# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Я неудачник

## Another

Привет, форум. Не знаю с чего начать. Наверное можно с фразы, которую я когда-то давно услышал в одной песне: «Быть другим значить быть всегда одному». И что самое страшно она работает.
Мне сейчас 25 лет и я неудачник. Нет я пока стараюсь не думать о том, как убить себя и тем самым решить все возможные и не возможные проблемы. Настроение у меня порой не постоянное и скачет от  «вроде бы сойдет» до «а не пойти ли повеситься». Конечно мой судьба и жизнь такая, что нельзя сказать «хуже всех», найдутся  те у кого она еще хуже и во много раз. Да и мою жизнь кто-то может даже не сочтет плохой.
Коротко о том, что у меня на сегодняшний момент. Я неудачник - это первое и главное. Я ничего не достиг в жизни и ничего не добился. С годами накопил кучу фобий, страхов и комплексов. У меня есть постоянная работа с небольшим заработком, на которой я уже работаю почти 5 лет. Есть квартире в которой я живу с мамой. Из родственников еще есть брат, но мы совершенно чужие люди и никогда не могли нормально общаться. У меня есть интернет, который в последние месяцы уже перестал приносить хоть какую-то радость и желание общаться там. Еще у меня есть велосипед, который увы еще больше пошатнул мое состояние.
Все проблемы наверное идут с детства и с того как повлияло общество на него. Я не помню своего детства вообще. Лишь короткие воспоминания и обрывки. С где-то 9 лет я воспитывался лишь мамой (отец у меня  умер). Поэтому воспитали меня сто процентной тряпкой и не приспособленным к жизни человеком. Может еще сказалась моя внутренняя предрасположенность к подавленности со стороны. В итоге и по сей день приучен к тому, что например не могу без разрешения мамы покинуть жилище. И имею тщательный контроль с ее стороны.
Я стараюсь написать покороче. т.к. наверное тут есть лимит и если писать все подробно получится не одна страница слов.
Я живу в мире без людей. Это странно звучит, но это так. На работе меня окружают всякие сомнительные люди пенсионного и пред пенсионного возраста. Дома соответственно мама. Общения с ровесниками у меня нет. Только слабое через интернет. Поэтому в «реале» я совершенно не умею общаться с людьми. Я не могу придумывать темы, поддерживать их и еще дофига чего. А обычные люди они сразу видят меня и стараются потом избегать меня. Стоит еще добавить что я не употребляю алкоголь, не курю и даже не использую никогда в общении не нормативную лексику. Это мне просто противно даже. У меня были слабые попытки давно завести друзей хотя бы, но все не удачно заканчивалось. Да и как может повезти такому как я? Кто-то считал меня больным потому что я не пил с ними, а кто-то просто больше 1-2 раз не хотел со мной общаться. За всю жизнь наверное раза 3-5 всего доводилось пообщаться с живой девушкой. Друзей у меня никогда не было. Были псевдодрузья когда учился в школе. Потом разумеется все и это ушло куда-то. По образованию еще закончил после школы техникум и потом пошел работать, где и по сей день работаю. Пытаюсь находить плюсы в работе, не смотря на то, что она уже надоело, как и все вокруг...

----------


## andreyzz

виноват в этом только ты.

мне бы твои проблемы я бы в зал пошел качаться.

иди на тренажерку. поступи учится на ту специальность чтобы можно было свалить за бугор. по крайней мере у тебя будет осуществимая цель. 

найди увлечения чтобы было о чем с тобой говорить. если есть траблы с внешностью- исправь их. если есть уродства которые мешают жить- к пластическому хирургу.
зубы- к стоматологу.

но тебе это нах не надо. ты будешь сидеть и ныть как все хуево....а время идет

----------


## Омут

забери очередную зарплату, напейся с бывшими одногруппниками/коллегами/просто неформалами, переспи с девушкой и будет тебе счастье  :Big Grin: .

скажу свое ИМХО, исходя из собственного опыта - захотел бы что-то изменить в себе - смог бы. Или тебя и так все устраивает, или...

в общем, если захочешь пообщаться на эту тему, пиши в личку.  у меня была подобная ситуация, подскажу, как можно с этим справиться.

----------


## Another

> виноват в этом только ты.
> 
> мне бы твои проблемы я бы в зал пошел качаться.
> 
> иди на тренажерку. поступи учится на ту специальность чтобы можно было свалить за бугор. по крайней мере у тебя будет осуществимая цель. 
> 
> найди увлечения чтобы было о чем с тобой говорить. если есть траблы с внешностью- исправь их. если есть уродства которые мешают жить- к пластическому хирургу.
> зубы- к стоматологу.
> 
> но тебе это нах не надо. ты будешь сидеть и ныть как все хуево....а время идет


 В качалку я пока точно не пойду. Я пока не могу себя заставить даже делать зарядку дома. Да и качалка нынче платное весьма место, а зарплаты не у всех высокие. Да и я плохо пока переношу мест большого скопления людей.
За бугором я точно не нужен никому, да зачем покидать родную землю? Если я тут никто, то и там буду тем же. Учиться я уже считаю поздно для себя, да и не охото.
Увлечения не так просто найти, когда не знаешь что тебе нравится, а что нет на самом деле. Я плохо ощущаю внешний мир. И то как узнать, что тебе это нравится или нет. Да есть ситуации когда явно это видно, а есть где не понятно и можно думать и думать что выбрать и так в итоге не выбрать ничего или не то, что хотелось бы.
Мне кажется что здоровые люди сюда не пойдут. Я про форум. Ведь даже взять одно название форума говорит о слабости в людях. Поэтому сидть и ныть это самое место тут.
Я ожидал критику и вижу что например ты просто куда сильнее меня или никогда не сталкивался с моими проблемами и они тебе кажут не проблемами вовсе.






> забери очередную зарплату, напейся с бывшими одногруппниками/коллегами/просто неформалами, переспи с девушкой и будет тебе счастье .
> 
> скажу свое ИМХО, исходя из собственного опыта - захотел бы что-то изменить в себе - смог бы. Или тебя и так все устраивает, или...
> 
> в общем, если захочешь пообщаться на эту тему, пиши в личку.  у меня была подобная ситуация, подскажу, как можно с этим справиться.


 Напиться это значить сдаться. Ведь общество этого как раз ждет. Реклама по тв, интернет, рекламные банеры на улице, полки в магазинах говорят "выпей.. выпей... выпей..." Я лично не вижу ничего хорошего в алкоголе. Жизнь и так стала иллюзией, то зачем еще еще больше иллюзией разбавлять? Я знаю что такое алкоголь и не нашел ничего в нем хорошего и тем более смысла пить его.
Бывших кого-то там их просто нет, а пить с сотрудниками на работе я никогда не буду. Про девушку тоже считаю что принуждать (снимать) людей не хорошо, да и духу не хватит.
И что разве это счастье все названное выше?

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> виноват в этом только ты.
> 
> мне бы твои проблемы я бы в зал пошел качаться.
> 
> иди на тренажерку. поступи учится на ту специальность чтобы можно было свалить за бугор. по крайней мере у тебя будет осуществимая цель. 
> 
> найди увлечения чтобы было о чем с тобой говорить. если есть траблы с внешностью- исправь их. если есть уродства которые мешают жить- к пластическому хирургу.
> зубы- к стоматологу.
> 
> но тебе это нах не надо. ты будешь сидеть и ныть как все хуево....а время идет


 Все в точку и по факту добавить нечего!!!! надо собой заниматься а тебе просто лень что ты теряешь в конце концов?

----------


## Каин

> Все в точку и по факту добавить нечего!!!!


 В точку? По факту? Это просто .....! Я извиняюсь, но другого комментария это не заслуживает.

----------


## Failure

Вот видите, бывает так, что главная проблема человека, вероятно, в том, что он ничего не хочет предпринимать, хотя и недоволен своей жизнью. Никто, кроме него самого, не позаботится о том, чтобы его жизнь круто переменилась, а сам он боится что-то менять. Боится новых трудностей и мучений. Боится, что не сумеет ничего добиться. Боится, что потеряет то, что имеет, а лучшего не найдет. Не чувствует в себе вдохновения и решительности... 

Можно называть это ленью, слабостью и трусостью. Но если даже все это так, то ведь в этом и есть его беда! Человек осознает себя слабым, ненавидит себя за это, но ничего не может с собой поделать. От упреков ему становится только больнее и хочется совсем не общаться с людьми. 

Кто бы сказал, что нужно делать, чтобы побудить себя двигаться вперед и не бояться! Что это за "болезнь" такая и как ее лечить? Ведь немало таких людей. И здесь, наверняка, многие хотя бы отчасти такие... Разве нет?

----------


## andreyzz

автор я уже через интернет вижу какое ты ничтожество уж извини.

----------


## Another

Увы негатива полно и в инете, но с ним проще совладать. Вот сейчас сказали тут мне какое я ничтожество. Да может так и есть и что? Разве не для этого сделан этот форум, чтоб такие ничтожества заходили и тут общались?
Наверное стоит прояснить зачем я вообще тут. В первую очередь попытаться научиться совладать и спокойно относиться к негативному мнению в мой адрес. Уверен еще это только начало. Потом я зашел сюда высказаться. От этого иногда становится легче на душе. Возможно хотел бы найти сторонников, понимающих людей со схожими проблемами и даже возможно решившие их.

Проблема я все же считаю не только во мне. а еще во многом в обществе. Почему? Да просто есть люди которые ищут тех кто слабее их и начинают что называется травить. Нечто подобное у меня было и в школе. Первые классы были порой очень тяжелыми, когда даже не хотелось идти в школу. Было страшно. Потом немного прошло. Может у некоторых так тоже бывает по началу. Основное мое общение складывалось из "по учебе" и общение с учителями лишь. Лишь где-то в классе 3ем у меня появились некие псевдодрузья. Почему я так и называю. Наверное потому чтто их нельзя было назвать таковыми.
После 9го класса я поступил в техникум. Кстати там учились в основном одни ребята. Ну та получилось. Такая наверное специальность. Там тоже было не все так хорошо... хотя для меня те годы еще быстрее пролетели чем школьные.

Вот* Failure* действительно в тему говорит. Как быть когда человек боится потерять тот образ жизни в которому привык? Страх играют не малую роль в жизни человека. Я вот боюсь. И что? Неужели я хуже допустим тех ребят из подворотни которые вечерами собираются по бухать только, а то и ширяются? К сожалению мир в котором приходится жить очень не идеален, он очень злой становится и опасный. Ну как тут не бояться то? В новостях вообще сплошные ужасы с подробностями. Все это ужастно нагнетает. У меня бывали моменты когда я стоял на платформе в метро и думал, а не шагнуть ли в перед чтоб решить все свои проблемы? Ведь так просто, один шаг и все нет тебя. А некоторые так и делают... Шагают. Мне кажется надо быть весьма сильным чтоб решиться убить себя, ведь когда проще забиться в угол и ждать не известно чего.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Согласен с Каином. 
*andreyzz*, а я вижу через интернет какое ты ничтожество. Что ты делаешь на этом форуме?

----------


## Каин

*andreyzz*, ты ..., да при том еще и .... и это я думаю известно каждому кто здесь часто бывает. Вот через интернет вижу. Не раз уже это выссказывал. Вот просто клянусь, что ты .... ...., попался бы ты мне в жизни, я бы тебе .... на .... натянул. Но ты вроде бы инвалид, тогда я просто бы плюнул в твою ... .... .....

П.С когда отвечал, не видел еще сообщения ОдинокойНочи, задумайся, andreyzz, какого о тебе здесь мнения,....

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Если я тут никто, то и там буду тем же.


 там хотя бы жизнь интереснее. там хотя бы средняя зарплата 3 тысячи евро. там хотя бы таких говеных людей нет. так хотя бы архитектура 19-м веком не ограничивается. там хотя бы можешь гулять и не думать, что тебя могут изуродовать. там хотя бы условия для жизни есть...



> Учиться я уже считаю поздно для себя


 в 25 лет ты думаешь, что на заочке на тебя косится будут, как на деда? 
ерунду-то не придумывай. во франции до 30 на очке учатся. у нас и в 40 на заочку идут. 

ну неприятно тебе среди людей- не будь среди людей. это же не насильственная опция. не хочешь-не общайся. понравился кто-то- общайся. зохотел напиться-напейся. ты же умрешь потом. и тебя закопают. и получится, что ты всю жизнь про*рал на сидение дома. на работу, из-за которой не высылаешься, да и на которую ходить-то не хочется. которая не окупает всех твоих физических и ментальных затрат. это же не стоит твоей жизни. делай что хочешь. твое дело. что ты можешь потерять, при условии, что жизнь тебя не устраивает?

----------


## Каин

> Что это за "болезнь" такая и как ее лечить?


 Я уже не раз высказывался по поводу этого вопроса, но меня никто не понимает.

Кто- то воздвигает пирамиды, а кто-то даже не способен капать. Надо понимать одну вещь: у каждого своя воля.

----------


## Сахасрара

Понимаю автора. У меня, пожалуй,не настолько всё сурово. Но в целом понимаю. И как исправить - не знаю.

----------


## Failure

> автор я уже через интернет вижу какое ты ничтожество уж извини.


 Автор и сам называет себя ничтожеством (по крайней мере, считает, что выглядит таким в глазах других). Говорить ему это - все равно, что давить на больной мозоль. Конечно, каждый искренне высказывает свое впечатление... Но, может быть, предпочтительнее обсуждать, что человеку делать в его ситуации?

Смириться с таким собой и со своей затворнической жизнью? Еще более отдалиться от людей, потому что они все жестокие, сложные, непонятные и с ними трудно? Но при этом не получается подавить в себе какую-то смутную тоску и зависть к недоступной тебе яркой, полноценной реальной жизни. Она периодически накатывает и отравляет спокойное существование в "мире без людей"... 

Пытаться вырваться из своего "ничтожного" существования? Но у человека так много накопилось всевозможных комплексов и страхов, что они словно тяжелые гири, привязанные к его рукам и ногам - не дают с места тронуться. Кроме всего прочего, он настолько был отстранен от обычного человеческого общения, что теперь не в состоянии трезво оценить, какие именно его взгляды и понятия правильны или неправильны, от чего нужно избавляться в первую очередь и с чего вообще начать. И кого ему слушать, кому верить, на что ориентироваться, если он ни в чем не уверен и всего опасается?

----------


## andreyzz

> Увы негатива полно и в инете, но с ним проще совладать. Вот сейчас сказали тут мне какое я ничтожество. Да может так и есть и что? Разве не для этого сделан этот форум, чтоб такие ничтожества заходили и тут общались?
> Наверное стоит прояснить зачем я вообще тут. В первую очередь попытаться научиться совладать и спокойно относиться к негативному мнению в мой адрес. Уверен еще это только начало. Потом я зашел сюда высказаться. От этого иногда становится легче на душе. Возможно хотел бы найти сторонников, понимающих людей со схожими проблемами и даже возможно решившие их.
> 
> Проблема я все же считаю не только во мне. а еще во многом в обществе. Почему? Да просто есть люди которые ищут тех кто слабее их и начинают что называется травить. Нечто подобное у меня было и в школе. Первые классы были порой очень тяжелыми, когда даже не хотелось идти в школу. Было страшно. Потом немного прошло. Может у некоторых так тоже бывает по началу. Основное мое общение складывалось из "по учебе" и общение с учителями лишь. Лишь где-то в классе 3ем у меня появились некие псевдодрузья. Почему я так и называю. Наверное потому чтто их нельзя было назвать таковыми.
> После 9го класса я поступил в техникум. Кстати там учились в основном одни ребята. Ну та получилось. Такая наверное специальность. Там тоже было не все так хорошо... хотя для меня те годы еще быстрее пролетели чем школьные.
> 
> Вот* Failure* действительно в тему говорит. Как быть когда человек боится потерять тот образ жизни в которому привык? Страх играют не малую роль в жизни человека. Я вот боюсь. И что? Неужели я хуже допустим тех ребят из подворотни которые вечерами собираются по бухать только, а то и ширяются? К сожалению мир в котором приходится жить очень не идеален, он очень злой становится и опасный. Ну как тут не бояться то? В новостях вообще сплошные ужасы с подробностями. Все это ужастно нагнетает. У меня бывали моменты когда я стоял на платформе в метро и думал, а не шагнуть ли в перед чтоб решить все свои проблемы? Ведь так просто, один шаг и все нет тебя. А некоторые так и делают... Шагают. Мне кажется надо быть весьма сильным чтоб решиться убить себя, ведь когда проще забиться в угол и ждать не известно чего.


 тебе дали рецепт что делать а ты "может быть когда нибудь". мне бы твои проблемы я бы уже абрамовичем стал.

----------


## Сахасрара

> забери очередную зарплату, напейся с бывшими одногруппниками/коллегами/просто неформалами, переспи с девушкой и будет тебе счастье .
> 
> скажу свое ИМХО, исходя из собственного опыта - захотел бы что-то изменить в себе - смог бы. Или тебя и так все устраивает, или...
> 
> в общем, если захочешь пообщаться на эту тему, пиши в личку.  у меня была подобная ситуация, подскажу, как можно с этим справиться.


 скорее всего, не слишком похожая сиутация у тебя была..например, мне твои советы нисколько бы не помогли. а ситуация в чём-то похожа на данную. Хотя вдруг что-то ценное сможешь посоветовать, исходя из совего опыта. может опишешь мне в личку?

----------


## andreyzz

> Согласен с Каином. 
> *andreyzz*, а я вижу через интернет какое ты ничтожество. Что ты делаешь на этом форуме?


 я знаю и я в этом не виноват что родился неполноценным. у меня есть такое право поплакаться, но не у вас.- уж извините.  

ну не понимаю я тех придурков у которых есть все, а они режут вены. ничтожества придурки. мнение я свое не изменю.




> *andreyzz*, ты мразь, да при том еще и гнилая и это я думаю известно каждому кто здесь часто бывает. Вот через интернет вижу. Не раз уже это выссказывал. Вот просто клянусь, что ты падаль. Сука, попался бы ты мне в жизни, я бы тебе яйца на жопу натянул. Но ты вроде бы инвалид, тогда я просто бы плюнул в твою мерзкую убогую рожу.
> 
> П.С когда отвечал, не видел еще сообщения ОдинокойНочи, задумайся, andreyzz, какого о тебе здесь мнения,сука.


 че такой нервный? ласки хочешь?  :Big Grin:  вот ты тоже неясно что тут делаешь. руки ноги есть здоровье. но нет будет сидеть в сети и брызгать ядом. я таких не уважаю а после того что ты написал тем более. лучше бы свою энергию не на меня а на образование да на поиск спутницы направил- цены бы не было.

----------


## andreyzz

совет автору.
 я когда был заграницей у меня вся социофобия прошла. 
мне было легко гулять среди тех людей. 
учись и едь за границу жить. все пройдет вот увидишь. станешь человеком и счастливым. не слушай лузеров с форума. хочешь быть успешным- общайся с успешными.(это не я разумеется).

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> *andreyzz*, ты мразь, да при том еще и гнилая и это я думаю известно каждому кто здесь часто бывает. Вот через интернет вижу. Не раз уже это выссказывал. Вот просто клянусь, что ты падаль. Сука, попался бы ты мне в жизни, я бы тебе яйца на жопу натянул. Но ты вроде бы инвалид, тогда я просто бы плюнул в твою мерзкую убогую рожу.
> 
> П.С когда отвечал, не видел еще сообщения ОдинокойНочи, задумайся, andreyzz, какого о тебе здесь мнения,сука.


 ого)

----------


## Failure

Кстати, как вы считаете, каким должно быть поведение с матерью, которая растила тебя одна и не хочет никуда от себя отпускать?

С одной стороны, она поступает очень жестоко, эгоистично и причиняет своему взрослому ребенку огромное зло, не позволяя ему жить самостоятельно. Удерживает возле себя шантажом: "Если ты уйдешь - я умру!" Постоянно упрекает и жалуется. Говорит, что беспокоится о сыне/дочери, поэтому и не пускает никуда. И это беспокойство, якобы, может довести ее до сердечного приступа ("умирание" иногда демонстрируется). Короче, это чудовищная психологическая атака! Кто не знает - поверьте на слово. 

С другой стороны, мать жалко. Она одинока, ей тоскливо, скучно... А вдруг она на самом деле тяжело больна и с ней случится плохое, если ее в чем-то ослушаешься? А вдруг ты действительно эгоист и несправедливо ее обижаешь? Это страшный комплекс вины и долга перед матерью, который тебе внушают с детства. 

Как же поступать в таких случаях, чтобы и мать не ранить, и самому вырваться из-под ее навязчивой опеки?

----------


## andreyzz

> ого)


 сегодня какой день? вот вот. завтра протрезвеет извиняться будет. хотя вряд ли...))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

andreyzzz,ты не смотрел фильм "Музыка внутри",может тебе поможет чем-нибудь,хотя я конечно не знаю..?

----------


## Каин

> Как же поступать в таких случаях, чтобы и мать не ранить, и самому вырваться из-под ее навязчивой опеки?


 Надо делать так, что бы ваша свобода показывала ей ваше счастье. Не сразу, все бросить и уйти, а постепенно маленькими шагами. И вообще, ваша мама  как то выходила замуж, рожала вас. А вам она что, запрещает это делать?

----------


## Failure

> Надо делать так, что бы ваша свобода показывала ей ваше счастье. Не сразу, все бросить и уйти, а постепенно маленькими шагами. И вообще, ваша мама  как то выходила замуж, рожала вас. А вам она что, запрещает это делать?


 Можно не запрещать формально, но препятствовать фактически. Можно, например, вести себя так, что потенциальный партнер убежит в ужасе. Можно заболевать всякий раз, когда сын/дочь собирается на свидание. Можно постоянно звонить и спрашивать, где сын/дочь находится и кидаться его искать, если телефон не отвечает...

Но давайте спросим автора темы, что ему мать говорит о девушках!





> Надо делать так, что бы ваша свобода показывала ей ваше счастье.


 PS: Да, и такой еще момент... Иногда матери вовсе не нужно, чтобы ее ребенок был счастлив! Ей как раз удобнее видеть его несчастным, чтобы проявлять заботу и подчеркивать свою значимость: "Все кругом гады, никому ты не нужен, кроме меня!"

----------


## Another

Да ничего такого вроде и не говорит. Если посмотреть вроде бы она не против чтоб я общался с ними, но опять же начинает говорить типа вот они сейчас все сволочи в основном, мол подавай хоромы и кучу денег, кучу подарков и все в этом духе. Т.е. по сути ворчит, мол "не обязательно тебе с ними общаться". Но я сейчас не сильно то об этом и думаю. У меня же даже друзей нету, то какие там девушки могут быть? Да и обычные девушки врятли заходят общаться с неудачником. Если кто вдруг и пойдет на встречу, то только раз, лишь убедиться что такое люди бывают как я (как было у меня в этом году раз).

Да и еще как писали выше на второй странице, что меня действительно воспитали таким, что это воспитание утратило акутальность в современно мире и стало даже минусом.Но некоторые мне свои характеристики нравятся даже. Например как раз то, что я не спился (и не спиваюсь) как не которые люди... И говорю на родном языке, а не выражаюсь там тремя лишь словами (ну или сколько их там), меняя некоторые составляющие их. Но увы в современном общества это ничего не цениться и даже кажется болезнью, что такие люди бывают.

----------


## Рогоносец

> Например как раз то, что я не спился (и не спиваюсь) как не которые люди... И говорю на родном языке, а не выражаюсь там тремя лишь словами (ну или сколько их там), меняя некоторые составляющие их. Но увы в современном общества это ничего не цениться и даже кажется болезнью, что такие люди бывают.


  - да, отсутствие хронического алкоголизма совсем не ценится в современном обществе, это точно...

----------


## Failure

> ... я не спился (и не спиваюсь)... не выражаюсь... Но увы в современном общества это ничего не цениться и даже кажется болезнью, что такие люди бывают.


 


> - да, отсутствие хронического алкоголизма совсем не ценится в современном обществе, это точно...


 Почему же не ценится? Не ценится кем? На чье мнение вы обращаете внимание?

Просто некоторые из тех, кто сам пьет и ругается, злятся на вас, считая, будто вы корчите из себя святых, выказывая тем самым презрение к ним. Вот они и стараются уверить всех, что вы еще хуже их. 

А стоит ли вам прислушиваться к мнению людей, которых вы сами не уважаете и считаете глупцами?

----------


## Рогоносец

> Почему же не ценится? Не ценится кем? На чье мнение вы обращаете внимание?


  - если Вы не поняли - я это написал с иронией.  :Wink:

----------


## Failure

> - если Вы не поняли - я это написал с иронией.


 Я это предположила. Но решила добавить к цитате.  :Smile:

----------


## Another

Прошу уважаемую администрацию почистить тему от флуда, а если название не корректно, то прошу переименовать во что-то приемлемое. Когда я создавал тему я не знал как ее назвать и поэтому первое что пришло в голову послужило названием.

Я знаю что найдутся люди у которых жизнь куда хуже моей, но найдутся и те кто живет в разы лучше меня. Тем не менее я считаю себя неудачником хотя бы потому, что так меня видит современное общество. Они большинство, а я меньшинство.

----------


## Омут

> Кстати, как вы считаете, каким должно быть поведение с матерью, которая растила тебя одна и не хочет никуда от себя отпускать?
> С одной стороны, она поступает очень жестоко, эгоистично и причиняет своему взрослому ребенку огромное зло, не позволяя ему жить самостоятельно. Удерживает возле себя шантажом: "Если ты уйдешь - я умру!" Постоянно упрекает и жалуется. Говорит, что беспокоится о сыне/дочери, поэтому и не пускает никуда. И это беспокойство, якобы, может довести ее до сердечного приступа ("умирание" иногда демонстрируется). Короче, это чудовищная психологическая атака! Кто не знает - поверьте на слово. 
> Как же поступать в таких случаях, чтобы и мать не ранить, и самому вырваться из-под ее навязчивой опеки?


 У меня так бабушка поступала (я  росла с матерью и бабушкой, без отца): если что-то было не так, как она хотела, она симулировала, причем натурально, сердечные приступы, повышение давления и т.д. Приходилось бегать с работы каждые 15 минут. Выход только один - научиться отличать симуляции от настоящей опасности (у меня бабушка ворчит когда не болеет, когда болеет, тише воды, ниже травы - выявлено методом наблюдения и измерения этого самого давления).
А еще можно попробовать сыграть на этом: вот истерика случилась, маман вроде плохо. Уйти (неаделеко, чтобы в с лучае чего успеть помочь) и КАЖДЫЕ пять минут звонить и интересоваться здоровьем. Со временем это задалбливает (тоже проверено на бабушке).

----------


## Another

> Перестань быть правильным мальчиком как тебе воспитала твоя мамочка,сними себе путану,наплюй на мораль,ну и т.д.


 Я как-то думал кстати об этом. Т.е. стать как все. Начать пить, курить, может даже колоться чтоб быть как они. Стать наглым быдлом. Но я не стал. Во-первых это показалось очень сложным процессом для меня, учитывая что я живу с мамой. А во-вторых это все лишь один из вариантов. Да их может большинство сейчас, но я до сих пор верю что есть и такие же как я или схожие люди. Я просто их не вижу, я еще их никогда не встречал. Ведь если ты чего-то не видешь, то это не значит что этого нет. Так и тут вот. Потом я решил, что здоровье не стоит травить. Кстати не такой уж я и здоровый если посмотреть. Да я вроде цел, ну руки ноги пока что называется есть у меня, а так же повышенное давление, грыжи в позвоночнике и некоторое его искривление (заметно бывает когда по два часа где-то стоишь - спина начинает болеть), гастрит. И это лишь то что знаю точно. А ведь кто знает сколько уже плохого во мне. Я не был у врачей уже лет 6 где-то. Та медкомиссия что от моей работы фигня. там даже не смотрят на тебя. А сам я не стал шляться по врачам ибо меньше знаешь крепче спишь. К тому же я боюсь что придя к ним они могут сказать что мне осталось не долго жить, а я не хочу этого знать. 
Теперь про мараль. Ну причем тут путаны то? Может я не хочу тупо решить свои низменные потребности таким способом. К тому же есть искусственные методы не требующие партнера. Но речь не про это. Я к тому что мне хотелось бы общаться с человеком, как-то взаимодействовать, проводить какое-то время с ним. Поэтому даже если бы я "кого снял" это не решит моей все проблемы. И вообще это все общество, оно давит, растлевает молодежь внушая что надо там уподобляться животным и что называется "трахать все что движется". К тому же я смотрел в одной документальной передаче как говорилось там, что русских нельзя победить - их можно уничтожить изнутри, подменив из ценности. Вот это как раз один из способов.

----------


## Failure

Этот человек, на мой взгляд, находится в достаточно тяжелом положении. Он как бы не успел за жизнью, очень сильно отстал от нее в своем развитии. В таком возрасте, когда многие уже имеют семьи и воспитывают собственных детей, он сам имеет крайне незрелую психологию, во многих отношениях подобную мировоззрению ребенка.

Вне дома он чувствует себя потерянным. Вокруг посторонние люди, со своими чуждыми и малопонятными целями, заботами, делами, мыслями, чувствами и отношениями. Среди них он чувствует себя инопланетянином. Люди кажутся ему враждебными и вызывают зависть тем, что выглядят уверенными в себе и производят впечатление довольных жизнью. Неизвестно, как к ним обратиться, как с кем-то подружиться, как вызвать симпатию к себе, потому что человек не имеет навыков живого общения и плохо контролирует реакцию собеседника на себя. Помимо робости и отсутствия опыта, он еще и основательно запуган: ему кажется, что все вокруг сильнее, наглее и злее его. 

А дома мама присматривает за ним, словно за ребенком или слабоумным, считает его беспомощным и не позволяет ему действовать самостоятельно. Всякий свой поступок он должен согласовывать с ней, все делать под ее контролем. Помимо этого, она еще и постоянно внушает ему, что мир ужасен, вокруг одни бандиты и подлецы, гулять одному опасно, связываться с кем-то чревато, и т.д. и т.п.

Я считаю, что в данном случае вина матери в том, что парень вырос неадаптированным к окружающему миру, огромна. С детства его никуда не пускали, ограничивали общение со сверстниками, ничего не доверяли, многое запрещали и всячески внушали, что он ни на что не способен самостоятельно. Человек, кстати, это понимает, и не раз говорил матери, что она пытается отучить его даже самому себя обслуживать.

Я тоже считаю, что мать в данном случае пыталась воспитать из сына какое-то домашнее животное или даже комнатное растение... Зачем? Вероятно, бессознательно она стремится к тому, чтобы сын был привязан к дому и к ней, чувствовал себя неспособным выжить в одиночку, мир за стенами квартиры считал враждебным и опасным, боялся отделиться от матери и, таким образом, навсегда остался при ней в качестве развлечения и утешения. Мама не смогла устроить свою личную жизнь и не нашла себе в жизни интересного занятия. Поэтому она решила посвятить всю себя сыну и, конечно же, считает себя доброй, заботливой матерью, а на самом деле она ради собственного душевного комфорта отняла у сына его жизнь! 

К сожалению, так поступают многие одинокие матери. Они излишне сосредоточены на жизни детей, окружают их чрезмерной заботой и опекой, вмиешиваются во все их дела, буквально не дают шага сделать самостоятельно. От природы человеку свойственно сопротивляться насилию, поэтому дети, конечно же, пытаются отстоять свою независимость. Но матери ведут мощную атаку на психику детей - жалобы, упреки, угрозы, шантаж... 

Нам же всем внушают с детства, что родители - это святыня, что мы должны быть вечно благодарны им за то, что нам дали жизнь, кормили и поили, приносили себя в жертву ради нас... Нам бывает искренне жалко свою мать, которая одинока и несчастна, нам стыдно ее огорчать... 

И вот ребенок с детства живет в аду внутренних противоречий. Он чувствует себя без вины виноватым перед матерью. Он постоянно находится в неоплатном долгу перед ней. Он считает, что обязан помогать ей во всем и заботиться о ее душевном покое. В то же время ему хочется жить собственной жизнью, принимать самостоятельные решения, общаться с ровесниками, найти для себя увлекательное дело, строить отношения с людьми, создать семью, иметь свой дом и т.п. А мать всему этому препятствует, прямо или косвенно, откровенно или скрытно! Человек разрывается между ненавистью к "мучительнице" и сыновьим долгом. 

Постороннего человека, который бы так упрекал его и так мешал жить собственной жизнью, он бы давно бросил. А как оставишь мать, у которой никого нет, кроме тебя? Мать, которая говорит: "Если ты уйдешь, я умру!" Всякий раз, когда хочешь поступить по-своему, она закатывает истерику со слезами и угрозами. Ты уходишь из дома по своим личным делам, а она звонит тебе и говорит, что ты хочешь угробить ее своим непослушанием, что она боится за тебя и что у нее от переживаний стало плохо с сердцем...

Окружающие смеются над "маменькиным сынком", а человек живет в кошмаре. Уже из-за одной только излишней опеки матери в голову приходит мысль, что лучше умереть: "Если бы меня не было, и она бы не переживала за меня, и я бы не мучался с ней!"

Прим.:
Я сознаю, что людям, у которых более-менее нормальные отношения с родителями, такие рассуждения о матери могут казаться ужасными. Но здесь, наверняка, есть те, кому описанная ситуация очень близка и понятна. Их просто не может не быть, потому что деспотичное воспитание всегда приводит к психологическим проблемам, и на любом фоуме, где они обсуждаются, найдутся люди, в жизни которых мать играла роль "преследователя". 

В данном случае, я считаю, дело зашло уже слишком далеко. Человеку раньше надо было стремиться во что бы то ни стало оторваться от матери и жить самостоятельно. Теперь у него двойная проблема: как избежать гиперопеки матери и как самому не растеряться в мире, где он чувствует себя чужим. 

Начать, видимо, в любом случае придется с "перевоспитания" мамы. Вот тут ему советуют очень похожее на то, что и я когда-то предлагала. Например, предложение звонить каждые пять минут и осведомляться о самочувствии мне очень понравилось. Что называется, ее же оружием против нее же...  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк_life

Мне вот непонятна позиция по поводу принципиальной трезвости. Если выпивать иногда или в компаниях, то это вовсе не чудовищно, и ничего в этом плохого нет.
Алкоголь это дорожка по которой можно найти общий язык. Если правильно этим пользоваться, то тут будет больше плюсов чем минусов.
Очень часто отношения завязываются при выпивке, и любовные и дружеские, и даже секс. ну вспомните сами у кого как это было впервый раз ?
 80-90% людей были выпившие в этот момент. И это не помешало стать им успешными и счастливыми людьми. Так зачем же сразу приписывать им быдло-ярлыки ?
Алкаши это совсем другое, это те кому больше нечем заняться кроме как пить, но это не значит что все успешные - принципиальные трезвенники. И кому от этой принципиальной трезвости хорошо ? никому. Это как один форумчанин писал о том что гордо дрочил до 34х лет, ну и что толку от этой гордости ? потратил всю молодость, можно сказать что поколечил себе судьбу (прожил без удовольствия), вот и всё.. 
Я бы не советовал начинать пить и курить специально, ну тоесть пойти в магазин, купить выпивки и сигарет и дома одному употреблять. Вопервых курить вовсе необязательно. У меня друг пьяница не курит, да и вообще многие бросили, и все их них женаты. А вот выпить в компании - почему ы и нет. Сейчас конечно уже время упущено, но вот раньше во время школы и техникумов пренебрегать этим не нужно было. Мол - "это быдло, уроды, идиоты, а я такой правильный" - очень глупая позиция. 
 Ну вот я пил на всех студенческих мероприятих, и что я стал быдлом, гопником, какой-то мразью, вором, насильником, убийцей ? совсем нет. За-то много с кем пообщался, много чего видел, и даже секс был! И алкашом я стал вовсе не по этому. Тогда пили все одинакого, а сейчас пить продолжают только неудачники.

----------


## Каин

У меня подобного нет и я считаю что воспитание не имеет решающей роли в жизни человека. Но если, то что вы пишите имеет место (то есть,Воспитание заковало ребенка в психологическое рабство), то это ужасно.

----------


## Failure

> У меня подобного нет и я считаю что воспитание не имеет решающей роли в жизни человека. Но если, то что вы пишите имеет место (то есть,Воспитание заковало ребенка в психологическое рабство), то это ужасно.


 Я как раз придерживаюсь точки зрения, что воспитание играет решающую роль в жизни человека. Сужу, конечно, "со своей колокольни"... Может быть, я не права, и на самом деле это не для всех так?

Но вот я сейчас подумала: вероятно, решающая роль воспитания становится видна тогда, когда оно явно было уродующим. Люди, которых родители воспитывали без "перегибов", могут просто и не замечать, не сознавать того, какую позитивную роль это сыграло в их жизни. 

Например, если родители не унижали ребенка и не подавляли его волю, он может вполне закономерно полагать, что любой человек так же свободен в своем выборе судьбы, как и он. Ему трудно понять, как родители делали из человека раба и ничтожество, и как он потом всю жизнь пытается и не может до конца избавиться от этой роли. 

Решающая роль воспитания просто не так бросается в глаза в положительных случаях, как в отрицательных. Но я думаю, она в любом случае именно решающая - в детстве нас "программируют" на всю оставшуюся жизнь. 

Потом нам приходится самим себя перепрограммировать, а это не всем легко дается.

----------


## Игорёк_life

> Я как раз придерживаюсь точки зрения, что воспитание играет решающую роль в жизни человека. Сужу, конечно, "со своей колокольни"... Может быть, я не права, и на самом деле это не для всех так?
> 
> Но вот я сейчас подумала: вероятно, решающая роль воспитания становится видна тогда, когда оно явно было уродующим. Люди, которых родители воспитывали без "перегибов", могут просто и не замечать, не сознавать того, какую позитивную роль это сыграло в их жизни. 
> 
> Например, если родители не унижали ребенка и не подавляли его волю, он может вполне закономерно полагать, что любой человек так же свободен в своем выборе судьбы, как и он. Ему трудно понять, как родители делали из человека раба и ничтожество, и как он потом всю жизнь пытается и не может до конца избавиться от этой роли. 
> 
> Решающая роль воспитания просто не так бросается в глаза в положительных случаях, как в отрицательных. Но я думаю, она в любом случае именно решающая - в детстве нас "программируют" на всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
> 
> Потом нам приходится самим себя перепрограммировать, а это не всем легко дается.


 Полностью согласен. Особенно обидно что нормальные люди этого не понимают, и относятся как к ничтожеству, безвольному и слабому, как к человеку без цели. Не зная истиных причин, да и обижаться на них глупо - они же не знают что это такое, винить как бы и не за что. Просто стыдно за себя, и больно, ничего более...

----------


## Каин

> Я как раз придерживаюсь точки зрения, что воспитание играет решающую роль в жизни человека. Сужу, конечно, "со своей колокольни"... Может быть, я не права, и на самом деле это не для всех так?
> 
> Но вот я сейчас подумала: вероятно, решающая роль воспитания становится видна тогда, когда оно явно было уродующим. Люди, которых родители воспитывали без "перегибов", могут просто и не замечать, не сознавать того, какую позитивную роль это сыграло в их жизни. 
> 
> Например, если родители не унижали ребенка и не подавляли его волю, он может вполне закономерно полагать, что любой человек так же свободен в своем выборе судьбы, как и он. Ему трудно понять, как родители делали из человека раба и ничтожество, и как он потом всю жизнь пытается и не может до конца избавиться от этой роли. 
> 
> Решающая роль воспитания просто не так бросается в глаза в положительных случаях, как в отрицательных. Но я думаю, она в любом случае именно решающая - в детстве нас "программируют" на всю оставшуюся жизнь. 
> 
> 
> Потом нам приходится самим себя перепрограммировать, а это не всем легко дается.


 Все что вы говорите довольно убедительно. Но позвольте контраргумент. Если мать такая,то не думаете,что она уже при рождение передает свои гены.Она слабохарактерная и ребенок получается такой именно по крови.Вот если посмотреть на фото такого человека,то навряд ли у него будут черты лица волевого человека.Не считаете ли вы,что и черты лица складываются благодаря воспитанию?Или вы думаете,что эти дети внешне/лицом/ могут выглядеть достаточно мужественно?




> Например, если родители не унижали ребенка и не подавляли его волю, он может вполне закономерно полагать, что любой человек так же свободен в своем выборе судьбы, как и он.


 Неужели вы полагаете, что все такие как Анозер, имеют таких матерей, о которых мы говорим? То есть все остальные,которые воспитывались без перегибов, свободны в выборе судьбы, о чем здесь вы и говорите. А если все же такие есть и у них нормальные матеря, то получается. что они для вас будут нытиками и ничтожествами. Ведь у вас серьезная  причина -воспитание, тогда как у них нет таковой серьезной причины.

----------


## Каин

> Не соглашусь,у меня похожая ситуация с анозером и его полностью понимаю.


 Вы думаете это правило. Не считаете ли вы вполне обычной ситуацию, где мать из сил выбивается следя за ребенком, а у нее ничего не выходит?

----------


## Тьма

Another looser, а аппарат в штанах у тебя еще фурычит? Если "да" то он должен властно гнать тебя на оплодотворение самок. По улицам бродит немало страхолюдин, которые особо никому не нужны( нормальные парни к таким не подойдут, а страдальцы-неудачники постесняются) Вот ты и подходи. Что удобно, не надо выпрыгивать из штанов в попытках произвести впечатление, они будут рады уже тому что ими заинтересовалось тело противоположного пола, а уж характеристики этого тела для них дело десятое.

От матери надо сматываться и побыстрее пока она тебе мозг окончательно не вынесла( а можно и ее на секс развести, если она давно без мужика, но это уже для любителей экстрима, ты явно не из таких, а жаль, от комплексов и заморочек очистит моментально.). Работу тоже бы поменять, а то созерцание заторможенных старых мышей - удовольствие ниже среднего.

----------


## Another

> Another looser, а аппарат в штанах у тебя еще фурычит? Если "да" то он должен властно гнать тебя на оплодотворение самок. По улицам бродит немало страхолюдин, которые особо никому не нужны( нормальные парни к таким не подойдут, а страдальцы-неудачники постесняются) Вот ты и подходи. Что удобно, не надо выпрыгивать из штанов в попытках произвести впечатление, они будут рады уже тому что ими заинтересовалось тело противоположного пола, а уж характеристики этого тела для них дело десятое.


 А причем тут аппарат какой-то? Может работает, может нет. Я об этом не знаю, т.к. у меня нету девушки и как там с ними у меня не знаю. А вот насчет страхолюдин... нафиг такое надо то? Мне кажется это уже крайний случай. Конечно понятие красоты или страшноты для каждого видется по своему. Но я еще увы не дожил до такого, чтоб заниматься интимом с какой-нибудь страшной девушкой. И потом я уже писал выше, у меня очень много комплексов и страхов. Я же не смогу подойти к девушке и заговорить. А вероятность что ко мне подойдут крайне низка. Еще ни разу не было у меня так, чтоб ко мне в реале подошли и заговорили. Про "как пройти туда-то" не в счет. Какой-то у тебя уж очень жесткий пост получился, ну да ладно, больше наслушаюсь подобного, быстрей привыкну и смогу спокойно полностью отновиться к таким словам.




> Ты извини,но твоя флэшка забита всяким мусором.Тут я думаю без мозгоправа не обойтись,я и сам собираюсь сходить,сомневаюсь что я сам справлюсь.У меня тоже похожие заморчки есть,я вот хронически боюсь выкидывать мусор,люблю я чистую природу,а сам живу в Мариуполе,очень засранский город.Но боюсь я выкидывать мусор не потому что думаю что природа станет без моей бутылки чище,а потому что я не буду иметь потом права обвинять других что они быдло не уважаещию природу,то есть я потеряю частичку самого себя,то чем я тешил себя много лет,мне и щас страшно терять(изменять)самого себя,но без этого похоже никак.


 Возможно и так. Я не настраивал ее, не дефрагментировал... ну и так далее. Насчет мозгоправов, то я почему-то сомневаюсь, что они могут чем-то помочь вообще. Это люди заинтересованны в получении лишь денег и обладают возможно каким-то внушением способным порой поверить в их слова или советы (ну короче все что тебе потом наговорят они). Я считаю лучше высказаться анонимусом, чем пойти к ним. Да тут не форум мозгоправов.

----------


## Тьма

> А причем тут аппарат какой-то? Может работает, может нет. Я об этом не знаю, т.к. у меня нету девушки и как там с ними у меня не знаю.


 Хе-хе-хе..так выясни это. Отправляйся на порносайты, смотри там всякие интересные картинки и видео и наблюдай, как поведет себя твой дружок: устремится ли радостно вверх или так и останется грустно висеть увядшим листиком? Если тебе выпал вариант 1 поздравляю - все в порядке, а вот если, увы, случился вариант номер 2 можешь в свой огромный список проблем добавлять еще один пунктик. 





> А вот насчет страхолюдин... нафиг такое надо то? Мне кажется это уже крайний случай.


 Крайний - это как раз твой случай(уже 25, скоро 30 а ты полный нуль),  ты этого просто до сих пор не осознал. Ты пойми где находишься сейчас: на дне глубокой ямы и у тебя фактически ничего нет(даже жизни), то есть терять тебе нечего, а значит, необходимо рисковать, чтобы что-то приобрести.
Я не призываю сразу тащить в постель страшилу и не обязательно выбирать откровенную уродку, сойдет и просто серая мышка, ведь начинать надо с малого(по аналогии со столь знакомыми тебе как задроту комп играми, где 1 уровень самый легкий). Пробуй общаться с ней - это пробьет скорлупу, по другому тебе из нее не выбраться, девки к тебе первыми не подойдут - эти мечтания выбрось из головы. Потом как освоишься, наберешься опыта и волнение поутихнет, можешь переключаться на более симпатичных.

Еще можешь на работе бабок-коллег на предмет секса прощупать, некоторые из них наверняка неплохо сохранились и не прочь пойти навстречу твоему желанию "стать увереннее" (хехе) главное дать им это понять. Кстати забавно: подобное притягивает подобное. Вот смотри, ты сам душою старик и оказался там где тебе и место: среди старых пней; ты такой же как они и также стремишься к покою (могилы) единственное между вами различие заключается в том, что у тебя морщин (пока) поменьше)))





> Какой-то у тебя уж очень жесткий пост получился, ну да ладно, больше наслушаюсь подобного, быстрей привыкну и смогу спокойно полностью отновиться к таким словам.


 Я не жесткий, просто ты чересчур изнежен.

----------


## Another

> Поверь все заинтересованы в получении лишь денег,ходишь на рынок или пользуешься услугами трансп. средств и т.д.,но тем не  менее ты ими пользуешся.Никогда я  не понимал я этого недоверия к психологам,многое вы потеряете если сходите??
> 
> Значит я правильно понял,ты не хочешь менятса,ты хочешь чтобы мир менялся под тебя,извини но такое не случитса.Пока ты не захочешь изменить себя в лучшую сторону тебе никто не поможет,ни этот форум,ни даже мозгоправ,самый первый шаг ты должен сделать сам!


 Ненавижу деньги. Транспорт, еда, какие-то вещи - это все необходимость. Ими приходится пользоваться чтоб существовать. Насчет услуг людей, то я считаю, что когда они за деньги они низкого качества могут быть, чем если бы за так. В последнем случаи даже если что-то не верно, то за это не будет обидно, мол за так же было.
Насчет менять, то конечно в чем-то оно надо. Я это осознаю, но не знаю куда и как. Чтоб не нарушить какие-то врое бы свои взгляды на вещи и не ухудшить свое существование на сейчас. Не надо мне мира под меня, просто я не хочуть быть под кого-то. Почему именно я? Некоторые нефига не делают и все для них, а тут что "подстраивайся" или умри что ли? А что если "лучшей" стороны нету? Про форум... Наверное я суда пришел по большей части выговориться и по возможности найти схожих людей для хотя бы он-лайн общения.




> Ахаха,позитив дня,как это не знать фурычит или нет,ой немогу)))))))))))))))


 На самом деле ничего смешного. Как не знать, да просто! Не было у меня еще девушки вот и не знаю как там у меня с этим делом. Ведь работоспособность инструмента познается в работе по назначению скажем так.

----------


## Рогоносец

> На самом деле ничего смешного. Как не знать, да просто! Не было у меня еще девушки вот и не знаю как там у меня с этим делом. Ведь работоспособность инструмента познается в работе по назначению скажем так.


  - я так думаю, что тут имелась в виду не работоспособность, а наличие вообще желания...

----------


## Another

> - я так думаю, что тут имелась в виду не работоспособность, а наличие вообще желания...


 Ну если это, то наверное что-то еще есть. По крайней мере за компом. Но как в реале не знаю. Я стараюсь особо на девушек не смотреть когда куда-то иду или типа того. Меня это отвлекает. Появляется некая зависть и даже слегка ненависть к людям. Поэтому когда иду в реале, то смотрю или подноги или прямо, при этом стараюсь представить что люди прозрачны, и тем самым не концентрировать на них внимания.



> Хе-хе-хе..так выясни это. Отправляйся на порносайты, смотри там всякие интересные картинки и видео и наблюдай, как поведет себя твой дружок: устремится ли радостно вверх или так и останется грустно висеть увядшим листиком? Если тебе выпал вариант 1 поздравляю - все в порядке, а вот если, увы, случился вариант номер 2 можешь в свой огромный список проблем добавлять еще один пунктик. .


 Не понимаю как это можно быть связано. Может на тех сайтах у меня и нормально, но в реале может быть иначе. Этого я не знаю. Да и сейчас это не как-то далеко не на первом месте у меня.




> Крайний - это как раз твой случай(уже 25, скоро 30 а ты полный нуль),  ты этого просто до сих пор не осознал. Ты пойми где находишься сейчас: на дне глубокой ямы и у тебя фактически ничего нет(даже жизни), то есть терять тебе нечего, а значит, необходимо рисковать, чтобы что-то приобрести.
> Я не призываю сразу тащить в постель страшилу и не обязательно выбирать откровенную уродку, сойдет и просто серая мышка, ведь начинать надо с малого(по аналогии со столь знакомыми тебе как задроту комп играми, где 1 уровень самый легкий). Пробуй общаться с ней - это пробьет скорлупу, по другому тебе из нее не выбраться, девки к тебе первыми не подойдут - эти мечтания выбрось из головы. Потом как освоишься, наберешься опыта и волнение поутихнет, можешь переключаться на более симпатичных..


 Да я нуль и неудачник. Но мне еще есть что терять! У меня есть некая упаковка в которой якобы хорошо, но и сильно чего-то не хватает. Нечего терять лишь тогда, когда ничего не остается. Вот тогда терять нечего. Например когда знаешь точно, что завтра умрешь, а так же если потерял все что было вокруг.




> Я не жесткий, просто ты чересчур изнежен.


 Не все же рождаются наглыми и грубыми...

----------


## Рогоносец

> Знаешь,я сам так долго ходил,а теперь наоборот внаглую смотрю  с ног до шеи пока не пройдёт...накуй...так намного приятней)))
> Надеюсь меня ещё не забыли,я бывший Tma a ticho)))


  - а зачем тебе новый аккаунт?  :Big Grin:

----------


## moriablanda

> Привет, форум. Не знаю с чего начать. Наверное можно с фразы, которую я когда-то давно услышал в одной песне: «Быть другим значить быть всегда одному». И что самое страшно она работает.
> Мне сейчас 25 лет и я неудачник. Нет я пока стараюсь не думать о том, как убить себя и тем самым решить все возможные и не возможные проблемы. Настроение у меня порой не постоянное и скачет от  «вроде бы сойдет» до «а не пойти ли повеситься». Конечно мой судьба и жизнь такая, что нельзя сказать «хуже всех», найдутся  те у кого она еще хуже и во много раз. Да и мою жизнь кто-то может даже не сочтет плохой.
> Коротко о том, что у меня на сегодняшний момент. Я неудачник - это первое и главное. Я ничего не достиг в жизни и ничего не добился. С годами накопил кучу фобий, страхов и комплексов. У меня есть постоянная работа с небольшим заработком, на которой я уже работаю почти 5 лет. Есть квартире в которой я живу с мамой. Из родственников еще есть брат, но мы совершенно чужие люди и никогда не могли нормально общаться. У меня есть интернет, который в последние месяцы уже перестал приносить хоть какую-то радость и желание общаться там. Еще у меня есть велосипед, который увы еще больше пошатнул мое состояние.
> Все проблемы наверное идут с детства и с того как повлияло общество на него. Я не помню своего детства вообще. Лишь короткие воспоминания и обрывки. С где-то 9 лет я воспитывался лишь мамой (отец у меня  умер). Поэтому воспитали меня сто процентной тряпкой и не приспособленным к жизни человеком. Может еще сказалась моя внутренняя предрасположенность к подавленности со стороны. В итоге и по сей день приучен к тому, что например не могу без разрешения мамы покинуть жилище. И имею тщательный контроль с ее стороны.
> Я стараюсь написать покороче. т.к. наверное тут есть лимит и если писать все подробно получится не одна страница слов.
> Я живу в мире без людей. Это странно звучит, но это так. На работе меня окружают всякие сомнительные люди пенсионного и пред пенсионного возраста. Дома соответственно мама. Общения с ровесниками у меня нет. Только слабое через интернет. Поэтому в «реале» я совершенно не умею общаться с людьми. Я не могу придумывать темы, поддерживать их и еще дофига чего. А обычные люди они сразу видят меня и стараются потом избегать меня. Стоит еще добавить что я не употребляю алкоголь, не курю и даже не использую никогда в общении не нормативную лексику. Это мне просто противно даже. У меня были слабые попытки давно завести друзей хотя бы, но все не удачно заканчивалось. Да и как может повезти такому как я? Кто-то считал меня больным потому что я не пил с ними, а кто-то просто больше 1-2 раз не хотел со мной общаться. За всю жизнь наверное раза 3-5 всего доводилось пообщаться с живой девушкой. Друзей у меня никогда не было. Были псевдодрузья когда учился в школе. Потом разумеется все и это ушло куда-то. По образованию еще закончил после школы техникум и потом пошел работать, где и по сей день работаю. Пытаюсь находить плюсы в работе, не смотря на то, что она уже надоело, как и все вокруг...


 корень твоей проблемы не в детстве, а в твоей установке, что ты - неудачник. Отсюда и все проблемы. Как ты сам к себе относишься, так относятся и к тебе. Ты говоришь, что ничего недостиг, а какая цель у тебя была? Как можно достигнуть того, что для тебя просто неизвестно? Расскажи, пожалуйста, как жизни ты хочешь.

----------


## Another

> корень твоей проблемы не в детстве, а в твоей установке, что ты - неудачник. Отсюда и все проблемы. Как ты сам к себе относишься, так относятся и к тебе. Ты говоришь, что ничего недостиг, а какая цель у тебя была? Как можно достигнуть того, что для тебя просто неизвестно? Расскажи, пожалуйста, как жизни ты хочешь.


 Мне почему-то кажется, что все же из детства шло. Причем тут установка? Ну вот как назвать иначе тогда человека, у которого 0 людей в реале с кем бы он общался не по работе, у которого нету желания особо-то жить, который не может ничего сделать чтоб изменить ситуацию? Под словом не может стоит понимать "страхи". Т.е. страх, который полностью "замораживает" тело и не дает ему не то что шевельнуться, а даже дыхание сдавливает. Цель наверное, с которой жил примерно "ну все же живут, и я наверное так же". Это как "все ходят в школу" и мне приходилось, Все ходят на работу и мне приходится. Но разница что я не они, не те веселые люди у которых все хорошо, у которых жизнь в радость и все такое. Я вот не вижу, что мир или жизнь вокруг хорошие. Я вижу лишь зло, и все плохое. Порой мне кажется, что не имея ничего общего с людьми было б замечательно жить, но меня блин к ним влечет не понятное желание общаться вот с ними, и я пока не могу этого побороть, и начать общаться тоже не могу, т.к. их нету, а подойти и заговорить я не могу первым.

Какой жизни я бы хотел? хм. А ведь я уже стал забывать какой. У меня были некоторые предпочтения чего мне хотелось бы. В первую очередь хотелось бы с кем-то общаться в реале. Если не девушку, то хотя бы друзей каких-нибудь, которые бы понимали тебя, с которыми было можно проводишь время в реале. Это что касается людей. А вообще если отбросить этот фактор, то я не знаю чего хочу уже. Может умереть даже...

----------


## moriablanda

Твое мнение  о детстве- это подсознательная попытка переложить ответственность на кого-то за происходящее. Есть просто научнопроверенный факт, что как сам человек к себе относится, так к нему относятся другие. Отсюда вопрос, почему к тебе люди  должны относиться как-то, если даже ты так к себе относишься? У тебя был жизненный опыт, который можно использовать. У тебя была ужасная жизнь? Отлично, теперь ты сможешь оценить все хорошее, что случится в твоей жизни. Ты говоришь, что не видишь в жизни ничего хорошего. Может быть проблема в том, что ты не видишь? Это означает, что это нет?

----------


## Another

> Твое мнение  о детстве- это подсознательная попытка переложить ответственность на кого-то за происходящее. Есть просто научнопроверенный факт, что как сам человек к себе относится, так к нему относятся другие. Отсюда вопрос, почему к тебе люди  должны относиться как-то, если даже ты так к себе относишься? У тебя был жизненный опыт, который можно использовать. У тебя была ужасная жизнь? Отлично, теперь ты сможешь оценить все хорошее, что случится в твоей жизни. Ты говоришь, что не видишь в жизни ничего хорошего. Может быть проблема в том, что ты не видишь? Это означает, что это нет?


 Я к себе никак не отношусь. Как я могу относиться к себе, ведь это я? Чаще вот бывает ненавижу себя, считаю "гнилой тупой набитый сеном мешок", неудачник, ну и так далее. Я не знаю была ли у меня ужасная жизнь, наверное нет, т.к. взять тех же инвалидов которые или немые, или слепые, или не ходячие, ну и так далее, то я то нет Так же взять бомжей у которых и заночевать не где. Значит у меня не ужасная жизнь, просто в ней нет людей и это в последние годы слега задевает меня, давит на меня.

----------


## moriablanda

> Я к себе никак не отношусь. Как я могу относиться к себе, ведь это я? Чаще вот бывает ненавижу себя, считаю "гнилой тупой набитый сеном мешок", неудачник, ну и так далее. Я не знаю была ли у меня ужасная жизнь, наверное нет, т.к. взять тех же инвалидов которые или немые, или слепые, или не ходячие, ну и так далее, то я то нет Так же взять бомжей у которых и заночевать не где. Значит у меня не ужасная жизнь, просто в ней нет людей и это в последние годы слега задевает меня, давит на меня.


 что ты делаешь, чтобы вокруг тебя были люди? К себе как раз можно и нужно относиться. Если у тебя нет к себе отношения, то и у других его нет тоже. Если ты себя считаешь неудачником, значит, и для других ты-неудачник.

----------


## Another

> что ты делаешь, чтобы вокруг тебя были люди? К себе как раз можно и нужно относиться. Если у тебя нет к себе отношения, то и у других его нет тоже. Если ты себя считаешь неудачником, значит, и для других ты-неудачник.


 Что делаю? А надо что-то делать? Вот держу парочку месенджеров, забрел на пару форумов за последнии годы. Да это наверное очень малое, но я еще искрине верю что вдруг люди напишут мне и окажутся подходящими. По крайней мере пару лет назад на одной форуме я хотя бы нашел одного постоянного собеседника по интернету.
Но почему так в мире не справедливо? Вот я про отношение к себе. Почему если себя ненавидишь, то и другие должны ненавидеть меня? Этот жестокий и ужасный мир... Каждый раз когда я просыпаюсь я мечтаю оказаться в другом мире, но в итоге все тоже самое вокруг. У меня вот даже были моменты в далекой молодости, когда я не хотел было себя считать человеком, думал я не такой как они, но все указывало на сходство с людьми. Я чувствовал боль, нуждался в еде и воздухе, у меня при порезе текла кровь ну и так далее.

Я вот все думал еще. Что я не меняюсь, а я наверное меняюсь - я просто тихо и мирно схожу с ума. Это может еще пока плохо проявляется, но все идет потихоньку к этому. Если подумать у меня нету будущего просто. Я его не вижу. Да когда-нибудь я смогу жить без мамы, но что это даст кроме свободы выбора и действий, когда я помимо этого имею кучу страхов. Я же врятли смогу сам поменять работу, а на той где сейчас при удачных обстоятельствах можно и до пенсии работать, т.е. ничего хорошего, тупик.

----------


## moriablanda

Чтобы что-то было, надо что-то делать. Нужно что-то вложить, чтобы что-то получить. Если ты ничего не делаешь, значит ты ничего и не имеешь. Если ты ничего не вкладываешь, то ничего и не получаешь. Понимаешь, кроме тебя никто не может знать как для тебя будет лучше, даже твоя жизнь. Она дает тебе всего лишь материалы, которые ты должен обработать так, как ты хочешь. Скажи, пожалуйста, если ты не любишь себя, почему тебя должны любить другие? Давай разберемся, почему ты не любишь себя?

----------


## Another

> Чтобы что-то было, надо что-то делать. Нужно что-то вложить, чтобы что-то получить. Если ты ничего не делаешь, значит ты ничего и не имеешь. Если ты ничего не вкладываешь, то ничего и не получаешь. Понимаешь, кроме тебя никто не может знать как для тебя будет лучше, даже твоя жизнь. Она дает тебе всего лишь материалы, которые ты должен обработать так, как ты хочешь. Скажи, пожалуйста, если ты не любишь себя, почему тебя должны любить другие? Давай разберемся, почему ты не любишь себя?


 Если так, то я давно умер значит. Ну почему другие нефига допустим не делают и им все, а тут надо делать и делать и делать чтоб чето было? Не справедливый мир короче. Да я может не делаю достаточного. Я верю в чудо еще можно сказать. Вот некоторые говорят "оно само", но вот у меня "оно само" не получается нефига! Как это не знает моя жизнь что лучше для меня? Я ведь сам не знаю этого, для меня это загадка.

Наверное мне надо покончить со всем этим и забить как-то на мысли даже об общении с людьми. Например я знаю, что они очень не надежны и не стабильны бывают. Им нельзя доверять - затопчут, обманут и так далее. От них одни проблемы возникают, они способны меня мое настроение и вгонять в большую депрессию. Да они них столько негатива, что порой я удивляюсь зачем я вообще хочу с ними общаться! Например факт что я не пьющий уже кажется тем почему я не могу нормально общаться с людьми. Все же пьют практически, а я то нет.

За что себя ненавижу? Да за то что я неудачник хотя бы. Я упускаю любые возможности какие-то и так далее. Я не могу решиться на что-то. Я не могу выбрать из чего-то. Я очень долго и долго думаю над чем-то. Я иногда не замечаю очевидного или видимого. Я не могу себя заставить делать то, что считаю нужным и правильным. Я боюсь того, чего люди обычно и не бояться. Я наверное тот еще трус.
Раньше я себя ненавидел еще за внешность, но сейчас это стало чем-то второстепенным, т.к. все равно с людьми не общаюсь и уже общение с людьми кажется утопией, а те малые встрече где доводилось поговорить с ними были разовые и остались лишь в прошлом.

----------


## moriablanda

Проходить самостоятельно тесты очень опасно. Это нельзя рекомендовать, тем более людям, в кризисном состоянии. Они неправильно интерпретируют результаты и это может выбить табуретку из под их ног.

----------


## moriablanda

Автор темы, чтобы нормально написать ответ на твой пост, мне нужно сесть за компьютер, а его у меня сейчас под рукой нет. Я разберу твой пост несколько позже, скорее всего- завтра утром. На каждую твою мысль есть железный ответ. Я их все распишу, когда сяду за компьютер.

----------


## moriablanda

Я еще раз повторяю. Этого НЕЛЬЗЯ делать. Люди-не игрушки и не идиоты изучили и написали теорию, которую опробовали не один десяток лет, как работать с той или иной категорией людей. Ты хочешь взмахом волшебной палочки решение человеку проблем? Так такого не будет. Кстати, раз ты всех гонишь к психологам, то должен знать, что для проработки проблемы нужен минимум очный сеанс в полтора часа. Что же мы имеем здесь? Несколько постов, которые можно было бы проговорить минут за 10. Это раз. Я не имею права втолковывать что-то человеку. Он должен сделать свои выводы, на основе моих правильных вопросов. Это два. Если уж на то пошло, то отправлять в открытой форме человека к специалисту тоже НЕЛЬЗЯ, этим самым ты выращиваешь человеку из мухи слона. Я не говорю, что у человека ерундовая, но этим ты ее увеличиваешь в разы, а это не есть хорошо.

----------


## Another

> А вот второй тест мне особенно понравился 
> Типология расстройств личности:
> http://aeterna.qip.ru/test/view/95447/


 Офигенный тест, он мне выдал "Шизоидное расстройство личности." Этого я еще не слышал о себе. Вопросы там какие-то не понятные кстати. Не знаешь что и выбрать. В инете при личном общении некоторые мне кучу разных диагнозов говорили, но по тесту смотрю что-то новое. Мой вердикт что тест фигня какая-то. Кстати вот один человек мне выдал диагноз "тревожное расстройство личности". Там я почитал что это такое и нашел кучу совпадений. А так же кто-то мне говорил что у меня сильная "социофобия". Всех диагнозов и не вспомню. Только некоторые вот запомнил и то не все могу сейчас назвать




> Я не пытался ему помочь,мне было интересно посмотреть на его характеристику,так как он мало что про себя говорит кроме одного слова.....


 А что ты еще хотел бы услышать обо мне?

----------


## moriablanda

> moriablanda 
> Хорошо,я помолчу до завтрашнего вечера,буду просто молчать и наблюдать как ты его своими правильными ответами заставишь Анозера сделать выводы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я не пытался ему помочь,мне было интересно посмотреть на его характеристику,так как он мало что про себя говорит кроме одного слова.....


 ну что? Есть вопросы? Ты не хотел помочь. Получил то, о чем я говорила? Может быть послушаешь тех, кто разбирается в подобных вопросах получше тебя? Спасибо. Подкинул мне работы, наслаждайся представлением. Скучно тебе, видите ли, стало, решил огонька  добавить и за поп-корном сбегать. Значит, вот так ты развлекаешься за счет жизней других людей?

----------


## moriablanda

> Офигенный тест, он мне выдал "Шизоидное расстройство личности." Этого я еще не слышал о себе. Вопросы там какие-то не понятные кстати. Не знаешь что и выбрать. В инете при личном общении некоторые мне кучу разных диагнозов говорили, но по тесту смотрю что-то новое. Мой вердикт что тест фигня какая-то. Кстати вот один человек мне выдал диагноз "тревожное расстройство личности". Там я почитал что это такое и нашел кучу совпадений. А так же кто-то мне говорил что у меня сильная "социофобия". Всех диагнозов и не вспомню. Только некоторые вот запомнил и то не все могу сейчас назвать
> 
> 
> А что ты еще хотел бы услышать обо мне?


 любой тест должен проходить под руководством профессионала. Машины же к ним не относятся, поэтому результаты теста, даже положительные, незаслуживают внимания. Даже элементарный тест должен иметь индивидуальную интерпретацию профессионала уже потому, что каждый человек-индивидуальность, поэтому измерять его как колбасу нельзя.  Вдобавок, при постановке, скажем, диагноза шизофрения, человека нужно наблюдать очно в течение месяца, причем нужно точно осознавать, что любой симптом, указывающий на то, или иное психическое расстройство может иметь логическое объяснение, не связанное с болезнью.

----------


## moriablanda

> Все развлекаютса за счёт жизней других людей,даже те кто рожают,с какой мыслью они рожают??просто игрушку себе делают кот-я определённый период их должна развлекать и тешить...а кто из них с таким же професиализмом как ты ими занимаютса...может 1-2 человека из 100...получаютса и они развекаютса за счёт других людей если не относятса с такой же продуманостью как вы,да мориабланда?!!


 т.е.ты хочешь сказать, что раз люди совершают захваты школ в беслане, значит и тебе можно? Если есть те, кто убивают, значит и тебе можно? Ты не хочешь видеть тех, кто отдает свои жизни за спасение многих, ты не хочешь видеть простого человека, который сидит в своем кабинете и делает качественно свою работу? Ты хочешь сказать, что родители рожают игрушку? А разве эта игрушка не должна строить свою жизнь такой, чтобы она его устраивала? Кто будет для него что-то делать, если он сам не хочет ничего для самого себя делать? Ты гребешь всех и вся в одну кучу, но сам ты понимаешь цену своим словам? Ты отдаешь им отчет? Ты самому себе отдаешь отчет о том, что в первую очередь ты для себя, перед собой сделал?

----------


## Another

> Больше ничего,думаю ничего нового кроме "я неудачник" я  не услышу)))


 Ты в этом уверен? Ты меня не знаешь и как ты можешь знать, что я ничего кроме того слова не расскажу? То что я писал в первом посте это лишь малое и краткое, что я решил рассказать. Просто если писать все, то это получится не сообщение, а наверное рассказ.

----------


## Тьма

> Твое мнение  о детстве- это подсознательная попытка переложить ответственность на кого-то за происходящее.


 У morablanda очень странная логика (вернее ее отсутствие). Критикует нашего "героя" за то, что тот якобы спихивает ответственность на внешние обстоятельства, а потом говорит ему, чтоб он перестал считать себя неудачником. Следите за руками: если наш герой не виноват в том, что он лузер, значит виноваты внешние обстоятельства и другие люди, а не он, а следовательно, у него нет причин ненавидеть себя. И наоборот, если ответственность большей частью лежит на нем, то он должен себя ненавидеть, ибо виновен, но тогда как он может не считать себя неудачником? Впрочем, я далеко уже не в первый раз замечаю, что советы этой мамзель на редкость бестолковы и наивны.

Мое мнение: он и вправду не виноват что вырос таким, так карты легли, что вот досталась ему такая шибанутая мамаша, такое вот воспитание, эпоха, страна, тело, окружение, а как известно, бытие определяет сознание, а не наоборот(как бы это многим не нравилось) и все эти факторы в совокупности сформировали его неприспособленную к общению личность. Его вина тут если и есть, то она ничтожна, а значит, у него нет причин для ненависти к себе. Советы повысить самооценку по щучьему велению - бред сивой кобылы. Самооценка повышается только от дел, надо действовать. Можно конечно просто себя накрутить по принципу " я самый клевый и замечательный" но это будет ложная и неадекватная самооценка невротика, похожая на стеклянную вазу - столкновение с реальностью разобьет ее на тысячу осколков, что будет очень болезненно и желание избежать этого приведет к еще большей изоляции.  Лучше честно признать как данность (исключив самобичевание)"да, на данном этапе я неудачник, да все плохо, но я в силах это изменить" и начать активно работать в этом направлении, не боясь ничего, потому что хуже уже быть просто не может. Топикстартер на самом дне и теперь либо всплывет, оттолкнувшись о него ногами, либо будет пребывать там до окончания отпущенного ему на земле срока.

По поводу сравнения себя с инвалидами - бред сивой кобылы. Потому что счастливым надо быть просто самому по себе, а не по сравнению с кем-то, кому еще хуже, иначе это уже ложное "счастье". Сам факт потребности в таком сравнении говорит о том, что проводящий его своей жизнью недоволен и пытается себя убедить, что все не так уж плохо.

----------


## moriablanda

> У morablanda очень странная логика (вернее ее отсутствие). Критикует нашего "героя" за то, что тот якобы спихивает ответственность на внешние обстоятельства, а потом говорит ему, чтоб он перестал считать себя неудачником. Следите за руками: если наш герой не виноват в том, что он лузер, значит виноваты внешние обстоятельства и другие люди, а не он, а следовательно, у него нет причин ненавидеть себя. И наоборот, если ответственность большей частью лежит на нем, то он должен себя ненавидеть, ибо виновен, но тогда как он может не считать себя неудачником? Впрочем, я далеко уже не в первый раз замечаю, что советы этой мамзель на редкость бестолковы и наивны.
> 
> Мое мнение: он и вправду не виноват что вырос таким, так карты легли, что вот досталась ему такая шибанутая мамаша, такое вот воспитание, эпоха, страна, тело, окружение, а как известно, бытие определяет сознание, а не наоборот(как бы это многим не нравилось) и все эти факторы в совокупности сформировали его неприспособленную к общению личность. Его вина тут если и есть, то она ничтожна, а значит, у него нет причин для ненависти к себе. Советы повысить самооценку по щучьему велению - бред сивой кобылы. Самооценка повышается только от дел, надо действовать. Можно конечно просто себя накрутить по принципу " я самый клевый и замечательный" но это будет ложная и неадекватная самооценка невротика, похожая на стеклянную вазу - столкновение с реальностью разобьет ее на тысячу осколков, что будет очень болезненно и желание избежать этого приведет к еще большей изоляции.  Лучше честно признать как данность (исключив самобичевание)"да, на данном этапе я неудачник, да все плохо, но я в силах это изменить" и начать активно работать в этом направлении, не боясь ничего, потому что хуже уже быть просто не может. Топикстартер на самом дне и теперь либо всплывет, оттолкнувшись о него ногами, либо будет пребывать там до окончания отпущенного ему на земле срока.
> 
> По поводу сравнения себя с инвалидами - бред сивой кобылы. Потому что счастливым надо быть просто самому по себе, а не по сравнению с кем-то, кому еще хуже, иначе это уже ложное "счастье". Сам факт потребности в таком сравнении говорит о том, что проводящий его своей жизнью недоволен и пытается себя убедить, что все не так уж плохо.


 
moriablanda не критикует нашего героя, потому что не имеет на это права. она также не может осуждать человека за то, что он сделал в своей жизни и что он имеет сейчас, потому что уже то, что человек пришел к незнакомым людям, выложил все и решил предпринять действия, чтобы это исправить, заслуживает уважения. Также она говорит герою, что прошлое исправить невозможно, но у него в руках его будущее, которое при установке "я - неудачник" и будет как у неудачника. Как только он ее хотя бы уберет и поставит перед собой цель, у него сразу начнут налаживаться дела при условии, что он будет предпринимать для этого действия. Тьма увидела ответ через призму своего сознания и на уровне своего восприятия. Она не будет ей давать совет, потому что она в принципе не имеет права этого делать, так в добавок еще и то, что Тьму все устраивает, помощи у нее она не просила и менять ничего не хочет. Также она хочет добавить, что ее совершенно не интересует тот факт,что Тьма не может увидеть логику в ее словах, а также на оригинальность она тоже не претендует. Она в курсе о том, что говорит прописные истины, которые известны абсолютно всем.

----------


## moriablanda

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от moriablanda  
> Чтобы что-то было, надо что-то делать. Нужно что-то вложить, чтобы что-то получить. Если ты ничего не делаешь, значит ты ничего и не имеешь. Если ты ничего не вкладываешь, то ничего и не получаешь. Понимаешь, кроме тебя никто не может знать как для тебя будет лучше, даже твоя жизнь. Она дает тебе всего лишь материалы, которые ты должен обработать так, как ты хочешь. Скажи, пожалуйста, если ты не любишь себя, почему тебя должны любить другие? Давай разберемся, почему ты не любишь себя?


 твой ответ



> Если так, то я давно умер значит. Ну почему другие нефига допустим не делают и им все, а тут надо делать и делать и делать чтоб чето было? Не справедливый мир короче. Да я может не делаю достаточного. Я верю в чудо еще можно сказать. Вот некоторые говорят "оно само", но вот у меня "оно само" не получается нефига! Как это не знает моя жизнь что лучше для меня? Я ведь сам не знаю этого, для меня это загадка.


 В результате чего ты сделал вывод, что умер?

У человека не может быть абсолютно все. У него может быть что-то, что не особо нужно-то ему самому, но оно является ценностью для тебя. У человека могут быть другие ценности, что-то, что он не имеет и при этом имея то, что является для тебя счастьем, он считает себя глубоко несчастным человеком.

Некоторые говорят "оно само"

Представь, что ты все время бегаешь за любимой кошкой. Ты ее берешь на руки, стараешься при возможности гладить и все время контролируешь где она и что с ней. В результате, она начинает убегать. Как только ты недельки на две практически забудешь о ее существовании и будешь только ставить еду и мыть горшок, то заметишь, как она сама прыгнет к тебе на руки.

Иногда такие моменты случаются, но они только случаются, а не являются закономерностью и не приходят по первому желанию.

В основном же нужно ставить перед собой цели и их посредством собственных целей реализовывать.

Как твоя жизнь может знать что для тебя лучше, если этого не знаешь ты? Ты не ставишь перед собой цель, соответственно у тебя нет пути ее решения, ты не осуществляешь действий и как следствие - ничего не имеешь.

Как только ты поставишь перед собой цель, у тебя возникнет задача, для которой нужно найти решение. Чтобы реализовать решение, тебе нужно будет предпринимать действия, а совершив необходимые действия, ты достигнешь цели.

----------


## moriablanda

> Наверное мне надо покончить со всем этим и забить как-то на мысли даже об общении с людьми. Например я знаю, что они очень не надежны и не стабильны бывают. Им нельзя доверять - затопчут, обманут и так далее. От них одни проблемы возникают, они способны меня мое настроение и вгонять в большую депрессию. Да они них столько негатива, что порой я удивляюсь зачем я вообще хочу с ними общаться! Например факт что я не пьющий уже кажется тем почему я не могу нормально общаться с людьми. Все же пьют практически, а я то нет.


 Когда человек говорит все, то имеет ввиду что-то конкретное. Да, ты общался с определенным количеством людей, но ты пообщался только с несколькими людьми, а не со всем миром, поэтому говорить "все" здесь неуместно. Ты говоришь обо всех,  как о абсолютно идентичных особей, ничем не отличающихся друг от друга. Проблема заключается в том, что абсолютно каждый человек состоит из множества элементов в различных комбинациях, поэтому каждый человек индивидуален и не может быть отождествлен со всеми. Также отсюда выходит и объяснение тому, что человек не может найти общий язык абсолютно со всеми людьми, поэтому он составляет для себя общество из тех людей, которые более менее схожи с ним в своих различных комбинациях. Общество, с которым ты имел дело уже сформировалось под себя, твоя же задача - сформировать вокруг себя общество из тех людей, с которыми тебе будет комфортно.

----------


## moriablanda

> За что себя ненавижу? Да за то что я неудачник хотя бы. Я упускаю любые возможности какие-то и так далее. Я не могу решиться на что-то. Я не могу выбрать из чего-то. Я очень долго и долго думаю над чем-то. Я иногда не замечаю очевидного или видимого. Я не могу себя заставить делать то, что считаю нужным и правильным. Я боюсь того, чего люди обычно и не бояться. Я наверное тот еще трус.
> Раньше я себя ненавидел еще за внешность, но сейчас это стало чем-то второстепенным, т.к. все равно с людьми не общаюсь и уже общение с людьми кажется утопией, а те малые встрече где доводилось поговорить с ними были разовые и остались лишь в прошлом.


 Если ты не веришь моим словам, то поверь авторитетному и общепризнанному человеку Джону Кехо

http://knigosite.ru/library/books/3492

Знаешь, так живут большинство людей и в таком состоянии проводят даже всю жизнь. То, что ты описал, случается, потому что у тебя нет цели и , соответственно, ты не знаешь что тебе нужно. Как только у тебя появится цель, ты сможешь преодолеть любое" как" Это еще говорил Ницше, затем повторял Виктор Франкл,.
В принципе, на пост я тебе ответила, как и обещала. Поэтому еще раз не буду все пересказывать.

----------


## moriablanda

A зачем мне твое признание нужно? - это раз. Мне опыт с суицидниками не нужен. У меня основная работа есть - это два. Я не собираюсь никому ничего втолковывать - это три. Ты считаешь себя правым, соответственно мои доводы тебе параллельны - это четыре. У меня есть образование и не по психологии - по этой специальности я и работаю. Работа психолога у меня только волонтерская, потому что я считаю, что нельзя делать деньги на чужих проблемах. Сюда я вернулась, потому что сказали 'приди обратно. Тут помойка и люди помощи не получают.'- не надо, могу безболезненно уйти.  Вопросы?

----------


## Рогоносец

У нас немало общего, Dr.Dreee.

Да, в самом деле, что плохого в зарабатывании на чужих проблемах, вот сантехник тоже ж на них зарабатывает, у кого-то сломался унитаз, у того проблема, а сантехник заработал  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheepo4ka

> Увы негатива полно и в инете, но с ним проще совладать. Вот сейчас сказали тут мне какое я ничтожество. Да может так и есть и что? Разве не для этого сделан этот форум, чтоб такие ничтожества заходили и тут общались?
> Наверное стоит прояснить зачем я вообще тут. В первую очередь попытаться научиться совладать и спокойно относиться к негативному мнению в мой адрес. Уверен еще это только начало. Потом я зашел сюда высказаться. От этого иногда становится легче на душе. Возможно хотел бы найти сторонников, понимающих людей со схожими проблемами и даже возможно решившие их.
> 
> Проблема я все же считаю не только во мне. а еще во многом в обществе. Почему? Да просто есть люди которые ищут тех кто слабее их и начинают что называется травить. Нечто подобное у меня было и в школе. Первые классы были порой очень тяжелыми, когда даже не хотелось идти в школу. Было страшно. Потом немного прошло. Может у некоторых так тоже бывает по началу. Основное мое общение складывалось из "по учебе" и общение с учителями лишь. Лишь где-то в классе 3ем у меня появились некие псевдодрузья. Почему я так и называю. Наверное потому чтто их нельзя было назвать таковыми.
> После 9го класса я поступил в техникум. Кстати там учились в основном одни ребята. Ну та получилось. Такая наверное специальность. Там тоже было не все так хорошо... хотя для меня те годы еще быстрее пролетели чем школьные.
> .


 трудности должны учить.. все, что нас не убивает - делает сильнее...
как же меня били в детстве... а я ведь девочка.. отца не было никогда рядом, жила с бабушкой.. заступиться некому...
и ровесники.. и ребята старше... столько ненависти, столько злобы и жестокости...
не знаю, почему, видя все это я выросла сильным и уверенным (тем не менее) человеком... 
в школе издевались... в детстве было косоглазие. врожденный порок... сколько раз я пыталась выколоть себе этот глаз, думая, что именно он причина всех моих бед..
в подростковом возрасте хуже... первая любовь. безответная. в меня плевали, унижали... к тому времени уже не били, но тем не менее.. 
и действительно были моменты, когда ничего не хотелось.. ни друзей, ни подруг... из подъезда боялась выйти... в школу под любым предлогом старалась не ходить..
и вены резала... и утюгом прижигалась.. и на краю крыши стояла.. и таблетками травилась...
Что спасло?... Начала заниматься любимым делом.. Рисовать. Поступила в худ.школу, влилась в это дело.. все получалось.. Спустя 4 года бросила, правда... но факт осознания, что я не такая как все и это плюс - принесло такую эйфорию... С этим ничто не сравнится..
Стала верить в себя.. Появилась поддержка.. Выросла, 11 класс - посмотрела на себя в зеркало и поняла, что нужно себя любить... И как только полюбила - мир вокруг изменился... Появились друзья... Компании.. Для всех было искренним удивлением, насколько я интересный человек... И главное - у меня нет зависимости от людей. Я сама для себя. Те, кто рядом питаются моей неудержимой энергией) А мне и не жалко..
Сейчас работаю.. Легко нахожу язык с любым человеком..  Диплом скоро.. творю.. Начинающий поэт - на меня обратили внимание. Уже несколько моих "творений" напечатано.. И это не предел..
Нужно ЗАСТАВИТЬ себя что-то хотеть... Или найти то дело, которое тебя с головой засосет.. 
И поверь, все изменится...
И главное правило моей жизни - нельзя ни от кого зависеть.. Только ты. Больше нет никого. Или в ближайшем времени не будет.

----------


## Каин

> Знаете спасибо,читая такие коменты как ваши начинаешь верить что можно что-то изменить в этой жизни


 Начинаешь верить?  Дела у тебя по ходу, не совсем плохи.

----------


## Игорёк_life

> все, что нас не убивает - делает сильнее...


 все что нас не убивает - делает уродами.. более реалистичное выражение.

----------


## Failure

Попробую немного описать личность топикстартера, насколько я его понимаю. Пишу это не для того, чтобы его раскритиковать, но чтобы лучше обрисовать ситуацию. 

Another вообще не уверен, стоит ли ему менять что-то в своей жизни. Часто он думает, что лучше так и жить "в мире без людей" - так спокойнее, меньше трудов, проблем, страданий и разочарований. К тому же, хотя и кажется, что ему нечего терять, на самом деле это не так. Домашний уют и монотонная работа, размеренная жизнь, где все предсказуемо, достаточно свободного времени, любимый компьютер, привычное существование... Он действительно боится все это потерять. 

Проблема в том, что иногда ему становится очень тоскливо и чего-то не хватает. Он бы хотел обходиться без людей, но к людям тянет. Он уверяет себя, что от людей одно зло и беды, но чувствует зависть к тем, у кого есть друзья и личная жизнь. Он ненавидит себя за эту потребность в людях. Окружающий мир раздражает его тем, что пробуждает какие-то сожаления, желания, мечты... 

Это и есть его проблема: он почему-то несчастлив, хотя пытается быть доволен тем, что имеет, и ничего не менять. Он внушает себе, что мир ужасен и все в этом мире ему чуждо, что он никогда не будет (и не хочет быть) "таким, как все", что безопаснее, лучше и легче быть одному... Он верит в это! Но отчего-то ему, тем не менее, тоскливо и одиноко...

Ему приходится признать, что человек - существо социальное, и без себе подобных ему грустно и бессмысленно. Тогда Another делает вывод, что ему просто не повезло родиться в неподходящем месте и в неподходящее время. Может быть, скажем, 30 лет назад люди были куда как добрее, жизнь была спокойнее, мир был лучше и приветливее к таким, как он. А теперешний мир жесток, в нем нет места честным и безобидным людям, поэтому он так одинок. 

Человеку трудно осознать, что он сам в чем-то виноват. В чем?!  Another не курит, не пьет, не принимает наркотики, не ругается матом. Он никого не ударил, не убил, не ограбил, не обманул. В то время как повсюду он видит и слышит, как люди предаются порокам, жестоко относятся друг к другу, совершают преступления и т.п. Почему же, черт возьми, он должен считать себя плохим, а окружающий мир хорошим?! Почему он виноват в том, что не нашел себе места в этом мире, а не мир виноват перед ним?! Почему он должен подстраиваться под этот поганый мир?! 

У человека возникает протест. Он не хочет признать себя в чем-либо неправым, хотя и называет себя глупым. Он не хочет меняться, адаптируясь к окружающему миру, потому что ему кажется, будто это означает только одно - стать таким же дурным человеком, каким ему представляется большинство, непременно начать пить, воровать, обманывать, развратничать, грубить, скандадлить, драться, вести себя нагло и развязно, и пр., и пр. А он принципиально не хочет быть таким! 

Может быть, дело в том, что у него перед глазами нет позитивного примера - людей, которые жили бы полной жизнью, были счастливы и окружены друзьями, но при этом оставались чистыми, честными, добрыми и порядочными. Кого он близко знает, кроме своей мамы? А мама несчастлива, мама сетует на бедность, на то, что вокруг одни злодеи, подлецы, воры, преступники, лицемеры и пр. И реальные события это как бы доказывают!  Хорошему человеку плохо живется - вот что Another усвоил о жизни прежде всего и накрепко. 

А может быть, дело в том, что у него слишком идеалистические представления. Он не может пока смириться с тем, что невозможно быть абсолютно святым и что не всегда формальная добродетель приводит к реальному добру. Например, тот, кто выпил бокал вина на Новый год, не превращается в пьяницу и не поропагандирует порок. А тот, кто всегда говорит правду, страдает сам и причиняет зло другим. Это я упрощаю, конечно, его заблуждения, но просто хочу показать сам принцип ошибочных представлений... 

Есть, наверное, еще десяток причин, по которым Another сугубо негативно оценивает окружающий мир и не стемится найти с ним общий язык. Когда он говорит о себе "я плохой" или "я неудачник" - он, видимо, имеет в виду то, что ему не повезло иметь "наглость", необходимую для выживания в обществе. Хотя, конечно, он встречал людей, которые достаточно уверенно держатся, общительны, вполне адаптированы к реальной жизни, но при этом вроде бы не похожи на злых, наглых и подлых. Вероятно, он силится и не может понять, как им удалось такими стать - и это только еще больше загоняет его в тоску: "Я так никогда не сумею, я ничтожество!"

Человек этот живет в своем маленьком внутреннем аду. У каждого здесь, наверное, есть такой внутренний ад, и негоже меряться, кому хуже и у кого проблемы настоящие, а у кого надуманные. Ад - он и есть ад. Для каждого человека его собственные проблемы более, чем серьезны, какими бы они ни казались со стороны. 

У этого человека внутренний мир полон противоречий, и он не знает, что ему делать. Ему одновременно кажется, что он лучше других и что он хуже всех на свете. Ему не нравится окружающий мир, но тянет к полноценной жизни. Он недоволен собой таким, но и отказываться от своего привычного "я" не хочет. Он иногда пытается что-то предпринять, чтобы украсить свою унылую жизнь, но не получает пока желаемого результата. Он понимает, наверное (все ему это рекомендуют), что надо что-то круто менять в своем образе жизни и в своем мировоззрении, но его это пугает и отталкивает. Он ищет покоя и радости, но его преследует тоска. 

В данном случае, если задуматься о том, как помочь этому человеку, вопрос стоит так: что он должен сделать, чтобы побудить себя меняться? Что именно и как делать потом, когда он примет такое решение - вопрос отдельный. Тут ему много чего советуют, и много еще можно придумать всяческих упражнений по преодолению робости, наращиванию навыков общения и опыта самостоятельной жизни. Но сначала он должен САМ захотеть активно что-то предпринимать! И вот как этого добиться - лично я не знаю... 

Может быть, в глухой стене, которую мы видим перед собой, где-то есть дверь. Мы не знаем, как ее найти или вообще не решаемся ее искать, боимся каких-то трудностей, не верим в удачу. Зачем я вылезу из своей тесной, мрачной, но все же теплой и уютной норки, и пойду бить ноги по каменистым дорогам, мокнуть и мерзнуть в поисках неведомых ворот в прекрасный мир, которых, может, и нет вовсе? Лучше я останусь коротать век в своей норе, так тоже можно жить, вот если бы только не проклятая тоска... 

Пока Another, насколько я его понимаю, просто надеется встретить близких по духу людей, причем своих ровесников. Собственно, ему не нужно, чтобы его учили, как правильно жить. И он не просит, чтобы кто-то решил за него его проблемы. Он только хочет, чтобы его поняли, выслушали и не осуждали. Среди людей он надеется найти свою копию - вот что ему нужно. Чтобы кто-то говорил: "Да, я понимаю тебя! У меня все точно так же! И я тоже думаю, как ты... И то же самое чувствую... И вот в этом, и в том я с тобой солидарен..." Если бы это была молодая, красивая и однокая девушка - совсем отлично!  :Smile:  Жаль, что это, скорее всего, утопия... 

Правда, я не знаю, что это даст в конечном итоге. Не будет ли ему по-прежнему одиноко и пусто, даже если он встретит своего "клона"? Все же, как ни крути, человеку требуется развитие, и проблемы надо решать, а не надеяться, что они сами собой когда-нибудь вдруг исчезнут.  Общение с себе подобными просто утешает. А что потом?

----------


## sheepo4ka

> все что нас не убивает - делает уродами.. более реалистичное выражение.


 кому как повезет...

----------


## альдеБаран

> Привет, форум. Не знаю с чего начать. Наверное можно с фразы, которую я когда-то давно услышал в одной песне: «Быть другим значить быть всегда одному». И что самое страшно она работает.
> Мне сейчас 25 лет и я неудачник. Нет я пока стараюсь не думать о том, как убить себя и тем самым решить все возможные и не возможные проблемы. Настроение у меня порой не постоянное и скачет от  «вроде бы сойдет» до «а не пойти ли повеситься». Конечно мой судьба и жизнь такая, что нельзя сказать «хуже всех», найдутся  те у кого она еще хуже и во много раз. Да и мою жизнь кто-то может даже не сочтет плохой.
> Коротко о том, что у меня на сегодняшний момент. Я неудачник - это первое и главное. Я ничего не достиг в жизни и ничего не добился. С годами накопил кучу фобий, страхов и комплексов. У меня есть постоянная работа с небольшим заработком, на которой я уже работаю почти 5 лет. Есть квартире в которой я живу с мамой. Из родственников еще есть брат, но мы совершенно чужие люди и никогда не могли нормально общаться. У меня есть интернет, который в последние месяцы уже перестал приносить хоть какую-то радость и желание общаться там. Еще у меня есть велосипед, который увы еще больше пошатнул мое состояние.
> Все проблемы наверное идут с детства и с того как повлияло общество на него. Я не помню своего детства вообще. Лишь короткие воспоминания и обрывки. С где-то 9 лет я воспитывался лишь мамой (отец у меня  умер). Поэтому воспитали меня сто процентной тряпкой и не приспособленным к жизни человеком. Может еще сказалась моя внутренняя предрасположенность к подавленности со стороны. В итоге и по сей день приучен к тому, что например не могу без разрешения мамы покинуть жилище. И имею тщательный контроль с ее стороны.
> Я стараюсь написать покороче. т.к. наверное тут есть лимит и если писать все подробно получится не одна страница слов.
> Я живу в мире без людей. Это странно звучит, но это так. На работе меня окружают всякие сомнительные люди пенсионного и пред пенсионного возраста. Дома соответственно мама. Общения с ровесниками у меня нет. Только слабое через интернет. Поэтому в «реале» я совершенно не умею общаться с людьми. Я не могу придумывать темы, поддерживать их и еще дофига чего. А обычные люди они сразу видят меня и стараются потом избегать меня. Стоит еще добавить что я не употребляю алкоголь, не курю и даже не использую никогда в общении не нормативную лексику. Это мне просто противно даже. У меня были слабые попытки давно завести друзей хотя бы, но все не удачно заканчивалось. Да и как может повезти такому как я? Кто-то считал меня больным потому что я не пил с ними, а кто-то просто больше 1-2 раз не хотел со мной общаться. За всю жизнь наверное раза 3-5 всего доводилось пообщаться с живой девушкой. Друзей у меня никогда не было. Были псевдодрузья когда учился в школе. Потом разумеется все и это ушло куда-то. По образованию еще закончил после школы техникум и потом пошел работать, где и по сей день работаю. Пытаюсь находить плюсы в работе, не смотря на то, что она уже надоело, как и все вокруг...


 Один в один как у меня, только я на 3 года старше.

----------


## moriablanda

> зачем тогда дальше жить...пиздец...28 лет((


 Чего ты добиваешься?

----------


## альдеБаран

Добивается чтобы как можно больше суицидников сделали своё дело )). А если серьезно, то это тролль, очевидно же. Толстый, жирный тролль.  :Smile:

----------


## moriablanda

> Добивается чтобы как можно больше суицидников сделали своё дело )). А если серьезно, то это тролль, очевидно же. Толстый, жирный тролль.


 Опять же, не факт.  Во-первых, у реального суицидента такие заявления могут выбить табуретку из под ног. Туда же входит осуждение за действия в прошлом. Человек уже осознал эти свои действия и мысли о их непоправимости довели его аж до самоубийства, поэтому нужно оценить то, что он их осознал и помочь ему исправить последствия его ошибок в прошлом.

----------


## Рогоносец

> Не угадал,наоборот худой...хотя чем худые лучше жирных...наверное только тем что проблем с позвоночником нет...


  - да и то и другое не супер... Хорошо, когда нормальная фигура.  :Smile: 
А на тролля ты что-то не похож.  :Big Grin:  У меня на них чутьё хорошее  :Big Grin:

----------


## moriablanda

> Ничего не добиваюсь...просто не подумал...а тем постом выражал недоумевания как можно тянуть это бессмыслие до такого возраста...я бы не смог


 Иногда малюсенькая ошибка моего коллеги стоит мне 2 неделю консультирования его клиента. Иногда одно слово может стоить человеку жизни. почитай у меня правила работы с суицидентом. Если выполнять хотя бы их, то можно предотвратить кучу бед.
Если ты реально поддерживаешь психологов и хочешь научиться работать с суицидентами - вот тебе ссылка

http://web-4-u.ru/suicide/

----------


## альдеБаран

> Ничего не добиваюсь...просто не подумал...а тем постом выражал недоумевания как можно тянуть это бессмыслие до такого возраста...я бы не смог


 Какое бессмыслие то ?? Я свою жизнь бессмыслием не считаю. Ну если я не создан для общества, могу самовыражаться в чем-то другом. Почему я должен быть как все ? Хотя иногда конечно припирает, так что оказываюсь на подобных форумах. Но это проходит.

----------


## moriablanda

> Зачем мне это)))
> можно было бы понять что я прихожу сюда просто почитать...да я не лучше остальных уродов кот-е ненамеренно подталкивают суиидников на это...


 ты не читаешь, уже в этом обсуждении ты сделал грубейшие ошибки, которые мне приходится исправлять. вместо того, чтобы работать.

ты опять же говоришь. что если кто-то что-то делает, то это означает. что это можно тебе. Ты уверен в этом?

----------


## moriablanda

> Какое бессмыслие то ?? Я свою жизнь бессмыслием не считаю. Ну если я не создан для общества, могу самовыражаться в чем-то другом. Почему я должен быть как все ? Хотя иногда конечно припирает, так что оказываюсь на подобных форумах. Но это проходит.


 Перед кем ты оправдываешься? На таких форумах нужно разговаривать только с теми, кто тебе помогает. Остальных просто игнорь.

----------


## moriablanda

> Абсолютно,я щас не особо заморачиваюсь насчёт морали,может я даже заслужил такую жизнь кот-ю имею(


 Но не все же люди поступают правильно? У тебя должны быть свои какие-то ценности, понятия и знания, на основе которых ты и принимаешь решения, за которые готов нести ответственность. Вот видишь сколько тебе даже тут оправдываться приходится и признавать своих ожибок? Может быть есть смысл все же что-то менять?

----------


## Рогоносец

> узнал что моё рождение это стечение обстоятельств,её некуда было деватса,это знаете как делают матеря-малокососы делают чтобы удержать своих парней,а я попал под случай,возможно моего рождения никто и не хотел...да всё-равно...про себя воспринял нормально...но дальше продолжал с матерью грытса на эту тему...наверное наступил тот момент когда мне уже надоело носить маску какую ей хочетса...


  - у меня сходная ситуация.

----------


## sheepo4ka

> - у меня сходная ситуация.


 у многих так.. 
мне, например, вообще одно время мать говорила, что из-за меня у нее жизнь не сложилась. и она очень жалеет, что не сделала аборт..
и угрозы были, мол, вот ты будешь спать, а я тебя ночью убью...

----------


## Lawliet

> Я к себе никак не отношусь. Как я могу относиться к себе, ведь это я? Чаще вот бывает ненавижу себя, считаю "гнилой тупой набитый сеном мешок", неудачник, ну и так далее. Я не знаю была ли у меня ужасная жизнь, наверное нет, т.к. взять тех же инвалидов которые или немые, или слепые, или не ходячие, ну и так далее, то я то нет Так же взять бомжей у которых и заночевать не где. Значит у меня не ужасная жизнь, просто в ней нет людей и это в последние годы слега задевает меня, давит на меня.


 Какие проникновенные слова в свой адрес))) Если серьёзно, хочу сказать одно - здесь было много животных и неправильных слов в адрес твоей темы, много...НО Здесь вижу больше правильных слов. Посмотри, даже нашёлся тот, кто такой же как ты. Ты это заметил? Я да.
Здесь нашлись и замечательные люди, которые подарили тебе так много замечательных слов! Это очень важно на мой взгляд! Ты это заметил?
Знаешь, на свалке очень много мусора, порой такого, к которому и подойти страшно. Однако есть и штучные забытые кем-то вещицы. Ты говоришь, что не такой, как они - это же здорово. Это твоё превосходство. Твоя особенность. Это то, от чего ты оттолкнёшься и побежишь вперёд, когда ноги научатся ощущать твёрдую почву под собой.
А твёрдая почва, по крайней мере, указатели к ней, тебе были даны здесь умными людьми. Не теми, которые брызгали язвительным сарказмом, а теми, которые не остались безучастными. Побольше бы таких! Не грусти :Wink:

----------


## ram na život 22

> .Ты говоришь, что не такой, как они - это же здорово. Это твоё превосходство. Твоя особенность. Это то, от чего ты оттолкнёшься и побежишь вперёд, когда ноги научатся ощущать твёрдую почву под собой.


 Ты уверен что правильное ему подсказал???хотя автору похоже уже пофиг на то что здесь пишут,он уже давно не отвечает и скорей всего держитса своего мнения как и до этой темы...

----------


## Эндер

> Ты уверен что правильное ему подсказал???хотя автору похоже уже пофиг на то что здесь пишут,он уже давно не отвечает и скорей всего держитса своего мнения как и до этой темы...


 А я считаю что совет правильный. Хотя я даже не читал тему. Но судя по одному только нику автора, могу предположить о чем речь. Потому что я такой же. Я - другой. Я пытался убедить себя что это не так. Мол это я сам придумал. Но это так. И я решил одну вещь для себя. Нет хорошего и плохого. Я не такой как все? Пускай. Это не плохо и не хорошо. Это действительность. Факт. И теперь стараюсь относиться к себе проще, в этом плане. Но человек должен сам до этого дойти. Сам все понять...

----------


## moriablanda

> Ты уверен что правильное ему подсказал???хотя автору похоже уже пофиг на то что здесь пишут,он уже давно не отвечает и скорей всего держитса своего мнения как и до этой темы...


 ну так предложи лучше - это раз. Написано ему, а не тебе, соответственно у тебя свое мнение, которое может не совпадать с мнением автора темы. По сути мы все здесь высказываем свое мнение, а автор темы выбирает с кем ему говорить дальше.

----------


## Another

Нет, мне не все равно. Хотя бы я хочу в это верить. На форум я захожу, просто не знал что написать, а в некоторые дни был занят или форум не работал когда я хотел написать.

*moriablanda* На днях я получал от тебя личное сообщение тут, но я что-то написал в ответ(но не на почту как ты предлагала, а там в личных сообщениях) хотел узнать приходило или нет? А то у меня сдается чувство что тут не всегда все доходит. Даже вон форум бывает не доступен.
Да еще я перечитал тему и забыл ответить на твою цитату



> В результате чего ты сделал вывод, что умер?


 В результате того, что я не взаимодействую с обществом. Точнее не общаюсь с ним, не провожу практически времени там, ничего не делаю в общем. Я имел ввиду что духовно умер, а не физически.

Кстати я пока временно (или как пойдет) нашел небольшую себе цель, но не для жизненого пути, а лишь для время провождения и начал ее пытаться реализовывать. Учитывая ряд страхов процесс идет очень медленно, но я надеюсь что из этого может что-то выйти или хотя бы получу небольшое общение с живыми людьми в реальности.

*альдеБаран* я почему-то рад, что я не один такой оказался, но на самом деле с этим бы стоит что-то сделать. В первую очередь стараться избегать напряженных ситуаций когда в мыслях крутиться "выход через смерть". Я иногда, когда бывал в очень плохом настроение (дома сильно поругались, или на работе чего) стоял на платфоруме в метро и задумывался а не решить ли там все свои проблемы раз и навсегда. Один раз так задумался что чуть было не сделал один шаг к краю (мог по идее упасть), но подъехал поезд и вроде обошлось.
Интернет хоть и великое достижение человечества, но жажду реального общения он не заменит. Да я может и не хочу много общаться в реале, я не переношу большого скопления  людей (мне там очень не по себе), шума и прочего. А с годами я заметил что желание с кем-то поговорить в реальности нарастает. Сначала я даже не задумывался об этом, потом появился инет, вроде вот оно спасенье, но на самом деле нет.

*Failure* Хотел сказать отдельное спасибо за твой пост. Так сказать продолжение моего рассказа, но своими словами.

Что касается фразы в одном из постов в теме "все, что нас не убивает - делает сильнее...", то мне иногда хочется верить в этом, что может после чего-то плохого будет лучше. Сейчас я эту фразу готов применить к начавшейся жарище, от которой нет спасения. В квартире лишь на несклько градусов прохладнее чем за окном. Мне что-то тяжеловато переносить жару выше +30 После прошлого лета мне даже стала зима больше нравится.

----------


## Failure

По поводу фразы "*все, что нас не убивает - делает нас сильнее*". А почему, собственно, мы так верим этой формуле? Мы принимаем за аксиому многие расхожие утверждения, а соответствуют ли они действительности?

В тяжелые времена много раз я слышала от знакомых фразу: "Ну, ты уже столько всего пережила, что должна была закалиться! Мне кажется, тебе теперь все нипочем!" Но сама я чувствовала противоположное: у меня разрушается нервная система, я постоянно нахожусь в напряжении, я очень плохо сплю, меня преследуют приступы депрессии, я стала рассеянной и "дерганой", все валится из рук, каждое новое переживание переносится все тяжелее, и мне становится только хуже и хуже... 

Вот тогда я задумалась о правдивости выражения "все, что нас не убивает..." и пришла к такому выводу: *нас делают сильнее только те сложные ситуации, из которых мы вышли победителями*. Если же мы просто что-то перетерпели - мы от этого сильнее не становимся. И тогда то, что не убивает нас сразу, разрушает нас постепенно - медленно и неуклонно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

забавно что автор этой фразы остаток жизни провел сумасшедшим заворачивающим свои фекалии в бумаги и подписывая их датами.Ни фига это не сделало его сильнее-бедный Заратустра))))

----------


## альдеБаран

*Another*, в инете есть такая штука - скайп, ну или другие проги для голосового общения (или даже с веб камерами). Я пытаюсь это использовать (пока правда не очень получается), а потом сможет и до реала дойдет. Но плохо то, что я в небольшом городе живу. 
*Failure* вообще гений - в своем посте №74 расписал все то (почти), что я пытался осмыслить долгое время.

----------


## Another

> *Another*, в инете есть такая штука - скайп, ну или другие проги для голосового общения (или даже с веб камерами). Я пытаюсь это использовать (пока правда не очень получается), а потом сможет и до реала дойдет. Но плохо то, что я в небольшом городе живу. 
> *Failure* вообще гений - в своем посте №74 расписал все то (почти), что я пытался осмыслить долгое время.


 Я знаю что есть, но я боюсь говорить голосом через компьютер. Да и потом я живу не один, мама может в любой момент зайти или еще хуже начнет подслушивать о чем я говорю. Нафиг скайп этот. Если уж и общаться голосом, то в реале лучше.
Кстати *Failure* на сколько мне кажется женского пола будет, так что думаю лучше называть этого человека "она".

----------


## альдеБаран

> Кстати *Failure* на сколько мне кажется женского пола будет, так что думаю лучше называть этого человека "она".


 Да действительно, не посмотрел. Она, наверное, либо хороший психолог, либо, судя по нику, такая же асоциалка, как мы с тобой.

----------


## moriablanda

Another, я всегда предлагаю почту потому что у меня у самой иногда либо весь форум не грузится, либо личные сообщения. 
Сейчас всем все отвечу. Вроде открылось.

----------


## Lawliet

> Ты уверен что правильное ему подсказал???хотя автору похоже уже пофиг на то что здесь пишут,он уже давно не отвечает и скорей всего держитса своего мнения как и до этой темы...


 Пишу и говорю то, что думаю по поводу данного вопроса))) Конечно, моё мнение не может быть абсолютной истиной - на то и не претендую)))
Он читает - ему не всё равно, ведь это касается именно его. А если и не читает - обязательно прочтёт из любопытства - чего они про меня там ещё несут? :Big Grin:

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

Здравствуйте. Для начала хочу обратиться к адрезу или как там его, который обзывает автора "ничтожеством". Так вот ничтожество- это вы. Ибо написали эту фразу чтобы ляпнуть что-то.  И на этом покончим окей? 
А  автора заголовка я прекрасно понимаю. На вас давит работа. Потому что это рутина. Потому что человеку необходим отдых и яркие впечатления!

----------


## sheepo4ka

> По поводу фразы "*все, что нас не убивает - делает нас сильнее*". А почему, собственно, мы так верим этой формуле? Мы принимаем за аксиому многие расхожие утверждения, а соответствуют ли они действительности?


 необходимо во что-то верить. 
и ты правильно подметила-аксиома.. т.е. не требует доказательств.

----------


## InfernO

*Another*,
я прочел большинство того, что ты тут написал, и у меня сложилось лишь одно мнение. 
ТЫ ЖИВЕШЬ ПО СВОЕЙ ГРЕБАННОЙ СХЕМЕ и так ей дорожишь, что боишься что либо менять.
На всё то, что тут все тебе советуют, ты находишь свои отмазки, хотя ничего взамен ты для себя не предпринял. Ты находишь 1000 причин, лишь бы ничего не менять и не пробовать. Ты создал для себя статичную схему своей жизни и живешь по ней изо дня в день. Почему ты жалуешься, что всё так уныло, если ты не хочешь сделать шаг в сторону. Или ты настолько ленив, или тебе действительно нравится быть унылым гавном.
Сделай уже наконец, хотя бы что то. Поступи, как обычно не поступаешь. Я и сам часто специально совершаю просто бессмысленные  и дурацкие поступки, лишь для того, чтобы не скатиться в УГ. Чтобы покинуть свой замкнутый круг, сделай что-нибудь из ряда вон. Пускай это будет нелепо и вообще трешак, но сделай.
Полностью согласен с *Омут*ом, пойди напейся, хотя бы раз (поверь, с одного раза ты не станешь алкоголиком, я гарантирую). Просто найди каких-нибудь неформалов/гопотелок/знакомых, чтоб датые были, возьми винца покрепче и присоединяйся. Connecting people, как говориться. :Smile:  
А это твое "Напиться - значит сдаться" полная куйня. Можешь сказать это В. Черчиллю, который любил накатить, зато какая легендарная личность.
И иди в качалку, там тоже можно завести, если не друзей, то знакомых точно. В любом городе есть недорогие подвальные качалки, просто поищи. И не ной, что "денег нет". На качалку можно найти. В твоей ситуации это будет, наверное, самым нужным вложением средств.
Сходи в клуб на дискотеку, пускай один, пускай в незнакомый, но сходи.
Засунь подальше свою зажатую схему и сделай хоть что-то.

----------


## InfernO

Ах, да, чуть не забыл, на случай, если ты вздумаешь мне ответить, что-то типа "не люблю" и "не охота" и "как-то пробовал, не вышло", скажу тебе так:

ЗАСТАВЬ себя. И неохота быстро пройдет

----------


## Another

*InfernO* Есть вещи которые для меня не преодолимы и есть принципы что ли. Ну вот например на дискотеку и в клуб я не пойду точно. Тут просто это совершенно не мой уровень. Куча людей, шум. Да я свихнусь если туда зайду. Это не метро где тупо зашел и поехал. Там и говорить ничего не надо, а иногда когда я еду в метро, то представляю что никого и нету вокруг. Будто бы я один еду, иногда это помогает. Все диалоги в метро сводятся к максимум "вы выходите на следующей?".
Я скажу так еще, что изменить за раз ничего нельзя. А схемы, как ты выше написал, они не постоянные, их даже несколько может быть и они могут меняться.
Наверное стоит немного рассказать на этот счет. Схема один. Запускаем клиент той же аськи и ждем.. ждем ждем.. год два и так далее когда напишут, затем пытаюсь общаться, при возможности даже встреча. Пока можно сказать из таких случайных людей которые вдруг написали мне в скажем аську за последние 5 лет как я там зарегистрировался, лишь один человек предложил и пришел на встречу. Конечно же разовую и то наверное из любопытства посмотреть на "живущего лишь в инете".
Схема два. Там требуются действия уже. Для этого могут быть форумы, а могут быть чаты. Я предпочитаю джаббер. Увы на данный момент это все уже запущенно стало. хотя некоторые встречи с людьми у меня были благодаря этому. Даже некоторых людей удалось два раза увидеть. Но там как и во всем что написал выше есть проблема - расстояния. Они измеряться могут как сотнями км так и тысячами км. Для меня сейчас не реально куда-то далеко поехать. Допустимые приделы это несколько часов дороги и чтоб за день можно было вернуться. На больше я не способен пока что, да и не нужно не понятно куда не понятно ради чего и ехать.
Схема три. Новая. Завел велосипед - ищу с кем покататься. Опять же надо что-то делать. Зарегистрировался на некоторых форумах, один даже много людный. На двух мало людных, но близко находящихся территориально дал пару объяв на эту тему. Пока вот благодаря третьей схема на неделях удалось немножко пообщаться с людьми. Это я про схемы что я делаю чтоб найти людей что ли себе в собеседники или как-то так. В остальном то не так уж и плохо у меня. Да может унылая работа (ну какая есть, надеюсь что не будет она последней в жизни), жилье (увы там еще люди живут и один из них это мама), ну и минимум чтоб не сойти с ума - интернет. Именно он мне помогал в последнии годы.

Вообще я сегодня планировал написать продолжение своей истории. Я как раз, когда ехал сегодня домой в метро обдумывал что напишу, но вот пришел домой и что называется глаза и мысли разбегаются о чем лучше продолжить повествование этой печальной истории. Самое плохое, что у меня не очень хорошая стала память, но иногда бывают вспышки (увы не случайные) и я что-то начинаю вспоминать.

----------


## andreyzz

иди ва банк либо на тот свет. я бы так поступил. терять нечего.

----------


## Another

Мне еще есть что терять... если бы не чего было терять, то наверное мог что угодно сделать/попробовать сделать. А пока я не могу. Все что могу это пытаться найти способы как тихо и незаметно сдвинуть ногу на шаг куда-то. Причем сделать так, чтоб это был не видимый шаг. Ведь если шагнуть вперед сразу, то тут же вернешься назад. Это самозащита. Идешь идешь допустим куда-то, заблудился и возвращаешься к исходному месту.

----------


## andreyzz

> Мне еще есть что терять... если бы не чего было терять, то наверное мог что угодно сделать/попробовать сделать. А пока я не могу. Все что могу это пытаться найти способы как тихо и незаметно сдвинуть ногу на шаг куда-то. Причем сделать так, чтоб это был не видимый шаг. Ведь если шагнуть вперед сразу, то тут же вернешься назад. Это самозащита. Идешь идешь допустим куда-то, заблудился и возвращаешься к исходному месту.


 что? теплую постель? ты дома жизнь прозябаешь. не жалей себя! просто ты слабохарактерный трус и нытик. ты боишься общества и поэтому все шарахаются от тебя.
Ты слабый с женским характером. Тебе требуется защита.

Слушай, я думаю тебе вообще нужно было родится девочкой. Жил бы сейчас как в своей тарелке и как человек :Wink: 

 мне бы твое здоровье я бы уже абрамовичем стал

----------


## Another

Ты думаешь у меня идеальное здоровье? Рассмешил. Да может получше твоего, но что есть, то есть.

Да ты прав мне жаль терять теплую постель, квартиру где живу, общение в инете и все остальное. Да я боюсь того, чего обычно люди не бояться, да я нытик, т.к. больше ничего не остается мне. Да я боюсь общества. И что? Ничего нового я для себя не услышал, да и как тут можно о чем-то кроме говорить. Это же не форум обычных, нормальных людей, а тех у кого проблемы.....

Насчет родиться девочкой я так не совсем думаю Просто я родился не в том месте, не в то время.

И вообще кто тут еще нытек... Сам то вон чего тут забыл? Кто тебе мешает стать абрамовичем? Или ты считаешь, что имея лишь здоровье можно быть кем угодно?

----------


## andreyzz

> Ты думаешь у меня идеальное здоровье? Рассмешил. Да может получше твоего, но что есть, то есть.


 твоего минимального мне будет достаточно.



> Да ты прав мне жаль терять теплую постель, квартиру где живу, общение в инете и все остальное. Да я боюсь того, чего обычно люди не бояться, да я нытик, т.к. больше ничего не остается мне. Да я боюсь общества. И что? Ничего нового я для себя не услышал, да и как тут можно о чем-то кроме говорить. Это же не форум обычных, нормальных людей, а тех у кого проблемы.....


 ну ты согласись что это довольно жалкая жизнь. посмотри в окно какие красивые девочки гуляют. какие жопы. ты это теряешь. есть заграница где ты никогда не был.
ты это теряешь навсегда. странно что после осмысления этих вещей у тебя нет состояния ужаса что переживаю я.
тысячи возможностей.

тебе никто не запрещает общаться  в инете и спать в теплой постели. но общение в реале лучше. у тебя будут не только отпуска в европах и девочки. ты можешь не прекращать сидеть на этом сайте. хочешь трахайся хочешь в сети сиди. по крайней мере у тебя БУДЕТ ВЫБОР. сейчас выбора нет.

то что тебе "много не надо"- бред. просто ты никогда не выезжал и своей мухосрани и не можешь представить как живут другие люди.

меняй жизнь. а вечером приходи на свой любимый диван. он не убежит.

если у тебя ничего не получится - ты хотя бы попытался что либо изменить. дай себе установку работать над собой 10 лет. и либо ты подимешься- а если нет вернешся на свой диван в 35 лет с чистой совестью и онанируй до смерти. ты хотя бы попытался.
ты выйграешь в любом случае.










> Насчет родиться девочкой я так не совсем думаю Просто я родился не в том месте, не в то время.
> 
> И вообще кто тут еще нытек... Сам то вон чего тут забыл? Кто тебе мешает стать абрамовичем? Или ты считаешь, что имея лишь здоровье можно быть кем угодно?


 люди всегда были такими. не строй иллюзий. даже если ты прав то ничего не изменишь. мир таков какой он есть. либо строй свое счастье либо умирай. второго шанса не будет.

да, имея здоровье я бы многое достиг. потому что мозги есть

----------


## Свобода 22

А мне нравитса метод убеждения andreyzza,без какой-либо фуфлыжной психологии трясущийся чтобы такого не сказать плохо)))

А Анозеру общество тупо боятса,мне бы твои проблемы,у тебя боязнь,а у меня тупо незнание о чём с ними говорить и нежелание поддерживать бессмысленный разговор

Пс-у меня тоже проблемы со здоровьем,не говорите что глаза это пустяк,у меня нет никакого желания при росте 1.7 м носить очки((быть очкариком фу((и проблемы не в мониторе,нервы не в пизду((

----------


## Свобода 22

> Мне еще есть что терять... если бы не чего было терять, то наверное мог что угодно сделать/попробовать сделать. А пока я не могу. Все что могу это пытаться найти способы как тихо и незаметно сдвинуть ногу на шаг куда-то. Причем сделать так, чтоб это был не видимый шаг. Ведь если шагнуть вперед сразу, то тут же вернешься назад. Это самозащита. Идешь идешь допустим куда-то, заблудился и возвращаешься к исходному месту.


 Незаметно ты нехрена не добьёшся,черепашьи шаги никогда ничего не давали,толшько твое время будет убивать((

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Очки это траблы со здоровьем? нервы иди лечись к неврологу, глаза? носи контактные линзы вот тебе выход или сделай лазерную коррекцию цены не такие процедуры не высокие! еще что? вот у andreyzza траблы так траблы!!! а порой других послушаешь иной раз смеяться хочеться)))

----------


## Свобода 22

> Насчет родиться девочкой я так не совсем думаю Просто я родился не в том месте, не в то время.


 Мы все родились не в то время,не в том месте...я вот хотел родитса в Шотландии,Финляндии или в Норвегии,но увы не сбылось...я родился в Украине...((но уже можно порадоватса что не в крепастное право живём...хотя может и жили...малоли...я любитель верить в паранормальное)




> И вообще кто тут еще нытек... Сам то вон чего тут забыл? Кто тебе мешает стать абрамовичем? Или ты считаешь, что имея лишь здоровье можно быть кем угодно?


 Ну может он хотел стать Тайсоном Геем,а тут проблемы со здоровьем :Frown:

----------


## Свобода 22

> Очки это траблы со здоровьем? нервы иди лечись к неврологу, глаза? носи контактные линзы вот тебе выход или сделай лазерную коррекцию цены не такие процедуры не высокие! еще что? вот у andreyzza траблы так траблы!!! а порой других послушаешь иной раз смеяться хочеться)))


 Да фигня эта лазерная корекция,пробовал :Frown:  линзы я тоже не хочу носить,мне трудно что-то подносить к глазам,у меня сразу текут слёзы...что нервное наверное...фобия очередная похоже...даже когда по телику кто-то плачет и я плачу,но не потому что жалостливый...у меня особое отношение к глазам...а вот к неврологу надо бы сходить

----------


## Свобода 22

Ну ещё к моему списку болезний можно приписать плоскостопие,знаете какая у меня хуёвая походка,а когда ноги потеют тоже не нравитса))да ладно вам...немножко юмора не помешает)

А ваще чем меньше думаешь о здоровье тем оно крепче...я вот как полудурошный люблю выходить в дождь без зонта...в то время когда все идут в подъезд я выхожу на улицу когда нету людей и могу побыть наедине со своими мыслями...и не разу не заболел после дождя :Smile:

----------


## Another

> Незаметно ты нехрена не добьёшся,черепашьи шаги никогда ничего не давали,толшько твое время будет убивать((


 У меня времени до конца жизни еще. Так что зря ты так. Будущее не известно, может мы все в 2012ом году помрем. Или раньше....

Не понимаю че плохого в очках? Я сам ношу очки и хожу в них по улице и в помещениях вне дома. Если что-то плохо видишь, то почему бы и нет. У меня проблема со зрением началась еще в конце школы. Может какие стресы или еще чего. Комп у меня появился парой лет позже. да и по началу сетке не было. Сидел от силы 2-3 часа за день, а то и через день. Не вижу в очках ничего не удобного. Одел и пошел. Вот линзы не хочу, их как-то вставлять.. фууу для меня это. А если вдруг очки где-то сильно запотеют я их могу снять. У меня зрение не такое слепое, очки на -1,5 у меня. Без них тоже вижу, но в них лучше. Удобного особенно когда едешь куда-то, чтоб табличку нужного автобуса из далека видеть или время в метро посмотреть.

По поводу хотел монитора добавить. Я более 9 лет просидел за чудом техники ЭЛТ монитором и сидел бы дальше, если бы он не умер. После перехода на ЖК прошли головные боли, которые имели место возникать после 10+ часовой сидки за компом дома. Вот думаю может еще и зрение улучится, хотя у меня оно на протяжении более 10 лет не меняется.

----------


## Another

Хотел немного добавить в свою тему и хорошего. Не всегда у меня все плохо. Вот хотел написать немного про силу цели или идеи. Не знаю как это точнее охарактеризовать. Стать счастливым я не могу из-за страхов которые мешают мне. От них не так просто избавиться.

Этим летом у меня к квартире был небольшой ремонт пола в моей комнате. Нас иногда затапливали соседи с верху, да и пол что-то стал прогнивать (хотя дом 80х годов, наверное не такой и старый то). Моя мама все поговаривала и вроде как собиралась сделать у меня в комнате ремонт. Видимо некоторая не решительность в действиях как раз передась от нее мне. Линолиум уже весь стал стираться, появились ямки, где-то даже значительные углубления. Стали появлятся шляпки гвоздей даже. Но я решил на этом деле проверить одну небольшую вещь. Силу идеи что ли или как-то так. Конечно сам сделать стяжку и положить напольное покрытие я не мог, хотя бы качественно (никогда не приходилось), поэтому прибегнув к инету нашел некое объявление. Звонил правда не я, мама звонила. Узнавала что по чем называется и когда могут. Ей сказали что пол должен быть разобран и они приедут сделают. Я же предложил сэкономить на демонтаже и разобрать пол сам. Мама была против по началу, потом вроде притихла. Вот когда она ушла на работу в один из дней я занялся этим делом. Самое интересное чтоб разобрать пол площадью около 10,5 кв.м. у меня ушло пол дня. Всю мебель и даже часть дивана я разобрал на "доски". Благо мебель не столь старая и там в основном используются евровинты или как-то так. Крутить удобно. Затем я взяв лом принялся крушить старое покрытие. Это был заодно первый день когда я остался без инета. Комп то у меня был в той комнате как раз. Доски были длинноватые, 3,5 метра и я решил их еще по пилить попалам для удобства выноса. Когда пришла мама она была сильно удивлена такой быстрой работой по сути. Она всегда стараюсь в меня вдалбливать что я безрукий и ничего не умеющий, но за последние годы постепенного ремонта в квартире "особыми профессионалами" все больше и больше охладела к "чудо мастерам", которым еще и платить же надо. Самое интересное началось когда я стал выносить доски на помойку. В начале работы я наступил на гвоздь. Не знаю как глубоко я проткнул ногу, но было больно. В итоге я с больной, пробитой ногой ходил более 3х часов на помойку и выносил доски. Их же много получилось, а больше 3-4 тяжело тащить. Самое интересное, что когда я носил доски я почти не чувствовал боли в ноге. Когда я закончил и снял ботинок то он был конечно внутри весь в крови, а рана однако уже чуток затянулась и не кровоточила. Вот она сила этой "идеи" когда очень надо было. В итоге демонтаж пола прошел быстро Мебель кстати потом тоже смог быстро собрать обратно. Я ее раз уже собирал, но тогда по инструкции, а тут пришлось по памяти.....

Ну и еще один краткий рассказ на немного схожую тему. В начале лета у меня получилась одна реальная разовая встреча с живым человеком. Конечно я большего не ожидал. Спустя 5 лет моего прибывание в системе "аська" мне написал человек из моего города. Мы немного пообщались и человек предложил встретиться. Там был наверное интерес в том, что я рассказал за этот короткий диалог, что живу исключительно в инете и нету у меня друзей. Моя еще проблема, что я плохо или не умею людей обманывать. Спрашивают - отвечаю. Так вот перед встречей я пошел в магазин за чем-то там в новой обуви. И вот беда натер сильно ногу. Если наступал. Но я не отменил встречи с живым человеком. Пошел так. В итоге проходил с больной ногой часов 5. Жаль конечно что толку от этого было мало, но не сказать что все зря. Я в итоге хотя бы поговорил немного. Еще раз убедился что скорей всего обычные люди со мной не будут общаться. Некоторым просто не понять почему у парня в 25 лет может не быть никого. Конечно людей много и мне доводилось говорить с единицами из них, а их миллиарда или хотя бы миллиона если брать мой регион.

Но пока главное, что случилось у меня в этом году это то, что наконец-то я нашел небольшое реальное занятие. Я купил велосипед... Тоже было не легко уговорить маму разрешить мне это, т.к. она была изначально против. Вот теперь, хоть и страшно да, начать осваивать ближайшие территории от своего дома, к тому же учитывая, что у меня где-то в районе есть пусть и скудные, но лесопосадки, поля есть. Так что есть повод на пару тройку часов меньше проводить времени в инете. Единственное проблема только еще в том, что мне понравилось ездить по асфальту, там как известно и машины ездят. Не знаю сколько я протяну, но и интересно узнать насколько я в остальном неудачник то.

В следующий раз попробую вспомнить и написать несколько яркий событий в жизни которые запомнил надолго. Продолжу повествовать наверное во вторник теперь.

----------


## andreyzz

мне нравится читать эту тему. самооценку повышает. хоть и желаешь автору удачи но в глубине души не хочешь чтобы он стал круче тебя. но все равно почему то даешь ему советы :Confused: .
приятно осознавать что не ты один такой чмо. 

а то на создают тут тем " я классый качок падонок на черном бумере а экзамен не сдал пойду вешаться"- самооценку пздц как понижают :Frown:

----------


## Тьма

Тут автору темы давали советы, что надо выходить к людям, но все они мимо кассы по одной простой причине: его ум не развит, он фактически большой ребенок, ничего не знает, ничего не видел, даже не жил, а просто вырос. И о чем с таким можно общаться? Разве что слушать бесконечное унылое нытье. Что толку если он найдет такого же как он? Поплачутся друг другу и зайдут в тупик.
У него есть только один шанс спастись от одиночества: если тетка старше сорока с ребенком женит его на себе ради финансовых ресурсов. Соответственно автору надо подумать, как увеличить свой доход, чтобы повысить шансы на успех.

----------


## Эндер

> а порой других послушаешь иной раз смеяться хочеться)))


 Оо! Твой смех им и вправду поможет! А хочешь чтобы с тебя посмеялись!? Поверь мне, найдутся те, по сравнению с которыми, твои проблемы - ничто! Но ведь это не повод над тобой смеяться. Ведь для тебя твои проблемы ох как существенны. Ты более научена жизнью, поэтому и видишь выход там, где его не видят другие, кто еще совсем не готов к ней. Ну так помоги им! А не смейся.

P.S. Я не пытаюсь тебя задеть или еще что-то. Просто не в первый раз к тебе цепляюсь, но не хочу чтобы у тебя сложилось мнение, что я именно тебя достаю. Просто иногда я вижу слова, мимо которых не могу пройти мимо. И вот это тот случай.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Т.
> У него есть только один шанс спастись от одиночества: если тетка старше сорока с ребенком женит его на себе ради финансовых ресурсов. Соответственно автору надо подумать, как увеличить свой доход, чтобы повысить шансы на успех.


 Ахаха...ты в точ точ описал моего соседа слева по площадке...ему тоже где-то лет 25-27 и бабу себе нашёл 35-40 лет с двумя детьми не старше 5 лет...и не сказать что мой сосед богач

----------


## Свобода 22

> Тут автору темы давали советы, что надо выходить к людям, но все они мимо кассы по одной простой причине: его ум не развит, он фактически большой ребенок, ничего не знает, ничего не видел, даже не жил, а просто вырос.


 Ну если найдёт бабу близкую ему по духу наверное найдут чем занятса кроме нытья...)))

----------


## Игорёк

Тьма



> он фактически большой ребенок, ничего не знает, ничего не видел, даже не жил, а просто вырос


 Верно. +1. При существовании человек развивается медленно, поскольку никаких событий, которые бы чему-то его научили и добавили мудрости, не происходит. Отсталось в развитии у таких людей безусловно есть, знаю по себе.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Тьма
> 
> 
> Верно. +1. При существовании человек развивается медленно, поскольку никаких событий, которые бы чему-то его научили и добавили мудрости, не происходит. Отсталось в развитии у таких людей безусловно есть, знаю по себе.


 думаешь ты кому открыл глаза...это и так все знают...

А про мудрость это ваще отдельная тема...у нек-х и в 50 её не хватает кто живёт полной жизнью

----------


## Another

> Тут автору темы давали советы, что надо выходить к людям, но все они мимо кассы по одной простой причине: его ум не развит, он фактически большой ребенок, ничего не знает, ничего не видел, даже не жил, а просто вырос. И о чем с таким можно общаться? Разве что слушать бесконечное унылое нытье. Что толку если он найдет такого же как он? Поплачутся друг другу и зайдут в тупик.
> У него есть только один шанс спастись от одиночества: если тетка старше сорока с ребенком женит его на себе ради финансовых ресурсов. Соответственно автору надо подумать, как увеличить свой доход, чтобы повысить шансы на успех.


 Вот тут я не совсем согласен, хотя часть слов вполне верна. Как мне можно было видеть мир, когда меня держали в заперти и со временем уже само по себе развилось желание никуда и не выходить то. Меня и сейчас пытаюсь дома всячески отговаривать чтоб я выходил. Видимо моей маме нужено чтоб я был всегда дома и всегда с ней, и не важно что я об этом думаю. Последнии 6 лет у меня есть интернет. Скажу, что информации в нем так много, что не знаешь где нужная, а где ложь и безполезная. Множество ресурсов, просто здоровенный такой виртуальный мир. Даже в нем я дофига не знаю. Например, от одного знакомого в этом году узнал, что есть некие "доски" для анонимусов. Чего только не придумают оказываются, хотя оно старо весьма. 
Вот на тему общения, а о чем обычные нормальные люди беседуют? Неужели все успешные люди так замечательно общаются и все такое? Может есть те кому много и не надо?
Вот на тему даже и не жил, а может просто родился мертвым? А может оно еще впереди? Что если?
Не понимаю я до сих пор того, что жить надо из-за денег. Т.е. есть доход - есть все. А что бесплатно уже нельзя совсем? Я не говорю о жизни бомжа, деньги конечно нужны, но лишь чтоб питаться и покупать какие-то вещи, ну а все что кроме неужели не осталось ничего бесплатного? Не нравится мне эта политика современных людей. Общался с одним знакомым как-то и спросил его что-то там, а он мол надо как можно больше денег заработать (чуть ли не жить ради денег), а то если денег не будет не будет ничего у него там. Понятное дело, что для людей деньги стали богом. В общем тема про деньги она очень большая наверное. Просто если взять мир компьютеров, есть там некий "опен соурс", то почему бы и в реале такому не быть? Причем не путать это со словом "халява".
Теперь воть про советы с "тетками постарше". Это не мой путь. Мне это абсолютно не нужно, по крайней мере ближайшии годы если они у меня будут. Зачем мне "вторая" мама? И вообще меня никак не привлекают дамы в возрасте.
А вот про найти похожего, то почему бы и нет? Смотрели вон мультик был советствий "Котенок по имени Гав", как там в одной из серии была гроза и щенок пришел к котенку и стали они вместе бояться грозы. Когда ты не один в любомы случаи будет хотя бы минимум не так страшно уже. И потом если люди похожи по интересам скажем так, то наверное им будет о чем поговорить. И еще не зря есть поговорка, что две головы лучше. Может вдвоем можно будет что-то придумать или решиться на что-то.




> мне нравится читать эту тему. самооценку повышает. хоть и желаешь автору удачи но в глубине души не хочешь чтобы он стал круче тебя. но все равно почему то даешь ему советы.
> приятно осознавать что не ты один такой чмо. 
> 
> а то на создают тут тем " я классый качок падонок на черном бумере а экзамен не сдал пойду вешаться"- самооценку пздц как понижают


 А вот за счет именно повышается твоя самооценка? Лишь за то, что "ты не один такой" или за критику в сторону автора ввиде как бы советов что ли?
А что мешает и глубине души пожелать удачи автору? Мне кажется зависть это очень плохо. До добра она не доводит. Может приносить вред людям. Не буду отрицать я и сам порой завидую, но стараюсь не всегда и поменьше по возможности.

----------


## Гражданин

Энавер, а сколько ты зарабатываешь на своей работе,если не секрет?)
А мне нравятся дамы в возрасте,скажем там категория матюр-вуман) Жить с такой по семейному типу я не стал бы,если бы только не взаимная любовь. При возможности автору ничто не мешает быть с женщиной старше его в качестве любовников. Подобные отношения и наличие секса в жизни тебе бы не помешали в качестве улучшения самооценки и мироощущения,а там глядишь раскрепостишься и появятся знакомства с женщинами твоего возраста.

----------


## Another

> Энавер, а сколько ты зарабатываешь на своей работе,если не секрет?)
> А мне нравятся дамы в возрасте,скажем там категория матюр-вуман) Жить с такой по семейному типу я не стал бы,если бы только не взаимная любовь. При возможности автору ничто не мешает быть с женщиной старше его в качестве любовников. Подобные отношения и наличие секса в жизни тебе бы не помешали в качестве улучшения самооценки и мироощущения,а там глядишь раскрепостишься и появятся знакомства с женщинами твоего возраста.


 16 тыщ. руб каждый месяц. А что? Работаю в столице, предприятие типа "ГУП". Привык к графику работы сутки через трое, теперь сам фиг наверное я от туда уйду...

У автора есть свои убеждения в плане женщин по старше. И так вон почти всю жизнь приходится лишь сними общаться (то в школе, то в техникуме, то на работе), надоело, не хочу. Хочется поговорить с ровесниками или около того, а не когда разница лет в 10.... 20...

----------


## Свобода 22

Не думал на парные танцы пойти...будешь постоянно в контакте с девушками твоего возраста...

----------


## Свобода 22

> Не думал на парные танцы пойти...будешь постоянно в контакте с девушками твоего возраста...


 Или это слишком радикальные действия... время и деньги у тебя есть...что тебе терять?

----------


## Another

Ну да мне только танцами заниматься.... с моей фигурой, хотя даже не в этом дело (там не все ужасно). Как же все легко то прям. Вот нафига мне танцы? Допустим я бы на них пошел. Ну конечно пойти то я не пойду, я же общаться с людьми не умею толком. Да и боюсь больших массовых скоплений людей, мне там не по себе,а если еще общаться с ними... Я про обычных людей. Но где мне потом использовать навыки? Дома чтоль танцевать когда повеситься захочу, да бы поднять настрой? Лучше уж зарядкой какой-нибудь заняться... Ну и еще главное я просто не решусь куда-то пойти. А денег на самом деле не много. У меня тут цены ого-го какие. За одно жилье 1/3 моей зарплаты надо платить (да пока я не один плачу, но это пока). Если бы были бесплатные танцы.... но бесплатного у нас в стране уже ничего нет! Все за деньги и все за деньги. Этот вариант пока никак не катит... Я не оправдываюсь, а говорю исходя из того, что я могу сечас. Ну и конечно про нечего терять опять это не правда. Я уже писал там выше, что терять то есть чего.

----------


## andreyzz

тебе уже советовали что сделать во втором посте этой темы. если ты не хочешь меняться и тебя все устраивает (ты это опишешь как будто сам себя хочешь убедить)

то зачем ты сюда строчишь километры корявого непонятного бреда? тупо по ныть? :Confused: 

ты действительно похож на ребенка. корявые предложения, нарушена пунктуация, чтобы понять тебя нужно 10 раз прочитать твой текст. пишешь неинтересно. предложения строятся неправильно. не несут эмоций. ты слишком простой. глупый наверное
научись жить. 
что тебе делать я уже сказал в своем сообщении...

----------


## Another

Не нравится не читайте. В чем проблема то? У тебя есть своя тема, вот и у меня есть своя в этом разделе форума. Я кажется писал уже зачем я сюда забрел то. Повторюсь. Ищу единомышленников., сторонников и по возможности еще чего-то большего, среди схожих со мной людей. Так же я пишу может потому, что хочу высказаться. Главное еще что тут все анонимно. Вы меня не знаете, я вас не знаю. Никто ничего не теряет, если тут будет общаться.
Ну а про пунктуацию и прочее, то согласен. Мозги уже не те, да и инет общение сказалось на всем этом у меня.

----------


## Гражданин

Для москвы конечно 16 мало,для провинции одному,без семьи,на эти деньги жить можно. Да и такой гигантский муравейник столица. Не подумывал перебраться в регионы,где цены к примеру на жилье дешевле,да и жизнь в целом? Есть же вроде гос.программы по трудовым миграциям с подъемными. С другой стороны конечно квартирный вопрос. Сдавая квартиру в москве можно получать приличный доход,а продав вообще обогатиться. Но тут кончено препятствие номер 1-твоя мать. Ты хотя бы в плане наследства не профукай квартиру,да и с матерью вроде как ты больше времени проводишь

----------


## andreyzz

> Не нравится не читайте. В чем проблема то? У тебя есть своя тема, вот и у меня есть своя в этом разделе форума. Я кажется писал уже зачем я сюда забрел то. Повторюсь. Ищу единомышленников., сторонников и по возможности еще чего-то большего, среди схожих со мной людей. .


 единомышленников что жить одному это круто, красивых баб трахать не нужно, жизни радоваться вредно?
это каким же УГ надо быть.

не найдешь ты таких. успешных тянет к успешным .лузеров как не странно тоже  тянет к красивым и успешным. 
если ты кого и найдешь то будет это пару уродливых задротов дистрофиков. 
тебя не тянет жить потому что ты никогда не жил и не испытывал эмоции сильнее чем поцелуй в щечку от мамы. ты ошибочно думаешь что вся жизнь такая серая и скучная. типа у всех так. а нет.
+ духовно неразвит и ограничен. примитивен.

хз тебе нужна мотивация. сгоняй за границу на недельку. посмотри как люди живут. пообщайся с противоположным полом. тебе нужны эмоции.

 ты же их никогда не испытывал и не знаешь что такое кайф. я даже представляю как ты выглядишь. твое лицо.

мотивация еще отсутствует из за низкого содержания тестестерона в крови. это возможно с твоим весом. 
грубо говоря все достижения начиная от первого самолета и заканчивая покорением европы,  происходили из за косвенного желания признания противоположным полом. 
даже в спортзал ты идешь ради девочек. 
если представить что тебе любая девка даст стоит только показать пальцем- тебе и развиваться не надо. зачем?

подумай почему ты такой и почему тебе нравится таким быть. если нет, что делать я тебе сказал

----------


## Another

Все что просто для обычных "нормальных" людей, все что для них доступно и возможно, то для меня это как тяжкое и не выполнимое практически. Ведь если бы я мог как они, то жил бы может иначе. Но я вот вырос именно там, неким социальным неудачником. Да я мало очень знаю, меня много ограничивали да и сейчас пытаюсь, то откуда будет тяга к новому? Я привык дорожить тем что у меня есть и не готов идти на какие-то внезапные и резкие поступки по отношению к своей жизни. Эмоции? У меня наверное их почти не осталось, а люди с которыми мне в жизни доводилось хоть раз встретиться оставляли некую грусть и факт что это была разовая встреча. Многие чувства я никогда не испытывал, например кого обнять хотя бы девушку не говоря о том какого вот поцеловать ее. Для меня все это остается загадкой и чем-то таким далеким и пока недоступным. Нефига меня не тянет к этим "успешным". Как правило они призерают таких как я, то зачем мне за ними гоняться? Мне кажется выход есть в том, чтоб с кем-то объединиться и попробовать в месте что-то изменить. Причем тут вообще единомышленники что" жить одному это круто, красивых баб трахать не нужно, жизни радоваться вредно" вовсе нет. Точнее обратное даже. Я конечно же не мечатю о сверх там красивых девушках, но и не достиг уровня когда лишь бы какая страшная, но чтоб была. И вообще у меня сейчас вообще нету навыка общения с девушками, для меня они пока инопланетяне с которыми можно говорить по делу если только, иначе я боюсь вообще слова им сказать

Мотивация, согласен. Вот общение с противоположным полом возможно может дать некий эффект. У меня была ситуация, точнее случайная встреча с живой девушкой по делу в прошлом году. Меня попросила она посмотреть ее компьютер, мол чето у нее там не работало. Я решил рискнуть глянуть, т.к. раньше очень сильно любил компьютеры. Так вот я пошел к ней. Мы попутно немного пообщались. Я увлекся компьютером даже, хотя не смог починить, но нашел причину почему так и чего-то еще там полезного сделал. Я так увлекся что прошло несколько часов в итоге. Мне повезло в тот день еще. что мамы дома не было и она не знала куда и кому я ходил. Так вот я когда шел домой потом почему блин радостный был такой, мне на какое-то время хотелось даже жить, мир выглядил чуть лучше, а в голове куча разных мыслей и самое интересное я вспомнил какие-то забытые воспоминания и еще я дня два плохо спал, точнее спал по 3-4 часа и был бодрым. Странный эффект однако. Я все думал каким образом люди иногда могут влиять этим. Ведь ничего такого не было, просто пообщался, немного позанимался интересным делом (компьютером) и все. Вскоре конечно та девушка пропала куда-то. Ни в аське не появлялась, ни на смс не отвечала, но я особо и не надеялся что еще увижу. Все же люди очень разные мы были. Она полностью самостоятельный человек и все такое, а я по сути ничтожество у которого лишь фобии и страхи накопились. Вот заодно мини рассказик о одном из более-менее ярких воспоминаний из прошлого. Сегодня кстати ровно год как это было. А так вообще после редких разовых встреч с живыми людьми почти всегда возникает желание еще бы пообщаться в реале с ними, но увы пока больше 1-2 раз с кем-то не удавалось так поговорить.
Вообще я думаю, что читая этот форум да и то что сам пишу.... что я просто потехоньку схожу с ума. Как кто-то писал, что человек существо социальное, а если социцма нету у него, то идет саморазрушение некое у человека. Вот и мысли о смерти и о том, что жизнь уже закончилась и что дальше врятли что хорошего будет.
Пытаюсь порой что-то вспомнить из прошлого я думаю, что я просто упустил шанс в школе да и техникуме завести хотя бы хоть каких-то друзей... иногда жалею об этом вот.

На тему форума. Был у меня один период. Учеба достала, жить не хотелось, хотел даже было умереть, уснуть и не проснуться чтоб. Но все обошлось, правда думал как бы наесться таблеток и чтоб уснуть на совсем. В итоге за жизнь в тот период был один случай: съел одну или две пачки анальгина и проспал почти сутки... Сейчас иногда вспоминаю и думаю может зря я такой был, вроде не все так ужастно было, подумаешь куча не сданных зачетов и экзаменов по учебе. Главное потом техникум я кое как закончил, но годом позже. Но в последние годы иногда увы снова посещают почучуть мысли о смерти. хотя вроде не планирую хотя бы ничего с собой делать.

----------


## ted

> 16 тыщ. руб каждый месяц. А что? Работаю в столице, предприятие типа "ГУП". Привык к графику работы сутки через трое, теперь сам фиг наверное я от туда уйду...


 А что вы там на работе делаете?

----------


## Another

> А что вы там на работе делаете?


 Это тайна. Но могу сказать, что большая часть работ связана с работой по территории объекта производственного, куда входит уборка мусора, под стрижка газонов, кустов. Зимой уборка снега в основном. Осенью кучи листвы уборка. Еще в весенний период много покрасочный работ по территории объекта. В ночные часы работа как бы сторожем. Разумеется все за один оклад который уже как работаю 5 лет ни разу не менялся и не планирует меняться. Если интересно, то по трудовой я "слесарь" там. Если подумать, то работа как раз для неудачников, а еще главная фишка работы - почти не требуется наличие мозга. Нужны собственно лишь руки и ноги и без возражений выполнять приказы начальства. От чего я порой и думал податься бы может в дворники в дальнейшем ибо в этой сфере я опыту уже перенял думаю не мало. Но туда теперь фиг попадешь, одни таджики и прочие заняли места дворников. Вообще работа это немного больная тема для меня. Я вот например не знаю кем бы я мог вообще работать. Скажу только что на работу я не сам устраивался (мама определила туда) и работа моя это первая, если не считать трехмесячную практику от техникума.
Иногда когда я прихожу на работу и начальство не в духе, то прям так и лезут мысли, как бы уйти от всего этого (я про смерть), но спустя время отходит. Иногда бывают смены когда вроде бы и ничего. Скучать на работе не приходится, без дела не оставят. Недостатком этой работы можно считать, что сотрудники часто курят прям в помещении, актуально для зимы, когда на улице поменьше работы и хочется погреться в тепле. Но народу очень мало и я стараюсь мириться с этим явлением. Порой удивляюсь как можно курить каждые 15-20 минут и жить при этом? Да я просто наблюдал за этими курильщиками. Порой думаю что все же обман что от курения умирают, некоторые вон здоровые какие! Конечно это чисто внешне, хотя видно как кожа их уже все съежилась и пожелтела.... Ну люди не молодые уже, как минимум за 40, но есть и пенсионеры прям. Я там самый молодой. На работу мою молодые обычно не идут, поэтому меня там и не выгоняются, хотя собственно работу я всегда свою выполняю. Все во время и в нужном объеме, в отличии хотя бы от других сотрудников, которые на столько обленились, что думают на кого-то бы свалить какой недочет, но при этом однако держатся. Некоторые имеют "связи" еще. Ну приходятся родственниками начальству. Пожалуй это все что я могу рассказать про свою работу. Шире не куда, давно так не высказывался.

----------


## Игорёк

Такая работа за 16 рублей, а тем более 5 лет назад, это просто сказка! 
А про курение, один мой хороший знакомый недавно бросил. Курил он 50 лет, сейчас ему около 65-ти, так вот выглядит он отлично, стройный, интересный, красиво говорит, отличное чувство юмора, вообщем признаков курения у него нет никаких. И проблем со здоровьем на сколько я знаю тоже. При том что по его словам он пил в молодости, но посл 30ти как-то само собой перестал.

----------


## альдеБаран

andreyzz, ты моральный урод. Неудивительно, что тебя природа еще и физическими недостатками наказала.

----------


## andreyzz

> andreyzz, ты моральный урод. Неудивительно, что тебя природа еще и физическими недостатками наказала.


 недостатки с детства. я хочу дать совет парню. это ты очкастый лох и это чувствуется а он может быть имеет какой то шанс вылезти из говна.

----------


## moriablanda

> andreyzz, ты моральный урод. Неудивительно, что тебя природа еще и физическими недостатками наказала.


 каждый человек здесь почему-то оказался и с каждым нужно осторожно разговаривать. Он не виноват в тех вещах. которые здесь делать(пишет, а не описывает свои действия) и я кажется уже писала причину его поведения.

----------


## Игорёк

У андреязз много цинизма. Если его ткнуть ножем, или порезать бритвой, то цинизм оттуда хлынет, как гной из раны. Проблемы воспитания.

----------


## moriablanda

> У андреязз много цинизма. Если его ткнуть ножем, или порезать бритвой, то цинизм оттуда хлынет, как гной из раны. Проблемы воспитания.


 С которыми при его желании можно работать. Но не осуждать.

----------


## альдеБаран

andreyzz, _ты невозможно скучающий, реверсивный и чуток залуполохомудый, невмоготу удроченный и немножко пиздоротный змеёныш!_  :Big Grin: 
Хорошие ты советы дал парню, особенно в начале темы, всячески обзывая его. А про меня ты не угадал, кстати. :Smile:

----------


## Каин

> С которыми при его желании можно работать. Но не осуждать.


 В том то и дело, что у него не только нет этого желания, но более того, он считает себя правым. Да и с этим тоже можно поработать:методом рук и ног.

----------


## moriablanda

> В том то и дело, что у него не только нет этого желания, но более того, он считает себя правым. Да и с этим тоже можно поработать:методом рук и ног.


 Иногда такие кадры начинают разговаривать через год. Столько времени ждать необходимо, потому что помочь человеку можно только в том случае, если он сам хочет этой помощи и согласен что-то в себе изменить для улучшения своей жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

Что-то мне подсказывает что Андрей никогда не задумается над своим отношением к жизни. Не тот это человек, чтобы о чем-то сожалеть.

----------


## moriablanda

> Что-то мне подсказывает что Андрей никогда не задумается над своим отношением к жизни. Не тот это человек, чтобы о чем-то сожалеть.


 Я в одного человека очень долго не верила. Вернее, я знала о его существовании, но не трогала, потому что он не просил. Так вот, год спустя он начал говорить о себе и просить помощи.

----------


## andreyzz

человек сюда приходит за помощью хоть он и пишет что "хочет найти единомышленников", в душе он желает быть нормальным парнем как многие и трахать лучших девочек.ведь так?

я ему сказал- "ты этого хочешь?делай что я говорю. развивайся"
"не хочешь.?- ты лжешь себе иначе не написал бы на этот форум". к чему сюсюканья?
у него есть здоровье в отличие от меня и этот парень теряет на вас свое время. лучшее.
мне бы его здоровье. горы бы свернул.

пожалеть? пожалели.
удачи пожелать? удачи! да только бестолку это если он сам ни хрена не делает.





> У андреязз много цинизма. Если его ткнуть ножем, или порезать бритвой, то цинизм оттуда хлынет, как гной из раны. Проблемы воспитания.


 моя проблема в том что мне не хватает цинизма. но в основном здоровье хреновое. 
а так бы я огого...))





> В том то и дело, что у него не только нет этого желания, но более того, он считает себя правым. Да и с этим тоже можно поработать:методом рук и ног.


 вот с этим быковатым мышлением, ты и останешься навсегда вдвоем со своей цитатой. ну которая у тебя раньше стояла





> Иногда такие кадры начинают разговаривать через год. Столько времени ждать необходимо, потому что помочь человеку можно только в том случае, если он сам хочет этой помощи и согласен что-то в себе изменить для улучшения своей жизни.


 мои проблемы решаемы. но обычно все заканичивается на этапе пробуждения в постели.

здоровье\деньги\лень

----------


## moriablanda

Мои проблемы решаемы и все планы осуществимы. Просто я уже в пижаме..)

Это я про себя.

----------


## EJSanYo

Да да, теперь сожрите ещё друг друга. Хоть порадуете меня немного...как дети прям.

----------


## moriablanda

> Да да, теперь сожрите ещё друг друга. Хоть порадуете меня немного...как дети прям.


 Не, я после 6ти не ем)

----------


## Failure

Ну, чего спорить, имеет кто-то право изливать душу на форуме или нет. Места, что ли, жалко на сайте под такие рассказы?  :Smile:  Если кто-то читал-читал, советовал-советовал, но устал, поняв, что толку нет - тот может игнорировать автора. Зачем раздражаться?

В жизни нередко такое бывает, что слышишь, как кто-то жалуется на проблемы, которые тебе кажутся ничтожными по сравнению с твоими собственными. Но для самого человека его проблемы всегда серьезны, они его реально заедают. Наверное, суть даже не в самих проблемах, а в том, какое влияние они оказывают на душевное состояние конкретного человека. 

Со стороны видно, что в ситуации Another`а многое можно исправить. Но проблема в том, что исправлять это придется не тем, для кого все так ясно и просто, а ему самому, для которого все очень сложно и запутано. Ему на самом деле трудно, хотя он кого-то здоровее, красивее, моложе, благополучнее и пр. и пр.! И упреками тут не поможешь. 

А зачем человек рассказывает о себе - может, он этого и для себя точно сформулировать не может. Пишет, потому что хочется, а значит - что-то это ему дает. Ну, и пусть пишет! Он же никого при этом не оскорбляет преднамеренно, ни на кого не нападает, просто излагает свою историю. Может, ему сейчас важно выговориться (ведь он в реале ни с кем не общается так откровенно), облегчить душу, понаблюдать реакцию на себя, самого себя почитать и как бы увидеть со стороны. Может, он ждет какого-то озарения от общения... В конце концов, он сейчас учится излагать "вслух" свои мысли, и ему это нужно.

----------


## Эндер

Сначала не понравилось что все на тебя налетели. Но у них были причины. Ты и вправду "урод". Это хорошо. Так зачастую и бывает. Искалеченный телом, становиться искалеченным и душой. Я бы даже попробовал тебя поддержать (хотя смысла в этом нету), видя в тебе, копию себя. Но нет. Ты слишком... Ограничен. Не обижайся, сейчас почти все такие.




> человек сюда приходит за помощью хоть он и пишет что "хочет найти единомышленников", в душе он желает быть нормальным парнем как многие и трахать лучших девочек.ведь так?


 Не так. Кто тебе навязал этот бред? Да боже мой! Все трахаются и ты должен!? Почему ты всех ставишь в одну колею? Почему вы все такие озабоченные? Да это уже проблема! Или если ты не потрахаешься ты не будешь крутым? Я не понимаю. 




> я ему сказал- "ты этого хочешь?делай что я говорю. развивайся"
> "не хочешь.?- ты лжешь себе иначе не написал бы на этот форум". к чему сюсюканья?


 Тут ты прав. Отчасти. Но если ты скажешь человеку об этом напрямую, то он уже воспротивиться одной этой мысли.




> у него есть здоровье в отличие от меня и этот парень теряет на вас свое время. лучшее.
> мне бы его здоровье. горы бы свернул.


 Откуда ты знаешь чтобы ты делал!? Да будь у тебя здоровье, твое немалое самомнение достигло бы еще более пугающих высот. А так хоть что-то тебя сдерживает.




> а так бы я огого...))


 Туда же.




> вот с этим быковатым мышлением, ты и останешься навсегда вдвоем со своей цитатой. ну которая у тебя раньше стояла


 Знаешь? А вот именно ты похож на самое что ни на есть быдло. Точнее твои "странные" ценности, пусть их и поддерживает большинство людей, по сути являющихся тем же быдлом.




> здоровье\деньги\лень


 Как минимум две из этих вещей ты можешь достигнуть. А попутно и третью. Но зачем? Лучше полежать в кровати и помечтать "мне бы то", "я бы огого". От этого начать ненавидеть себя. А когда эта ненависть уже не будет усваиваться внутри тебя, ты будешь изрыгать её на других. Браво! Цинизма не хватает? С таким образом жизни ты еще его не мало наберешься. Не волнуйся. Жалеть тебя конечно не буду. Хотя понимаю что отчасти не ты во всем этом виноват. Обстоятельства и многое другое. Но выбор сохранить в себе хоть какие-то зачатки человечности был у тебя всегда. И ты сделал свой выбор. Никто не говорит что было бы легко, но ты мог попробовать, а не выбирать наиболее простой путь.

----------


## Эндер

> Ну, чего спорить, имеет кто-то право изливать душу на форуме или нет. Места, что ли, жалко на сайте под такие рассказы?  Если кто-то читал-читал, советовал-советовал, но устал, поняв, что толку нет - тот может игнорировать автора. Зачем раздражаться?
> 
> В жизни нередко такое бывает, что слышишь, как кто-то жалуется на проблемы, которые тебе кажутся ничтожными по сравнению с твоими собственными. Но для самого человека его проблемы всегда серьезны, они его реально заедают. Наверное, суть даже не в самих проблемах, а в том, какое влияние они оказывают на душевное состояние конкретного человека. 
> 
> Со стороны видно, что в ситуации Another`а многое можно исправить. Но проблема в том, что исправлять это придется не тем, для кого все так ясно и просто, а ему самому, для которого все очень сложно и запутано. Ему на самом деле трудно, хотя он кого-то здоровее, красивее, моложе, благополучнее и пр. и пр.! И упреками тут не поможешь. 
> 
> А зачем человек рассказывает о себе - может, он этого и для себя точно сформулировать не может. Пишет, потому что хочется, а значит - что-то это ему дает. Ну, и пусть пишет! Он же никого при этом не оскорбляет преднамеренно, ни на кого не нападает, просто излагает свою историю. Может, ему сейчас важно выговориться (ведь он в реале ни с кем не общается так откровенно), облегчить душу, понаблюдать реакцию на себя, самого себя почитать и как бы увидеть со стороны. Может, он ждет какого-то озарения от общения... В конце концов, он сейчас учится излагать "вслух" свои мысли, и ему это нужно.


 Спасибо что вы есть ) Собственно вы все сказали, тихо и спокойно. И добавлять нечего. Просто объяснить это другому нельзя, человек сам должен до этого дойти.

----------


## andreyzz

> Не так. Кто тебе навязал этот бред? Да боже мой! Все трахаются и ты должен!? Почему ты всех ставишь в одну колею? Почему вы все такие озабоченные? Да это уже проблема! Или если ты не потрахаешься ты не будешь крутым? Я не понимаю.


 я никому не должен.
просто если тебе дают девочки это значит что ты крут. это как индикатор + приятное время провождение. если ты очкастый гоблин, то тебе ничего не остается кроме как быть "моралистом". 




> Тут ты прав. Отчасти. Но если ты скажешь человеку об этом напрямую, то он уже воспротивиться одной этой мысли.


 полностью прав. иначе он бы не тусил на форуме самоубийц




> Откуда ты знаешь чтобы ты делал!? Да будь у тебя здоровье, твое немалое самомнение достигло бы еще более пугающих высот. А так хоть что-то тебя сдерживает.


 хуже бы точно не было. у меня брат выучился и сейчас за границей живет. я бы так тоже наверняка смог. 
но с моей хренью нужна неебическая сила воли и деньги. и не факт что вылечишься. 





> Знаешь? А вот именно ты похож на самое что ни на есть быдло. Точнее твои "странные" ценности, пусть их и поддерживает большинство людей, по сути являющихся тем же быдлом.


 да да. все те кто трахает лучших девочек и ездит по европам, - презренное быдло. успокаивай себя. но в душе ты завидуешь им и хочешь стать полноценным человеком.
иначе не сидел бы на форуме лузеров. признай это 





> Как минимум две из этих вещей ты можешь достигнуть. А попутно и третью. Но зачем? Лучше полежать в кровати и помечтать "мне бы то", "я бы огого". От этого начать ненавидеть себя. А когда эта ненависть уже не будет усваиваться внутри тебя, ты будешь изрыгать её на других. Браво! Цинизма не хватает? С таким образом жизни ты еще его не мало наберешься. Не волнуйся. Жалеть тебя конечно не буду. Хотя понимаю что отчасти не ты во всем этом виноват. Обстоятельства и многое другое. Но выбор сохранить в себе хоть какие-то зачатки человечности был у тебя всегда. И ты сделал свой выбор. Никто не говорит что было бы легко, но ты мог попробовать, а не выбирать наиболее простой путь.


 да я готов хоть сейчас устроится на любую лох работу. мне все го то на операцию 50 штук накопить. а дальше полегче будет. хотя конечно всех проблем не решит.
только не грузчиком с моей спиной. 

как я уже сказал все заканчивается на этапе подъема с кровати. 
недельку полежать...потом еще недельку....и так уже год почти отдыхаю.

----------


## Another

... как много слов, как много предложений, страниц уже полно... Зачем я тут пишу? Порой и сам не знаю я. Захотелось наверное зайти на форум где люди уже оставили всякие надежды и думают о смерти лишь теперь. Как это страшно на самом деле. Мы родились и вот умрем. Зачем тогда рождались? Зачем я на Земле? Я ведь не просил... Видать не от меня зависело все это. И вот теперь, прожив на этой планете полных 25 лет я задумался, а нафига вообще ведь дальше жить? Почти каждый день все тоже самое, нет интереса жить. Мир стал ужасно злым и люди обозленные кругом. Ведь людей уже больше 7 миллиардов!!!! куда же столько? а тут я еще зачем-то. Я ем, я дышу, потребляю ресурсы какие-то, но зачем? Зачем же жить? Ой что-то я тут разошелся...

Кто-то тут завидует здоровью. а оно ведь и у меня не столько хорошее уж прям. Да может лучше чем у завидующего. Вот последнию неделю болит поясница, причем то посильнее, то послабее. Быть может это начало чего-то и дальше будет хуже только мне. А еще я из тех кто никогда не обратится за помощью к людям, ну я про медицинскую хотя бы помощь. Быть может я чем-то болен и даже скоро умру. Я об этом не знаю.

Вот, *Failure*, хорошо высказывается, жаль таких людей не много. А ведь у нее чем-то жизнь хуже моей и уже возможностей что-то изменить почти нету, но даже она все еще может улучить свою жизнь.

Что касается меня, то у меня пока руки ноги связанны невидимыми веревками. Эти веревки страхи. Поэтому я ну никак не могу сделать резких движений и почти не могу пошевелиться. Понять меня пожалуй смогу лишь те кто в таком же состоянии или пережил такое же состояние. А пока я боюсь того, чего не боятся обычные люди как бы это странным не звучала. Иногда я правда пытаюсь найти чего бы не бояться, но оно чаще получается таким, что люди бояться как раз. Был у меня один период когда я пытался скажем так бороться со страхом. Я перебегал железную дорогу перед близко идущем поездом. Так же у меня часто бывало и иногда сейчас бывает, что я перебегаю дорогу перед близко идущей машине. Иногда это подбадривает. Я понимаю что это безрасудно и глупо,  но это что-то, что я могу иногда делать. И при этом не думаю пока покончить с собой даже. Просто проверяю страхи, ведь же должно быть что-то, чего я не буду бояться.

----------


## Lawliet

> ... как много слов, как много предложений, страниц уже полно... Зачем я тут пишу? Порой и сам не знаю я. Захотелось наверное зайти на форум где люди уже оставили всякие надежды и думают о смерти лишь теперь. Как это страшно на самом деле. Мы родились и вот умрем. Зачем тогда рождались? Зачем я на Земле? Я ведь не просил... Видать не от меня зависело все это. И вот теперь, прожив на этой планете полных 25 лет я задумался, а нафига вообще ведь дальше жить? Почти каждый день все тоже самое, нет интереса жить. Мир стал ужасно злым и люди обозленные кругом. Ведь людей уже больше 7 миллиардов!!!! куда же столько? а тут я еще зачем-то. Я ем, я дышу, потребляю ресурсы какие-то, но зачем? Зачем же жить? Ой что-то я тут разошелся...


 Зачем вы пишите? Вы хотите писать, хотите говорить - иначе вас бы не было здесь. И здесь, если вы заметили, нашли те, кто вас слушает и говорит с вами в ответ - а это много! Безмолвия и так хватило вам вполне - и вот, вы здесь, и вот, вы говорите. Это шаг - большой для вас? Об этом знаете только вы сами. Однако то, что вы продолжаете здесь быть и писать о том, что чувствуете, говорит о том, что смерти явно не желаете. Мы рождаемся - сам факт существования того или иного человека говорит о том, что это оправдано, что в этом есть смысл. Иначе он не появился бы вовсе - сколько абортов, к примеру, делают женщины? А ведь это были потенциальные люди, но их нет среди нас, значит и не должно было быть, - пусть даже из-за эгоистичного решения той или иной женщины. Сколько детей умирают в малолетнем возрасте? Это тоже для чего-то.
Понятно, что этот мир бывает порой слишком жесток - это закон выживания. Мы части природы, мы дети природы. И если до сих пор дышим - значит, не слабые дети, значит в чём-то всё-таки оказались сильней тех, кто сдался.
Сила ведь настолько многогранна и порой проявляется в таких "мелочах", что и разглядеть не всегда удаётся. А проявляется - всё равно.
И тот самый заветный смысл жизни или смысл существования человека не един. Сколько людей, а их уже более 7-ми миллиардов, как вы отметили, столько и смыслов) Обретение этого смысла может прийти как в 20, так и в 60 лет. Это своеобразный стимул. А чем, собственно, не причина жить дальше и искать ответы? Разве не интересно когда-то обрести этот заветный смысл?

----------


## Прохожий

Вчера забрел случайно на этой форум. На первую попавшеюся тему. И меня она очень зацепила. Жизнь героя очень похожа на мою. Я с рождения страдаю ожирением, и меня дразнили, били и унижали в школе. Псевдо друзья с которыми можно было провести свободное время, но никак не поговорить о жизни и поделиться проблемами. Живу с мамой. Мне 28 лет и я не знаю что делать дальше. Тупик. И нет выхода. Нет он может и есть. Но его надо искать, а мне просто лень.
 Почти все советы что были даны я через них прошел. И ни к чему хорошему не привели. 
После 9 класса пошел учиться в училище и чтоб стать похожим на ровесников стал пить и курить, но они меня не приняли. Я так и осалься там белой вороной.  После этого был колледж и институт, но я их так и не закончил. 
Чтоб переломить стеснительность общения с девушками. В 15 лет познакомился с девушкой старше меня на 10 лет, эти отношения наверно были самыми продолжительными, аж полгода.  И после этого были общения с девушками, но не продолжительные. 
Я по природе ленивый и наверно глупый человек. С работой никогда не везло. Хотя много где работал и стаж почти 10 лет, по наивности меня всегда обманывали. 
Все время была пустота и не понимания мира. Я что то пробовал делать, но все оказывалось в пустую. И эта пустота меня преследует всю мою жизнь. Я вроде делаю попытки общение с людьми в этом миром, но в душе нет покоя. 
В 26 лет плюнул на все и ушел в виртуальный мир. Появилось куча «друзей», «подруг». Зашел в топы некоторых онлайн игр. Нашел девушку по переписки и общению. И уже подумал вот оно счастье. По своей скромности не смог сделать первый шаг к реальному знакомству с ней. И через год общения она приехала ко мне. Эта была самая моя счастливая неделя. И вот она уехала. И пришла смс что мы не пара. И я с чего начал к тому и пришел. И эта депрессия не из того что меня бросили, нет. А то что я всю жизнь прожил ничтожеством и неудачником. И хочется уже быстрее покинуть этот мир. 
Дальше пустота. 28 лет, нет нормального образования, нет работы, жизнь с мамой в квартире. 
Наверно поступлю как герой данной темы. Найду не сложную работу. Куплю велосипед на рыбалку ездить. И буду каждый день думать как быстрее избавить от себя это общество, которое не принимает людей которые хоть чем то не похожи на него. 
ЗЫ. Насчет здоровья завидовать не надо.))) У меня подозрение на порок сердца и за этой бюрократии меня кидали из одного учреждение в другое, пока мне всё не надоело, и я  не плюнул на них.

----------


## Another

Засыпаю уже, но хочется написать. Да пожалуй причина почему я тут пишу это жажда общения которого у меня нету почти.
*Прохожий* Да ты хотя бы что-то пытался делать, молодец даже. Ну хотя бы попробовал. Я же вот вообще нефига не делаю, кроме как "боюсь". С девушками за всю жизнь общался лишь несколько раз и то немного совсем, ну даже общением то не назовешь разовый случай. Я тоже раз думал начать пить хотя бы чтоб была компания, но нефига не понял хорошего в алкоголе и не стал уподобляться им и вообще не пью я. В итоге перестал пытаться общий язык с пьющими людьми и компаниями в реале. Сиже один теперь несколько лет. Так редкие случайные встречи которые можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки в год. Компьютерные игры с появлнием у меня инета не привлекают да и какие игры когда хочется вот порой поговорить с человеком, а не играть сидеть лишь. Порой я думаю какой же я неудачник. даже вот девушку никогда в жизни не обнимал, не говоря про остальное. Нету даже сейчас в реале и псевдо друзей. Так парочка или чуть больше некоторых знакомых пареньков и все (и то с которыми давно не общался или крайне редко общаюсь). Работу я свою не искал, так сложилось просто у меня. А менять я боюсь и не знаю куда податься. К тому же нету вышки у меня, да и получать вышку уже считаю поздно и нет желания тратить кучу денег и времени. Привыкаешь что времени много и уже не хочется его сильно сокращать. Хочется побольше за компом посидеть, хоть кто-то со мной всегда рядом, пусть и не живой. У меня тоже есть не мало подозрений на некоторые болезни, которые могут быть наследственностью от родителей. Вот у моей мамы плохое сердце, давление повышенное, еще и диабет оказался. Так что не факт что этого нету у меня. Пока я знаю что у меня плохой желудок и не здоровый позвоночник, который пока проявлятся не сильными болями обычно. Но это пока.

Кстати да велик дает отвлечься. Еще бы найти с кем покататься. Пока у меня с этим глухо, хотя выезжал уже два раза с одним пареньком, но ничего такого. Не знаю о чем с ним кроме велика говорить, он вроде бы обычный увы. Я бы предпочел какую-нибудь компанию, там достаточно же просто ехать, но мне бы еще обещния хотелось бы... эх... Как все сложно в этом мире.....

----------


## andreyzz

> . Компьютерные игры с появлнием у меня инета не привлекают да и какие игры когда хочется вот порой поговорить с человеком, а не играть сидеть лишь. Порой я думаю какой же я неудачник. даже вот девушку никогда в жизни не обнимал, не говоря про остальное. .


  :EEK!: 
фига се..а что тебе мешало?. что же ты делал все эти годы?  :EEK!: 
делай то что я тебе говорил иначе сгниешь заживо. потом повесишься лет в 40. или ты хочешь повеситься девственником а потом в ад?

----------


## Another

Не понял твоего удвления. Ты думал, что я в игрушки играю? Что делал. Да можно рассказать.

Исторяи началась в далеком 2005 году, в конце зимы. У меня повявился инет. Но главное это было наличие местной городской локальной сети. Там были некоторы ресурсы где люди выкладывали файлы, были форумы, был даже один центральный чат. Наверное самое как раз и интересное место. По началу в том чате я пару месяцев молчал, боялся писать. Там же ведь люди, но постепенно начал. В конце весны пытался даже ходил на проводимые там встречи людей в городе, а так же просто общался там. Да это пожалуй был самый такой насыщенный общением год. Но увы компании мне не подошли. Люди были все пьющие, сильный был проброс возрастов (мне было 19,а им от 13 до 20), не нашлись общии интересы (я тогда увлекался хотя бы компьютером и любил общаться на связанную с ним тему). Наступила зима. Я уже перестал понемногу общаться в реале с теми людьми, было скучно и не интресно. Ноги хотели ходить, а люди тока и делали что собирались на скамейках. Кто-то семечки ел, кто-то напивался пивом, ну в общем ничего такого. На меня там косо смотрели, что я с ними не пил хотя бы. Наступил 2006 год. Именно в этом году я немного играл. Была одна игра и в нее играли по локалке. Были летом даже несколько встреч с участниками той игры, но тоже ничего таого, а потом мне надоело играть (к тому же плохо получалось) и уже к 2007 году я закончил всякие эти местные встречи не понятно с кем. Общался лишь в инете. В 2007 году появлися безлимитный инет и все местные ресурсы и форумы сошли на нет и развалились. Народ попропадал, чат тоже спустя еще год-полтора иссяк (но я уже и не общался там почти). В период до весны 2009 года я молчал. Потом все же чуток осмелился и зарегился на парочке интет форумах, некоторые были по компам чето там. Но как-то общение не пошло особо то. Так же года с 2009 где-то сижу в Jabber и там вот последнии годы немного общался он-лайн с людьми. В прошлом году даже была сходка одной комнаты, пожалуй был один из лучших дней 2010 года это у меня, хотя сам 2010 был годом когда я посетил около 11-12 встреч и повидал в сумме 13 разных людей в реале. Все разумеется разово или максимум двух разово было. Одним словом я просто сижу и смотрю в монитор........ вот и на этом форуме зарегился не так давно.... правда мне его подсказали.... Причем сначала один человек и потом спустя еще один человек, после чего я уже решил надо что-то делать. Может хоть будет где выговориться.

Что мне мешает жить? страхи, не умение общаться с людьми... Ну и дома меня пытаются ограничивать, а я вот такой послушынй не могу ничего с собой поделать. Вот сегодня поехал на велосипеде, с мамой поругались. Мол она мне чтоб через час вернулся, а мне надо было два часа покататься... печально все короче там.

----------


## Прохожий

> делай то что я тебе говорил иначе сгниешь заживо. потом повесишься лет в 40. или ты хочешь повеситься девственником а потом в ад?


 Напоминает фразу из фильма "Достучаться до небес" На небе только и разговоров, что о море... И о закате.. Там говорят о том, как чертовски здорово наблюдать за огромным огненным шаром.. Как он тает в волнах.. И еле видимый свет, словно от свечи, горит где-то в глубине...
А что ты им скажешь? ведь ты никогда не был на море"

----------


## Another

Замечательный фильм я скажу. И музыка там неплохо сочитается с событиями. Смотрел несколько раз и готов снов смотреть. От него немного даже настроение поднимается. Но разница в том, что герои фильма уже были обречены на смерть и им не было терять то ничего. А мне есть что терять и мне не известно сколько жить и то не факт смогу ли я наверняка сделать что-то даже зная что допустим умру на следующий день или как-то так.

И потом на тему повеситься девственником. Это конечно как получится. Вешаться то я пока не планирую, хотя да думаю если до лет 40 ничего не изменится, то и не изменится потом (я это про девушек). А пока остается наслаждаться искусственной вагиной с вибратором внутри, которую удалось приобрести через знакомого (сам бы я не смог, а ему хорошо и подзаработал заодно паренек чуток). Вот тока боюсь порвется она скоро....

----------


## Прохожий

Я тоже люблю этот фильм. Я завидую персонажам. У них была цель. Сделать это до конца жизни, хоть и оставалось не много. А тут перед тобой целая жизнь, а цели нет.

----------


## Another

> Я тоже люблю этот фильм. Я завидую персонажам. У них была цель. Сделать это до конца жизни, хоть и оставалось не много. А тут перед тобой целая жизнь, а цели нет.


 Согласен с тобой. Когда есть цель, есть куда двигаться, знаешь куда идешь. А так жить без цели  по принципу день прошел и ладно скукота и уныние по сути. Но жизнь это невидимая дорога, как найти то что не видишь? Для меня сейчас это кажется чем-то крайне сложным. Пока у меня есть убогие ничтожные цели, даже просто не цели а желания. А вот найти бы зачем жить и как. Ведь столько путей есть, а какой верный не знаешь.

----------


## Прохожий

> Согласен с тобой. Когда есть цель, есть куда двигаться, знаешь куда идешь. А так жить без цели  по принципу день прошел и ладно скукота и уныние по сути. Но жизнь это невидимая дорога, как найти то что не видишь? Для меня сейчас это кажется чем-то крайне сложным. Пока у меня есть убогие ничтожные цели, даже просто не цели а желания. А вот найти бы зачем жить и как. Ведь столько путей есть, а какой верный не знаешь.


 Такая же ситуация. Не знаешь куда идти. Впереди пустота, которая пугает. И все замыкается на том, что становиться жалко себя. До такой степени, что хочется все порвать и уйти из жизни.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Прохожий* если вам этого и правда хватит (всмысле вы перечисляли что хотите предпринять) чтобы продолжить существование...буду сильно вам завидовать.

----------


## Прохожий

> *Прохожий* если вам этого и правда хватит (всмысле вы перечисляли что хотите предпринять) чтобы продолжить существование...буду сильно вам завидовать.


 Сейчас на душе так хреново, и мозг ищет решения, что делать дальше. Вроде нечего терять в этой жизни, но что то держит на этом свете. Если Вы про цель в жизни, то это это может соломинка к которой тянусь. У меня пару дней назад была цель, переехать в другой город к любимому человеку. Кардинально изменить жизнь. И в эти моменты было счастье. А теперь пусто на душе.  И что дальше не известно. Ничего не хочу.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Прохожий* ..."и завтра будет как вчера"? Вы знаете, как-то я вас даже слишком хорошо понимаю...

----------


## Алёнка Артемьева

> Вчера забрел случайно на этой форум. На первую попавшеюся тему. И меня она очень зацепила. Жизнь героя очень похожа на мою. Я с рождения страдаю ожирением, и меня дразнили, били и унижали в школе. Псевдо друзья с которыми можно было провести свободное время, но никак не поговорить о жизни и поделиться проблемами. Живу с мамой. Мне 28 лет и я не знаю что делать дальше. Тупик. И нет выхода. Нет он может и есть. Но его надо искать, а мне просто лень.
>  Почти все советы что были даны я через них прошел. И ни к чему хорошему не привели. 
> После 9 класса пошел учиться в училище и чтоб стать похожим на ровесников стал пить и курить, но они меня не приняли. Я так и осалься там белой вороной.  После этого был колледж и институт, но я их так и не закончил. 
> Чтоб переломить стеснительность общения с девушками. В 15 лет познакомился с девушкой старше меня на 10 лет, эти отношения наверно были самыми продолжительными, аж полгода.  И после этого были общения с девушками, но не продолжительные. 
> Я по природе ленивый и наверно глупый человек. С работой никогда не везло. Хотя много где работал и стаж почти 10 лет, по наивности меня всегда обманывали. 
> Все время была пустота и не понимания мира. Я что то пробовал делать, но все оказывалось в пустую. И эта пустота меня преследует всю мою жизнь. Я вроде делаю попытки общение с людьми в этом миром, но в душе нет покоя. 
> В 26 лет плюнул на все и ушел в виртуальный мир. Появилось куча «друзей», «подруг». Зашел в топы некоторых онлайн игр. Нашел девушку по переписки и общению. И уже подумал вот оно счастье. По своей скромности не смог сделать первый шаг к реальному знакомству с ней. И через год общения она приехала ко мне. Эта была самая моя счастливая неделя. И вот она уехала. И пришла смс что мы не пара. И я с чего начал к тому и пришел. И эта депрессия не из того что меня бросили, нет. А то что я всю жизнь прожил ничтожеством и неудачником. И хочется уже быстрее покинуть этот мир. 
> Дальше пустота. 28 лет, нет нормального образования, нет работы, жизнь с мамой в квартире. 
> Наверно поступлю как герой данной темы. Найду не сложную работу. Куплю велосипед на рыбалку ездить. И буду каждый день думать как быстрее избавить от себя это общество, которое не принимает людей которые хоть чем то не похожи на него. 
> ЗЫ. Насчет здоровья завидовать не надо.))) У меня подозрение на порок сердца и за этой бюрократии меня кидали из одного учреждение в другое, пока мне всё не надоело, и я  не плюнул на них.


 
Здравствуйте! Наверное давать советы я не мастер, да я и сама в них частично нуждаюсь, но ваш рассказ тронул до глубины души. Всё же, хотелось бы вместо советов заметить и кое-какой плюс (если можно так сказать) в этой истории. Он касается девушки из онлайн-игры, которая написала вам "мы не пара". Знаете, наверное лучше это произошло спустя неделю, когда ещё бушует сильная симпатия и лёгкий флирт, чем это случилось бы гораздо позже, когда появились бы общие дети и лет было бы не 28, а 48 ( а ведь люди и в старости разводятся иногда). А там уже страшное слово "привычка", которую очень тяжело побороть или заменить чем-либо. А скитания по любовницам ни к чему не привели бы. Всё равно хотелось бы домашнего уюта и семью. Поэтому- зацикливаться на этом не стоит, хоть я и понимаю вашу обиду.

----------


## Игорёк

Прохожий,
 на мой взгяд твоя ситуация не так уж и ужасна, хотябы как ситуация автора темы. В 15 лет у тебя была женщина, не девочка, а настоящея женщина 25-ти лет, понимаю что она была неахти, и факт что тоже неудачница, но она была! И мне в свое время помогла женщина, но не в 15, а в 26. Если бы не было ее, то страшно подумать чтобы стало со мной сейчас. И твои мозги могли бы загнить без нее, твоя история была бы уже совсем другой.  Я к тому что все могло бы быть намного хуже. Да и та подружка по инету не повод.
 как я говорю - это не проблема, а обычная жизненная ситуация.

----------


## Прохожий

> Здравствуйте! Наверное давать советы я не мастер, да я и сама в них частично нуждаюсь, но ваш рассказ тронул до глубины души. Всё же, хотелось бы вместо советов заметить и кое-какой плюс (если можно так сказать) в этой истории. Он касается девушки из онлайн-игры, которая написала вам "мы не пара". Знаете, наверное лучше это произошло спустя неделю, когда ещё бушует сильная симпатия и лёгкий флирт, чем это случилось бы гораздо позже, когда появились бы общие дети и лет было бы не 28, а 48 ( а ведь люди и в старости разводятся иногда). А там уже страшное слово "привычка", которую очень тяжело побороть или заменить чем-либо. А скитания по любовницам ни к чему не привели бы. Всё равно хотелось бы домашнего уюта и семью. Поэтому- зацикливаться на этом не стоит, хоть я и понимаю вашу обиду.


   А вы верите что доживете до 48 лет? Я по жизни фаталист и привык жить сегодняшним днем. Было много моментов в жизни когда смерть смотрела мне в глаза и было не страшно. В 28 лет я уже с сединой. Тут была мечта, цель, хоть что то. А теперь ее нет. Хотелось просто вырваться в другой город, поменять обстановку. Хотя было очень много страхов, а вдруг не получиться, не устроюсь на работу, не будет денег и уеду обратно.Был смысл жить, прекрасно понимая что все может закончиться. Тут главное была не девушка, а попробовать сбежать от себя. 
   С девушками я не могу знакомиться на улице, мне страшно, по интернету теперь тоже. Преследует чувство обреченности. Жить один я не хочу. Раньше я очень любил ночь, когда никого нет и тебе хорошо, темнота тебя спрятала. А теперь я ее боюсь. Депрессия начинаться и чувство одиночества просто поглощает. Такое было до моего перехода в виртуальный мир. И оно сново вернулось. Столько дурацких мыслей в голову лезет. 
  Столько было попыток изменить свою жизнь и все ровно оказываюсь там с того с чего начал. Автор темы молодец в том что он мечтает, а я набил только шишки озлобился на людей и у меня такой же итог как и у него.
  В данный момент я как зомби. Я почти ничего не ем, уже третьи сутки не сплю. Только хожу за сигаретами на улицу. Благо мама в деревне. Заливать все это алкоголем не вижу смысла. На время притупиться боль, а не следующий день будет хуже. 
ЗЫ. У каждого свои тараканы в голове, уж извиняйте, что плачусь в чужой теме!!!

----------


## Прохожий

> Прохожий,
>  на мой взгяд твоя ситуация не так уж и ужасна, хотябы как ситуация автора темы. В 15 лет у тебя была женщина, не девочка, а настоящея женщина 25-ти лет, понимаю что она была неахти, и факт что тоже неудачница, но она была! И мне в свое время помогла женщина, но не в 15, а в 26. Если бы не было ее, то страшно подумать чтобы стало со мной сейчас. И твои мозги могли бы загнить без нее, твоя история была бы уже совсем другой.  Я к тому что все могло бы быть намного хуже. Да и та подружка по инету не повод.
> .


 Не такая она была уж и неахти. В тот момент она была в разводе и подвернулся я. Сейчас я ее вижу счастливую с детьми. 
Я не вижу допустим такой большой проблемы если нет секса, главное в общение с девушкой не он. 



> как я говорю - это не проблема, а обычная жизненная ситуация.


 Если жизнь  состоит из сплошных таких ситуаций, то это проблема.

----------


## Игорёк

> С девушками я не могу знакомиться на улице, мне страшно, по интернету теперь тоже. Преследует чувство обреченности. Жить один я не хочу.
> В данный момент я как зомби. Я почти ничего не ем, уже третьи сутки не сплю. Только хожу за сигаретами на улицу.


 тут много таких)

----------


## Игорёк

> Я не вижу допустим такой большой проблемы если нет секса, главное в общение с девушкой не он.


 А я разве говорит что это главное ?! где ?!! секс это часть системы общения. Сам по себе он не играет большой роли, но и без него ничего не возможно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не такая она была уж и неахти. В тот момент она была в разводе и подвернулся я.


 Врятли 25-ти летняя женщина будет связываться с 15 летним, если у нее все впорядке. Но тебе, дружище, нереально повезло. О таком опыте можно только мечтать. И пр этом ты говоришь что ты все плохо ) извини конечно) 
У меня не было никого до 26ти лет. А та что была, ну как сказать, вообщем далеко не каждый стал бы общаться с такой. Но при всем этом я не считаю себя конченым и надеюсь на то что еще что-то возможно. Это был офигенный пинок под зад. Но поздно, характер испорчен, Ты же изначально вырос в том понимании что это возможно. Попробуй через инет знакомства, через нехочу. Я пробую например. Хотя чем больеш пробую тем больше разочаровываюсь, но пробую всеравно. А что еще остается ? Буду пробовать и в реале, но сейчас получается так что его нет, и некогда. 
Сдуй пыль со своего мамона, и вперед!))

----------


## Прохожий

> А я разве говорит что это главное ?! где ?!! секс это часть системы общения. Сам по себе он не играет большой роли, но и без него ничего не возможно.


 Здесь поспорить нельзя, хотя без него не возможно только род продолжить. Да и то, теперь могут в этом плане и без мужнины обойтись)

----------


## Прохожий

> Попробуй через инет знакомства, через нехочу. Я пробую например. Хотя чем больеш пробую тем больше разочаровываюсь, но пробую всеравно. А что еще остается ? Буду пробовать и в реале, но сейчас получается так что его нет, и некогда. 
> Сдуй пыль со своего мамона, и вперед!))


  А если смысл в этом? Наступать на одни и те же грабли?  За прошедшие два года я не знакомился с девушками, как то так получалось, слово за слово и шло общение. Получается что со мной можно общаться виртуально, проводя бывало по часов 8 в день в скайпе общаясь голосом или переписываясь, в течении года. А как только увидев меня понимать что это не пара. И до этого в реальном мире было почти так же. Кто мне нравился в плане знакомства, со мной не хотел общаться. И то это были редкие попытки на работе или на учебе.

----------


## Игорёк

> Здесь поспорить нельзя, хотя без него не возможно только род продолжить. Да и то, теперь могут в этом плане и без мужнины обойтись)


 А это смотря что считать сексом. Род невозможно продолжить без полового акта. Секс это не "пися в писю". Он может быть и в разговоре, и во взгяде. Я убог головой чтоб это обьяснить коротко и ясно. 

 Проблема еще и в апатии к нему. Извиняюсь за подробности, но я даже подрочить не могу. Хотя у мня есть представление того как это может быть (секс имею ввиду), но вот на нервной почве нет осооо желания. А без этого желания человек обречен. И вернуть его можно только практикой, терапией. Получается замкнцтый круг. Вот и мечемся как дурная собака, которая не может поймать свой хвост. 

 Хочешь похудеть ? я тебе скажу как - поживо моим образом жизни!) я гарантирую 100% что похудеешь ) просто высохнешь до неприличия) Ну а поскольку проблем в общении с женщинами у тебя серьезных нет, благодаря опыту в юности, то если не дурак, схватишь эту саломинку и выплывешь куда надо)

----------


## Игорёк

> А если смысл в этом? Наступать на одни и те же грабли?  За прошедшие два года я не знакомился с девушками, как то так получалось, слово за слово и шло общение. Получается что со мной можно общаться виртуально, проводя бывало по часов 8 в день в скайпе общаясь голосом или переписываясь, в течении года. А как только увидев меня понимать что это не пара. И до этого в реальном мире было почти так же. Кто мне нравился в плане знакомства, со мной не хотел общаться. И то это были редкие попытки на работе или на учебе.


 Та к уменя также) мне многие девченки писали, с этого форума. Ты мне нравишься, твои проблемы ерунда. Но я уверен что если бы мы встретились в реале, то для 95% из них это была бы первая и последняя встреча. Инет тем и коварен что создает иллюзию. Если человек нравится по письму, то остальное додумывается также позитивно, хотя в реале все совсем не так. 
И когда я говорю что я урод, все твердят что ты просто придурок. Но почему тогда я один ? я тоже могу общаться, у меня было много знакомых, бывал во многих компаниях, много раз пытался "замутить", но что из этого вышно - ничего. Вывод - я действительно урод. И девушки совершенно в этом не виноваты..
Я помню говорил своему брату года полтора назад, что  уменя нет никаких проблем, крое проблем с женщинами. Как же я ошибался тогда! На самом деле у меня проблемы с самим собой. С женщинами у меня никаких проблем нет, да их просто и не может быть...

----------


## Прохожий

> Хочешь похудеть ? я тебе скажу как - поживо моим образом жизни!) я гарантирую 100% что похудеешь ) просто высохнешь до неприличия) Ну а поскольку проблем в общении с женщинами у тебя серьезных нет, благодаря опыту в юности, то если не дурак, схватишь эту саломинку и выплывешь куда надо)


 Похудеть это конечно мечта, может от сюда и идут фобии. Я себе никогда не нравился по фигуре. От сюда наверно и стеснение. Я наверно сам не смог с такой девушкой по фигуре жить. Если б проблема была только в этом. Нет образования нормального, без него не устроюсь на хорошую работу, не смогу нормально содержать девушку. Я ушел с 4 курса юридического университета, были проблемы с оплатой. И очень жалею что проработал 5 лет риэлтором, очень изменилось отношение к людям. Ужасно изменился характер. В 28 лет у меня нет даже трудовой книжки. Нет военного билета, очень боюсь иди в военкомат.  И когда смотришь на своих сверстников: у которых есть уже дети, живущих в своих квартирах и работают в престижных заведениях. То понимаешь, какое ты ничтожество не добившейся ничего в этом мире.

----------


## Игорёк

Н узнаешь, с такой позицие далеко не уйдешь. У меня куча знакомых живущих в родительских квартирах, и ничего, живут счастливо. и дети есть и всё такое. 
Если ты переживаешь по этому поводу, можно предположить что твои проблемы не так их и велики. Мне вот совершенно пофиг на то что у меня нет денег и жилья, потому что вопросы здоровья и общения куда важнее. 
У меня противоположенная проблема с внешностью - худоба. Поэтому я точно знаю как похудеть, другое дело что такой образ жизни многим покажется мерзким. Я фактически живу в гараже, почти ничего не ем. Много двигаюсь и мало сплю. + думаю что еще и на нервной почве. лысею лет с 25-ти 6-ти. 
 По поводу внешности ты правильно написал, про то что ты бы и сам не захотел что-то иметь с аналогичной себе девушкой. Хотя я также уверен в том что если бы девушка согласилась быть со мной авансом, то через год-два меня было бы не узнать. Есть много планов по самореализации, часть из которых я бы точно воплотил, если бы видел переспективы семейных отношений с ней. 
 Моя цель - девушка с похожими проблемами и с похожим желанием исправить их. Стать красивой и свобоной от своих асоциальных и интимных проблем. Нормальные люди не станут общаться снами, и паравильно сделают. смысл в стремлении. 
 Если ты толстый и не можешь похудеть один, ищи полную подругу, которая также не может похудеть в одиночестве. Человек должен являться стимулом, своим наличием. Мир несколько циничнее того как нам хотелось бы. Нодо это понимать. И если пытаться ему противоречить, то одиночесвто будет гарантировано.
 Такие как мы никому не нужны, разве что таким же и только в том случае если у обоих есть желание и возможность исправиться, иначе у отношений нет актуальности, а если не отношений, не будет и жизни...

----------


## Игорёк

а по поводу профессии сокрушаться надо уже потом. Ну какой в ней  смысл если ты один ? что тебя может обрадовать ? Загородная вилла ? ну и что ? будешь бегать по ней, размахивая своим мамоном и кричать йо-ху от счастья ?))
Опыт реэлтора у тебя есть, вот и будешь развиваться как решишь свои проблемы. Меня тешит мысль что я человек талантливый, быстро могу научиться почти всему что мне интересно. Есть шанс наверстать. А работать сейчас я не могу из-за нервов. Если что-то неполучается я начинаю нервничать, трясуться руки, начинаю торопиться и в итоге все получается еще хуже. Ну а каком развитии тут может идти речь ? Успокаиваюсь алкоголем, а результат после этого опятьже ужасный. Какая тут к черту профессия может быть ?!))

----------


## Прохожий

Не надо меня уж так представлять толстым))) Не так все критично...При росте 182 я вешу около 120-130 кг. Весь лишней вес как ты сказал в мамоне. И тоже стал лысеть, что еще прибавило плюс к моим комплексам. И есть идеалы той  девушки которую хочу видеть рядом с собой.  Такую как я по внешности,  я точно не хочу  видеть рядом с собой. Я не люблю общаться с людьми которые мне не интересны (как внешне, так и духовно), когда работал пытался перебороть это, но не получилось.
 В детстве мы жили бедно и у нас был черно-белый телевизор который постоянно ломался. Так-как друзей у меня по сути не было, я проводил все свободное время в библиотеке. И читал не фантастику, а книги по психологии, религии, парапсихологии и так далее.  И не много знал как побороть свои страхи, но они только с годами, увы,  стали только больше чем были.

----------


## Прохожий

> а по поводу профессии сокрушаться надо уже потом. Ну какой в ней  смысл если ты один ? что тебя может обрадовать ? Загородная вилла ? ну и что ? будешь бегать по ней, размахивая своим мамоном и кричать йо-ху от счастья ?))
> Опыт реэлтора у тебя есть, вот и будешь развиваться как решишь свои проблемы. Меня тешит мысль что я человек талантливый, быстро могу научиться почти всему что мне интересно. Есть шанс наверстать. А работать сейчас я не могу из-за нервов. Если что-то неполучается я начинаю нервничать, трясуться руки, начинаю торопиться и в итоге все получается еще хуже. Ну а каком развитии тут может идти речь ? Успокаиваюсь алкоголем, а результат после этого опятьже ужасный. Какая тут к черту профессия может быть ?!))


 Все мы талантливы. Раньше ночью я писал стихи и рисовал. На днях взял лист попробовал что то нарисовать, и увы,вышел аля ранний Пикассо. Не понятно где верх и где низ. 
Вилла мне точно не нужна. Не вижу в деньгах большого смысла, кроме как удовлетворения естественных потребностей, но без них никуда. Даже девушку на свидание не пригласишь. 
 Вообще мечта у меня найти любимого человека и уехать на берег индийского океана, жить там в дали от всего мира и наслаждаться свободой.

----------


## Игорёк

а для того чтобы пригласить на свидание сколько ты думаешь надо денег ? Я знаю кучу примеров когда мои знакомые приглашали не имея почти ничего, и все было успешно) Ты хочешь "купить"? - это плохой вариант. 
 По прводу весе согласен - не критично. Тут имеет большое значение как ты выглядишь в целом. У меня сосед по гаражу весит 140, но при этом он офигенный мужик, и подумать что он будет ныть где-то или комплексовать просто абсурдно. У него новая "Камри" (2011) года. денег куча, работает в государственных органах. Но он МУЖИК по виду. Не дохлый заплывший жиром неудачник. Хтя мамон такой что нагнуться не может. 
Я вешу 58, при таком же росте как и ты. Но при этом я самый настоящий дохляк. Есть и люди такие же неприлично худые, но жилистые бодрые, можно по разному обозвать, они социальны, с хорошей реакцией, и с адекватной внешностью. Я же просто мешок с костями, которому если дать по роже - упадет и не встанет. Так что дело тут не только в массе тела. 
 Фактор сексуальности также очень важен. При сексе человек кайфует не от партнера по больше й части, а от самого себя. Тебе приятно будет щупать телку, которая будет на тебя смотреть как на мразь ? думаю что нет ) А когда ты нормальный полноценный мужик, то и трахать будет в удовольствие. Это самооценка. которая важна в любом деле. Особенно в делах интимного плана. 
С этой точки зрения мне хана, и жить с таким осознанием просто кошмарно. По сути беспоое существо, с изращенным непривлекательным внешним видом, вызывающим отвращение, во всех смыслах. Я не хочу умирать. я не хочу жить тем уродом, которым являюсь, но исправить это один я не могу. И что тогда делать ?

----------


## Прохожий

> С этой точки зрения мне хана, и жить с таким осознанием просто кошмарно. По сути беспоое существо, с изращенным непривлекательным внешним видом, вызывающим отвращение, во всех смыслах. Я не хочу умирать. я не хочу жить тем уродом, которым являюсь, но исправить это один я не могу. И что тогда делать ?


 Истории у всех разные, но вопрос один. Что делать? Вот я в данный момент ничего не хочу. И занимаюсь медленным самоубийством, много курю.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

Что-то делать, что делать... 
Для себя я уже точно решил оставаться в этом мире нельзя.
Заливаю в себя алкоголь, читаю форум, и думаю о хорошем способе суицида.

А вообще я вам так скажу, сейчас при капитализме только деньги важны.
С деньгами можно и девушку завоевать так скажем, и здоровье поправить...

----------


## Lawliet

> Вчера забрел случайно на этой форум. На первую попавшеюся тему. И меня она очень зацепила. Жизнь героя очень похожа на мою. Я с рождения страдаю ожирением, и меня дразнили, били и унижали в школе. Псевдо друзья с которыми можно было провести свободное время, но никак не поговорить о жизни и поделиться проблемами. Живу с мамой. Мне 28 лет и я не знаю что делать дальше. Тупик. И нет выхода. Нет он может и есть. Но его надо искать, а мне просто лень.
>  Почти все советы что были даны я через них прошел. И ни к чему хорошему не привели. 
> После 9 класса пошел учиться в училище и чтоб стать похожим на ровесников стал пить и курить, но они меня не приняли. Я так и осалься там белой вороной.  После этого был колледж и институт, но я их так и не закончил. 
> Чтоб переломить стеснительность общения с девушками. В 15 лет познакомился с девушкой старше меня на 10 лет, эти отношения наверно были самыми продолжительными, аж полгода.  И после этого были общения с девушками, но не продолжительные. 
> Я по природе ленивый и наверно глупый человек. С работой никогда не везло. Хотя много где работал и стаж почти 10 лет, по наивности меня всегда обманывали. 
> Все время была пустота и не понимания мира. Я что то пробовал делать, но все оказывалось в пустую. И эта пустота меня преследует всю мою жизнь. Я вроде делаю попытки общение с людьми в этом миром, но в душе нет покоя. 
> В 26 лет плюнул на все и ушел в виртуальный мир. Появилось куча «друзей», «подруг». Зашел в топы некоторых онлайн игр. Нашел девушку по переписки и общению. И уже подумал вот оно счастье. По своей скромности не смог сделать первый шаг к реальному знакомству с ней. И через год общения она приехала ко мне. Эта была самая моя счастливая неделя. И вот она уехала. И пришла смс что мы не пара. И я с чего начал к тому и пришел. И эта депрессия не из того что меня бросили, нет. А то что я всю жизнь прожил ничтожеством и неудачником. И хочется уже быстрее покинуть этот мир. 
> Дальше пустота. 28 лет, нет нормального образования, нет работы, жизнь с мамой в квартире. 
> Наверно поступлю как герой данной темы. Найду не сложную работу. Куплю велосипед на рыбалку ездить. И буду каждый день думать как быстрее избавить от себя это общество, которое не принимает людей которые хоть чем то не похожи на него. 
> ЗЫ. Насчет здоровья завидовать не надо.))) У меня подозрение на порок сердца и за этой бюрократии меня кидали из одного учреждение в другое, пока мне всё не надоело, и я  не плюнул на них.


 Уважаемый автор, а можно поинтересоваться, почему у вас не получилось закончить колледж и институт? 
Пить и курить, чтобы стать "своим"...что же, это малодейственный вариант приобщения к определённой группе людей, в общении с которыми вы заинтересованы. Этакие взаимные "общие" интересы никогда не смогут раскрыть вас прежде всего, как личность. Если уж на то пошло, то выпивать и курить в компании, в которой вы невполне уверенно себя чувствуете...от этого может быть плохо. Тот же самый алкоголь в состоянии эмоционального напряжения может так дать в голову, что отходить придётся очень долго. Не приняли? Ну, и скатертью дорога им - пусть будут счастливы. Вы - это вы. И то, что вас не приняла компания пьющих и курящих подростков - не страшно. Для вас же лучше. Не известно, как бы сложилась ваша дальнейшая судьба, если бы они вас приняли - с ними ловить было и нечего.
А то, что живёте с мамой - что в этом кошмарного? Знаете, многие древнегреческие философы жили со своими родителями всю жизнь, что из этого? Собственно, вопрос не в древнегреческих философах. Вопрос в том - комфортно ли вам, именно вам жить со своей мамой? Потому что, если вас всё устраивает, если вам удобно, то и проблемы нет.
А сейчас вы работаете? Или находитесь на иждивении у мамы? Чтобы купить велосипед, нужно работать, да и интернет оплачивать, а ещё коммуналку и пропитание тоже в стороне не остаётся - вы же не сможете жить без еды? На всё нужны деньги. Значит, нельзя уж настолько забивать на всё. В конце концов, вы взрослый человек и должны понимать, что сидеть дома и не работать  - это, как минимум безответственно по отношению к вашей маме, я уже не говорю о безответственности к самому себе. Никто и ничего вам не должен - точно так же, как и вы никому и ничем не обязаны. А, значит, должны нести ответ за каждое своё действие.
С одной девушкой из сети не получилось? Так там их миллионы, если для вас это так важно. Кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт. И если уж о девушках, то это ещё одна из причин, по которой вам нужно будет найти заработок. Вы не задумывались - если вдруг всё сложиться с какой-то девушкой? Это тоже ответственность. Не будет же она вас прокармливать - вы должны будете зарабатывать вместе, чтобы обустроить наиболее комфортно совместное проживание. А если вы об этом не задумывались, то, значит, и девушка вам не особенно нужна...
И зачем избавлять общество от себя? Это что за мысли? Хотите принести себя кому-то в жертву? Тем, кто отличается, по жизни приходится нести свой крест, как и многим другим. Плохо это? Хорошо это? Вам решать. Если вам всё равно, то и судьба ваша будет исключительно бессмысленной. Смысл появляется тогда, когда пытаешься найти его и двигаешься вперёд.
Я не пытаюсь вас призывать к революционным действиям. просто взгляните на ситуацию под немного другим углом и не сдавайтесь. Желаю вам удачи!

----------


## Failure

> ... Нет образования нормального, без него не устроюсь на хорошую работу, не смогу нормально содержать девушку...


 Резанула фраза "содержать девушку". А зачем нужно ее содержать? Почему нужна именно такая девушка, которую необходимо содержать?

Я понимаю, нет смысла создавать семью, если не зарабатываешь достаточно, чтобы вдвоем с женой содержать хозяйство и обеспечивать детей. Хотя и при таких условиях многие люди сначала женятся, а потом начинают изыскивать способы заработать на все семейные нужды. 

Мне вот вспомнилась история двоих абсолютно нищих людей, у которых не было вообще ничего. Парень и девушка с детства были беспризорниками, жили на улице, побирались, воровали и пр. - в общем, вели обычную жизнь бомжей. 

Встретились, влюбились, создали подобие семьи... Они даже умудрились на улице родить двоих детей! После чего перебрались куда-то в глухую деревню, заняли заброшенный дом и начали там, как могли, обустраивать нормальный быт. Дети выжили, родился еще и третий ребенок. 

Единственно, им не хватает средств к существованию. Работы нет, денег нет, на одном натуральном хозяйстве и взаимоуслугах с соседями долго не протянешь. Мужчина уже совершает паломничество в город, где можно просить милостыню, пока женщина управляется с домом и детьми. Они с грустью говорят, что придется, видимо, снова бомжевать в городе, там жизнь сытнее. 

Но это так, к слову... Вспомнилось... 

Так вот, про содержание девушки - это оговорка (на самом деле имелось в виду содержание семьи) или тут подразумевался прямой смысл? Девушек приходится содержать, иначе они не захотят иметь с парнями дела? Это вообще правильно: мужчина содержит женщину? Или конкретно человеку, который недоволен своей внешностью, доступно только материально заинтересовать девушку?

----------


## Прохожий

> почему у вас не получилось закончить колледж и институт?


 Когда учился в училище на 2 курсе поступил заочно в колледж, но после окончания училища мне пришлось скрываться от военкомата и колледж пришлось бросить. Где-то в 23 года я уже стал уверен на 90% что меня не заберут в армию, но общество изменилось и со средним образованием трудно было устроиться на работу.  И как раз в это время стал работать риэлтором и поступил в престижный университет на вечернее отделение. И получилось не предвиденное, фирма стала рушатся на глазах.  Я перешел в другую фирму, зарплата стала не стабильная и я не смог оплачивать его. Пришлось приостановить учебу.  



> А то, что живёте с мамой - что в этом кошмарного? Знаете, многие древнегреческие философы жили со своими родителями всю жизнь, что из этого? Собственно, вопрос не в древнегреческих философах. Вопрос в том - комфортно ли вам, именно вам жить со своей мамой? Потому что, если вас всё устраивает, если вам удобно, то и проблемы нет.


 Плюсы в том, что всегда есть дома покушать, и всегда постиран и поглажен. Минусы, что тотальный контроль, если задерживаешься постоянные звонки....ты где? когда будешь дома?



> А сейчас вы работаете? Или находитесь на иждивении у мамы?


 Уже как два года. Но я в свое время не плохо зарабатывал и все деньги отдавал ( так приучили меня) На ту работу куда хочу-не возьмут, куда возьмут-не хочу.



> С одной девушкой из сети не получилось? Так там их миллионы, если для вас это так важно. Кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт.


 Дело не в данной девушки, а в самом отношении. Реально опустились  руки. Может почувствовали, что до пенсии точно будут в мозолях. 



> И зачем избавлять общество от себя? Это что за мысли? Хотите принести себя кому-то в жертву? Тем, кто отличается, по жизни приходится нести свой крест, как и многим другим. Плохо это? Хорошо это? Вам решать. Если вам всё равно, то и судьба ваша будет исключительно бессмысленной. Смысл появляется тогда, когда пытаешься найти его и двигаешься вперёд.


 Куда идти? Нет цели. Я писал что в душе пустота. И если это было в первый раз, то да, можно пережить. Такое происходит всю мою жизнь. За все что я не возьмусь горит синим пламенем. Нет друзей, нет девушки. Нет ничего, от чего можно оттолкнуться. Идти в пустоту не хочется. Или жить как зомби, или искать выход, или......

----------


## Прохожий

> Резанула фраза "содержать девушку". А зачем нужно ее содержать? Почему нужна именно такая девушка, которую необходимо содержать?


  Я наверно не так выразился. Будет правильнее сказать "обеспечивать семью".  Я хочу для семьи достойной жизни, а не ту которую я прожил. Были моменты когда приходилось голодать. Так наверно жило полстраны, когда ударил кризис. Зачем жене заботиться о деньгах когда она ждет ребенка? Когда ребенок родиться? Я не уверен, что смогу обеспечить. Я хоть и буду пытаться. И хотел попытаться. 
В данный момент я как в болоте, не могу сдвинуться с места и меня оно засасывает. На да рука поддержи. И эта руку мне дали, чуть подтянули к берегу и бросили.  И сейчас стою там же где и был 28 лет назад и не знаю что делать.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Ну да мне только танцами заниматься.... с моей фигурой, хотя даже не в этом дело (там не все ужасно). Как же все легко то прям. Вот нафига мне танцы? Допустим я бы на них пошел. Ну конечно пойти то я не пойду, я же общаться с людьми не умею толком. Да и боюсь больших массовых скоплений людей, мне там не по себе,а если еще общаться с ними... Я про обычных людей. Но где мне потом использовать навыки? Дома чтоль танцевать когда повеситься захочу, да бы поднять настрой? Лучше уж зарядкой какой-нибудь заняться... Ну и еще главное я просто не решусь куда-то пойти. А денег на самом деле не много. У меня тут цены ого-го какие. За одно жилье 1/3 моей зарплаты надо платить (да пока я не один плачу, но это пока). Если бы были бесплатные танцы.... но бесплатного у нас в стране уже ничего нет! Все за деньги и все за деньги. Этот вариант пока никак не катит... Я не оправдываюсь, а говорю исходя из того, что я могу сечас. Ну и конечно про нечего терять опять это не правда. Я уже писал там выше, что терять то есть чего.


 Ну а я у если что-то затеряетса в карманах наверное всё-таки пойду на танцы,терять кроме страхов всё-равно нечего...

----------


## Another

Кому танцы, а кому-то что-то еще. Я быть может серьезнее займусь велосипедом. Это что-то реальное у меня в жизни хотя бы. Вот куплю велокомплект и смогу выезжать куда-нибудь подальше не боясь что шины пробью. Да и если кто прибьет меня там не столь будет жаль, чем думать самому о смерте как выходе и избавлении всех проблем и невзгод и всего всего что было и могло быть.

Я конечно рад что вы тут так активно общаетесь и вижу что у некоторых ситуация в жизни еще хуже (хотя бы по возрасту). но вот народ. А надежда у вас есть у кого-нибудь на светлое будущее??? Хотя бы в потаеных мечтах вы мечатаете как бы жили иначе?

Хотел тут еще добавить про плату за девушку. Да общество поставило так, что парень должен как бы ее одаривать всякой фигней, водить в дорогие места, а если он не делает этого. то сами знаете кто он. Но это навязало нам общество, а вдруг есть где-то девушки которые видят все это иначе? Я бы лично не стал встречаться с девушкой на которую надо тратить кучу денег и оплачивать за нее все что она будет делать/покупать.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Хотел тут еще добавить про плату за девушку. Да общество поставило так, что парень должен как бы ее одаривать всякой фигней, водить в дорогие места, а если он не делает этого. то сами знаете кто он. Но это навязало нам общество, а вдруг есть где-то девушки которые видят все это иначе? Я бы лично не стал встречаться с девушкой на которую надо тратить кучу денег и оплачивать за нее все что она будет делать/покупать.


 А я в этом ничего плохого не вижу,этоже как дары внимания к ней и возможно ей тво подарки не так важны как твоё внимание...
Уверен все девушки видят как ты сказал "всё это иначе"..но для этого надо быть достаточно романтичным 
Я бы посоветовал изменить свое мнение насчёт этого...думаю многие девушки не любят скупердяев(и я в том числе)...

----------


## Свобода 22

> Кому танцы, а кому-то что-то еще. Я быть может серьезнее займусь велосипедом..


 Ну если ты будешь ездить вместе с девушкой это совсем другое дело,,.я же про танцы не про как занятие говорил...а как про занятие и повседневный контакт с девушками...мало ли...может поможет тебе в социофобии)

----------


## Прохожий

> Я конечно рад что вы тут так активно общаетесь и вижу что у некоторых ситуация в жизни еще хуже (хотя бы по возрасту). но вот народ. А надежда у вас есть у кого-нибудь на светлое будущее??? Хотя бы в потаеных мечтах вы мечатаете как бы жили иначе?


  Если не было-бы надежды на светлое будущие. Я бы наверно здесь  и не общался.
И жизнь еще хуже, мне через два месяца 29 ))))

----------


## Another

> Ну если ты будешь ездить вместе с девушкой это совсем другое дело,,.я же про танцы не про как занятие говорил...а как про занятие и повседневный контакт с девушками...мало ли...может поможет тебе в социофобии)


 Увы пока ездить не приходится так. Пока девушек я только объезжаю или иногда вижу как тоже проезжают на велах и не более того. Да у меня думаю что нинаесть социофибия, но в последнее время порой безразличие. Вот едешь мимо идущих людей и ничего. Будто бы их даже нету, а ты один едешь по пустой улице.




> Если не было-бы надежды на светлое будущие. Я бы наверно здесь  и не общался.
> И жизнь еще хуже, мне через два месяца 29 ))))


 Если есть надежда хоть какая-то, то значит ты еще не на грани жизни и смерти, хотя близок очень к ней. Ну мне вот через почти месяц будет 26... А ведь когда-то я думал, что жизнь еще где-то далеко впереди, что еще все хорошо будет, что будет "как у всех", но в итоге нету ничего. Лишь небольшие воспоминания о кратких не плохих моментах в прожитой жизни и все.




> А я в этом ничего плохого не вижу,этоже как дары внимания к ней и возможно ей они не так важны как твоё внимание...
> Уверен все девушки видят как ты сказал "всё это иначе"..но для этого надо быть достаточно романтичным 
> Я бы посоветовал изменить свое мнение насчёт этого...думаю многие девушки не любят скупердяев(и я в том числе)...


 Ну опять же смотря какая девушка. Если бы допустим она была б голодной. то заместо ресторана купил бы хлеба и предложил бы ей. заодно и сам покушал.
Помню был у меня период в детстве, мне лет 12-13 было, мама по много работала и дома бывала мало. Я был один практически весь день. Вот помню с одним мальчиком со двора порой сходим соберем бутылок. сдадим, а на деньги купим хлеба и объедаемся... Иногда шоколадки даже покупали и ели....Возвращаясь к теме про плату за девушек. то я считаю что платить за нее на первых встречах вообще смысла нету. Ну во-первых так допустим заплатишь за нее,  а она потом заявит что не нужно больше видится и ты потеряешь кроме затраченного на нее времени еще и потраченные деньги. Причем я хочу сказать, что не сколько будет жаль денег, а жаль того, что в пустую вложил их.

----------


## Свобода 22

> а она потом заявит что не нужно больше видится и ты потеряешь кроме затраченного на нее времени еще и потраченные деньги. Причем я хочу сказать, что не сколько будет жаль денег, а жаль того, что в пустую вложил их.


 Ты просто не думай про это...гарантированных отношений нигде нет...есть канешно...но это уже будут псевдоотношения....к пустой трате денег надо по проще относитса...воспринимай это как плату за шанс...или как нибудь по другому...но только не так как щас :Smile:

----------


## Another

Знаешь.. у меня нету лишних как-то денег, мне то за них и переживать не надо. Зарплаты лишь хватает на проживание, хотя можно иногда и отложить чучуть, как это сделал я для покупке велосипеда в этом году. Я почему-то считаю, что общение должно быть бесплатным, а если оно подразумевает затраты. то каждый должен сам за себя заплатить.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Я почему-то считаю, что общение должно быть бесплатным


 Общение да,а приятное времяпровождение в целом не всегда



> , а если оно 
> подразумевает затраты. то каждый должен сам за себя заплатить.


 Но не с девушками,лично моё имхо :Smile:

----------


## Свобода 22

В общем дело ясно,проблема не только в характере,но и в отсутствии лишних денег...наверное все деньги отдаёшь маме...а потом когда надо какую потребность типа велика выпрашиваешь свои же деньги...надеюсь ошибаюсь...

----------


## Прохожий

Я никогда не был жадным человеком, тем более на деньги. Мне приятно платить за девушку, не скрою что этим часто пользовались, но это сразу видно. Ведь главное это общение. Не надо задумываться, что это первый и последний раз, так чаще и бывает, но это шанс которым надо пользоваться.

----------


## andreyzz

я вот тоже в свое время на девушек куй положил.
ее же надо постоянно развлекать, слышать унижения, тратить деньги, понравится родителям и подругам.
отношения нужны если я получаю удовольствие. так что нет баб, нет проблем.

специально искать особь противоположного пола нафиг вперлось. я хочу заниматься своим делом. а бабы сами прийдут. а нет- значит не мое. справедливо?нет. логично?да.
значит у меня плохой ген, которые не нужен природе и он  отсеивается.

----------


## Прохожий

> В общем дело ясно,проблема не только в характере,но и в отсутствии лишних денег...наверное все деньги отдаёшь маме...а потом когда надо какую потребность типа велика выпрашиваешь свои же деньги...надеюсь ошибаюсь...


 У меня так было поначалу. Затем оставлял себе на карманные расходы. За-то теперь когда не работаю всегда это можно вспомнить.

----------


## Lawliet

> Плюсы в том, что всегда есть дома покушать, и всегда постиран и поглажен. Минусы, что тотальный контроль, если задерживаешься постоянные звонки....ты где? когда будешь дома?


 Ну, конечно, - куда же без тотального контроля? Чем дольше находишься с родителями под одной крышей - тем больше тотального контроля. Всё из-за того, что ранее отношения отцы и дети не были разорваны вашим отдельным проживанием. Всё меняется, когда ребёнок уходит из отчего дома и решает однажды стать самостоятельным. Родители постепенно привыкают к осознанию того, что их чадо повзрослело. Наступают совсем другие взаимоотношения. А здесь связь не была разорвана и ваша мама не столкнулась с опытом осознания того, что вы стали взрослым и самостоятельным. Вы до сих пор с ней - значит, и заботиться о вас она продолжает с ещё большим усердием. Она тоже не молодеет с годами и ещё сильней цепляется за родного человека.




> Уже как два года. Но я в свое время не плохо зарабатывал и все деньги отдавал ( так приучили меня) На ту работу куда хочу-не возьмут, куда возьмут-не хочу.


 Да, дилема)) А как же разговор о том, что всё равно?)) Дают - бери, бьют - беги, по моему, так...короче говоря, если есть хоть какая-то возможность, её стоит воспользоваться. Решать, конечно вам, однако, когда есть занятость, то и смысл какой-то появляется))




> Дело не в данной девушки, а в самом отношении. Реально опустились  руки. Может почувствовали, что до пенсии точно будут в мозолях.


 Бедные руки...ещё и до пенсии?..




> Куда идти? Нет цели. Я писал что в душе пустота. И если это было в первый раз, то да, можно пережить. Такое происходит всю мою жизнь. За все что я не возьмусь горит синим пламенем. Нет друзей, нет девушки. Нет ничего, от чего можно оттолкнуться. Идти в пустоту не хочется. Или жить как зомби, или искать выход, или......


 Всё-таки не хочется в пустоту? Это хорошо. Поэтому, собственно, вы и забрели на этот форум. Руки-то не опустились - ещё могут держать удар. Думаю, общение здесь вам пойдёт на пользу. Выговорившись, вы имеете возможность самому со стороны увидеть свою ситуацию и сделать пару-тройку собственных логических заключений.

----------


## Игорёк

Я вот этого никогда не понимал, откуда такое мнение что за девушку обязательно надо платить! Как буд-то ее обязательно надо покупать?! а потом сами же говорят что все бабы продажные. Глупости какие-то. Ну хочешь - делай подарки, нет возможностей или желания - не делай, сделаешь потом. Это все подростковые предроссудки. Получается изначально не дружеское общение а черти что.

----------


## Игорёк

Как-то болела моя подруга, и попросила меня купить лекарств, пошел в аптеку, купил рублей на 500, привез. Она хотела отдать деньги, я не взял, потому что на тот момент деньги у меня были, не было бы - взял бы. И не чувствовал бы себя каким-то конченым мерзавцем.

----------


## Прохожий

> Ну, конечно, - куда же без тотального контроля? Чем дольше находишься с родителями под одной крышей - тем больше тотального контроля. Всё из-за того, что ранее отношения отцы и дети не были разорваны вашим отдельным проживанием. Всё меняется, когда ребёнок уходит из отчего дома и решает однажды стать самостоятельным. Родители постепенно привыкают к осознанию того, что их чадо повзрослело. Наступают совсем другие взаимоотношения. А здесь связь не была разорвана и ваша мама не столкнулась с опытом осознания того, что вы стали взрослым и самостоятельным. Вы до сих пор с ней - значит, и заботиться о вас она продолжает с ещё большим усердием. Она тоже не молодеет с годами и ещё сильней цепляется за родного человека.


 По своей работе я много видел последствий такого. Когда дети спивались и бедная мама бегала по фирмам и просила расселить их, но великовозрастный сынок не мог без мамы уже. Вот таких итогов очень много по СНГ.  Что и печально. 



> Всё-таки не хочется в пустоту? Это хорошо. Поэтому, собственно, вы и забрели на этот форум. Руки-то не опустились - ещё могут держать удар. Думаю, общение здесь вам пойдёт на пользу. Выговорившись, вы имеете возможность самому со стороны увидеть свою ситуацию и сделать пару-тройку собственных логических заключений.


 У человека очень хорошо развит  инстинкт самосохранения. Тут или сразу в петлю за каких то обстоятельств или искать решение проблем. Жизнь за поседению неделю мне уже преподнесла пару сюрпризов и как говориться беда не приходит одна. Поживем увидим.

----------


## Свобода 22

Слушайте а никто не подкинет ссылку на тему Капитана О,такая смешная тема,помню читал полгода тому назад,ну очень развлёк))

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Слушайте а никто не подкинет ссылку на тему Капитана О,такая смешная тема,помню читал полгода тому назад,ну очень развлёк))


 Это на этом форуме?

----------


## Свобода 22

> Это на этом форуме?


 Ага,он там помню всё время ныл была бы у меня девушка всё бы изменилось...и до бесконечности...))

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Ага,он там помню всё время ныл была бы у меня девушка всё бы изменилось...и до бесконечности...))


 Как-бы вот http://suicide-forum.com/showthread....E8%F2%E0%ED%E0
Поиск рулит)

----------


## Свобода 22

> Как-бы вот http://suicide-forum.com/showthread....E8%F2%E0%ED%E0
> Поиск рулит)


 О да точно,сэнк))

----------


## Игорёк

прям оголенная копия меня, этот капитан ))) Верхние слои такие же, тока я чуть поглубже копаю)

Я тоже уверен что девушка мне поможет. была  - было все нормально, 2 работы, машина, настроение, дела. Потом постепенно депра вернулась. впал опять в алкогольную кому. Хватило меня на 2 месяца.
Подругому нельзя жить. Если кто-то может, то он настоящий герой, или шизофреник.

----------


## Sunset

> Ага,он там помню всё время ныл была бы у меня девушка всё бы изменилось...и до бесконечности...))


 а ты обычно на какие темы ноешь?

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> прям оголенная копия меня, этот капитан ))) Верхние слои такие же, тока я чуть поглубже копаю)
> 
> Я тоже уверен что девушка мне поможет. была  - было все нормально, 2 работы, машина, настроение, дела. Потом постепенно депра вернулась. впал опять в алкогольную кому. Хватило меня на 2 месяца.
> Подругому нельзя жить. Если кто-то может, то он настоящий герой, или шизофреник.


 Вообще иногда обстановку неплохо бы сменить, я видел на фотках у тебя есть скутер Honda Dio хх.
У меня примерно такой же аппарат (18-AF), люблю ночью погонять, когда дороги пустые. Как-то отвлекает от ежедневных посиделок от дома или на работе, настроение что-ли поднимается.

А вот насчет девушки, уже не знаю какой раз тут пишу, все дело в деньгах в наше время.
За деньгами и люди подтягиваются (друзья и девушки), пусть даже ты им не интересен как человек (только как кошелек), но в процессе общения все страхи и комплексы пропадают, и ты уже становишься абсолютно нормальным человеком.

Вот у тебя здоровье плохое например, точно не помню, возможно путаю (извиняюсь если что).
Если у тебя с мозгом все ок, нестандартное мышление, есть интересные идеи, можно и в интернете отлично зарабатывать, при этом из дома почти не нужно выходить. Все в твоих руках. Погугли в инете кучи инфы на данную тему.

При капитализме человек с большими деньгами можно сказать бог. =)

----------


## Свобода 22

> а ты обычно на какие темы ноешь?


 На тему нехватки денег,но это тема лично моя...

----------


## Another

Мне кажется все-таки наличие девушки это плюс, будет стимул чего-то делать, могут появится цели. Но что делать если девушки нету... Я вот уже всю жизнь так живу. Дома... с мамой... На самом деле интересно, а какая бы была у меня жизнь, если бы у меня была девушка? Иногда можно помечтать на эту тему. Раньше бывало когда я ехал по долго куда-то я иногда представлял нечто подобную картину или как то если бы познакомился с девушкой. Конечно мои представления далеки от реальных. Например мне иногда представлялась картинка. что вот перехожу я быстро дорогу и меня сшибает машина. За рулем ее оказывается молодая хорошенькая девушка. Она место того чтоб отвезти в больницу отвозит к себе. У меня не слишком сильные повреждения, возможно я даже ничего не сломал. Ну и еще разные некоторые схожии сюжеты. Пару раз бывало представлял себе как, еду я в электричке и вдруг она внезапно сходит с рельс, людей было не много, но все погибают.. я один брожу по перевернутым вагонам, нахожу одну живую девушку... ну короче вот. Ой все так сразу и не вспомню, бывало много чего придумывал я на эту тему. Но мечты или фантазии это не материально. Так врятли когда-нибудь случится.... Еще у меня такая есть проблема. Когда я вижу как бы радостные и счастливые молодые пары на меня находит какая-то грусть, печаль. И вопрос, ну почему у меня вот такого нету. Сегодня вот например еду по полю... никого нет, впереди вижу двух людей, они сначала идут.. Потом уже я не далеко от них, а они начинают обниматься и вроде даже целоваться, я попытался отвернуться, чуть было с колеи по которой ехал не сверну в густую траву. Проехал мимо их, потом они оказались позади и мне стало легче. Впереди меня ждал ужасный небольшой лес (надеялся найти там дорогу, но в итоге немного поплутал по ужасным тропинкам). Так что в реале пока у меня тока велосипед есть и больше никого. И то он предмет не одушевленный, как бы теперь не  заговорить с ним. Иногда гляжу на него, хочется его пощупать, протирать от пыли. Скоро надо будет заняться тех обслуживанием. Пока только пыль протирал с него лишь....Даже немного компьютер в этом плане забросил (давно не чистил, хотя тоже любил это дело). Тем не менее пока за компьютером я большую часть свободного времени сижу.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Например мне иногда представлялась картинка. что вот перехожу я быстро дорогу и меня сшибает машина. За рулем ее оказывается молодая хорошенькая девушка. Она место того чтоб отвезти в больницу отвозит к себе. .


 Картина из фильма "назад в будущее"))

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Например мне иногда представлялась картинка. что вот перехожу я быстро дорогу и меня сшибает машина. За рулем ее оказывается молодая хорошенькая девушка. Она место того чтоб отвезти в больницу отвозит к себе. У меня не слишком сильные повреждения, возможно я даже ничего не сломал. Ну и еще разные некоторые схожии сюжеты. Пару раз бывало представлял себе как, еду я в электричке и вдруг она внезапно сходит с рельс, людей было не много, но все погибают.. я один брожу по перевернутым вагонам, нахожу одну живую девушку...


 *Another* Эх... Помню тоже у меня такое было пару лет назад ... Прям как-то на душе теплее стало после того как прочитал  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Насчет велосипеда нормальное увлечение, я бы тоже хотел себе велик (был раньше в глубоком детстве).
Сейчас у меня есть скутер, но там подшипник в колесе сломался, я не специалист по такой технике, вот один друг уже неделю ремонтирует его помаленьку, своих дел хватает у него, может и быть просто пофег на меня... Не знаю ... Эх... Хочется так погонять.
Хотя, так в принципе меня в этом мире ничего не держит, можно дальше ездить на скутере со сломанным подшипником, но только есть риск что калесо в какой-то момент заклинит. В таком случае 60км\час можно голову об асвальт разбить запросто ... Но блин, страшно как-то...

Кстати с велосипедом намного проще чем с мототехникой, там впринципе ты можешь вообще все лето ничего не делать, я помню когда был малой в своем велике один раз только цель за несколько лет смазал, так и гонял.
Так что можешь забить на всякие протирания пыли, и выделить это время на какие-то новые знакомства и общение.

----------


## Another

Надо же не только значит у меня возникали такие мечты в плане девушек... 
Лучше постарайся починить свой подшипник, все же обидно может быть будет так умереть, хотя может повезет и когда вылетишь, то выживешь, а вдруг инвалидом станешь? Это я считаю хуже смерти уже будет.
Да возможно велик требует меньше ухода, но тем не менее запускать тоже не стоит. Я вот смотрю на свою цепь и вижу будто бы она уже какая-то подржавевшая стала или это пыль такая. Я еще не смазывал там ничего. Иногда когда еду слышу некоторые скрипы в районе руля. Может чего там надо смазывать... Пока вот общий велопробег у меня окло 340 км за около месяца как я купил велик. Я его и взял то с целью, чтоб еще раз попытаться как-то поискать знакомств. Ведь сейчас смотрю не так и мало велосепедистов ездиет и девушки тоже ездят на них.

----------


## andreyzz

мотик себе купи. вступи в байк клуб. девушки таких любят.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Надо же не только значит у меня возникали такие мечты в плане девушек...


 Да да =)




> Лучше постарайся починить свой подшипник, все же обидно может быть будет так умереть, хотя может повезет и когда вылетишь, то выживешь, а вдруг инвалидом станешь? Это я считаю хуже смерти уже будет.


  Ох, в этом я с тобой полностью согласен... Вот не дай бог стать полным инвалидом.

Вот когда с другом ехали на скутерах, я впереди, у меня вот как раз подшибник сломался... Я так еду себе спокойно, 40км\час. Смотрю в зеркало, у друга лицо ппц какое испуганное, и сам слышу как-то звук в колесе странный. Сворачиваю на обочину, друг говорит, за меня испугался, колесо восьмеркой повело и дыш пошел. А так сам еду, бы не почувствовал. Если ехал бы один, возможно бы уже того ...




> Да возможно велик требует меньше ухода, но тем не менее запускать тоже не стоит. Я вот смотрю на свою цепь и вижу будто бы она уже какая-то подржавевшая стала или это пыль такая. Я еще не смазывал там ничего. Иногда когда еду слышу некоторые скрипы в районе руля. Может чего там надо смазывать... Пока вот общий велопробег у меня окло 340 км за около месяца как я купил велик. Я его и взял то с целью, чтоб еще раз попытаться как-то поискать знакомств. Ведь сейчас смотрю не так и мало велосепедистов ездиет и девушки тоже ездят на них.


 Кстати по поводу знакомств, необычные знакомства очень нравятся девушкам как мне кажется.
Вот когда по парку например едешь на велике, видишь симпотичная девушка на велике едет, попробуй догони ее, едь напротив нее, сравняй скорость и весело скажи "Привет! Куда едем? Можно составить вам компанию?" Ну или как-нибудь иначе. Может повезет и она проявит интерес...

----------


## Игорёк

> Вообще иногда обстановку неплохо бы сменить, я видел на фотках у тебя есть скутер Honda Dio хх.
> У меня примерно такой же аппарат (18-AF), люблю ночью погонять, когда дороги пустые. Как-то отвлекает от ежедневных посиделок от дома или на работе, настроение что-ли поднимается.
> 
> А вот насчет девушки, уже не знаю какой раз тут пишу, все дело в деньгах в наше время.
> За деньгами и люди подтягиваются (друзья и девушки), пусть даже ты им не интересен как человек (только как кошелек), но в процессе общения все страхи и комплексы пропадают, и ты уже становишься абсолютно нормальным человеком.
> 
> Вот у тебя здоровье плохое например, точно не помню, возможно путаю (извиняюсь если что).
> Если у тебя с мозгом все ок, нестандартное мышление, есть интересные идеи, можно и в интернете отлично зарабатывать, при этом из дома почти не нужно выходить. Все в твоих руках. Погугли в инете кучи инфы на данную тему.
> 
> При капитализме человек с большими деньгами можно сказать бог. =)


 у меня Dio AF18SR,91. Вчера гонял ночью по городу ) правда бухой, хотя я принципиаьный трезвенник по этому вопросу. Но не удержался. тряпка короче я. За-то красиво погонял, без фобий, страхов, нервов, все ровно и плавно, как и должно быть. Приятно вспомнить) Вообще я раньше и машину водил пьяный лучше чем трезвый, но это давно было, пока не лишили прав на 3.5 года) после этого многое переосознал (за 3.5 года) вырос, и не пил больше за рулем. Но как оказалось только дай волю ) прав- не лишат, значит можно) и вечером на работу тоже поехал с неплохого бодунца, точнее после опохмелки утром полутра литрами пиваса). 
 Это все здорого помогает. Раньше я на машине ездил, если было грустно, за город куданибудь, или просто выезжал в людные места и смотрел на нлюдей, сквозь толщу тонировки. На машине конечно удобнее прятаться от мира и проблем, там и тепло и музыка, и не видно тебя. Но блин, машину сделать мне тяжело, там много работы. Но буду заниматься конечно. Потому что машина это для меня единственное средство для какой-то личной жизни. Тут и самооценка и мобильность и солидность, и место для интимного свидания) 

Я не парюсь по поводу денег. Неначно мне их тратить. Нет у меня амбиций. Я хочу постоить дом, но без семьй это абсурдно затевать. Из недвижимости я бы хотел только большой гараж, на 2 машины с комнаткой и подземельем. Это мечта многих лет. Но как бы с другой стороны не очень-то и надо. Игра не стоит свечь. Не принесет он мне удовольствия, а вот затраты не хилые, около 1млн такой будет стоить. Все остальное я могу себе позволить и так, что хочу. 
Я вообще не понимаю почему люди считают что если у них будет много денег, т ои будет много женщин! откуда такое убеждение ? у меня все друзья не богатые, обычные работники на дядю, и все у них хорошо. Это юношеская дурь какая-то у вас. И надо не деньги искать а профессию. Я уже писал про это. Дело надо иметь и увлеение, интерес какой-то. А деньги следствие. об этом думать надо потом,

----------


## Another

Да не.. мотик я как-то не хочу, да и он топлива жрет и хранить где-то надо. Ну не затаскивать же в квартиру его (он еще и весит поболее меня будет наверное). Возможно если бы я хотел его, то уже купил бы. Немного поднакомить денег возможно, конечно не знаю по чем мотики нынче, но за год пару тройку десятков тыщ накопить можно мне.
Кстати вот велосипед он же тоже может быть "заняием в обществе". Так что буду надеяться на что-то хорошее в этом деле. В крайнем случаи просто будет повод не скучно гулять. Разница идешь  пешком и на велике большая сразу.

----------


## Игорёк

да, у велика есть свои плюсы, например на нем проще ездить по тратуарам, на поребрик заскочить, а на мопеде не везде сунуться в город можно, ну точнее нежелательно. У меня еще и обкатка, быстро нельзя, и чтобы не мешать машинам, приходиться изворачиваться - пропускать, тормозить и т.д.
 И как ты правильно сказал - толком мокик никуда не затащишь. Мне повезло - на работе есть место - заезжаю прям так в здание, через аварийный выход. Но потом там 3 ступеньки, так вот чтоб на эти 3 ступеньки затащить, надо немного поднапрячься. Будь их там не 3 а 7 например, врятли я бы смог осилить. А каждый раз таскать в квартиру, это только для здоровиков, если лифта нет, как у меня. Короче мне удобно тем, что есть куда ставить. 2 гаража, один 500 метров от дома, второй 700, и на работе есть возможнсоть парковки на ночь.
 велик тоже надо будет купить потом. Иногда на нем лучше.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> у меня Dio AF18SR,91. Вчера гонял ночью по городу ) правда бухой, хотя я принципиаьный трезвенник по этому вопросу. Но не удержался. тряпка короче я. За-то красиво погонял, без фобий, страхов, нервов, все ровно и плавно, как и должно быть. Приятно вспомнить) Вообще я раньше и машину водил пьяный лучше чем трезвый, но это давно было, пока не лишили прав на 3.5 года) после этого многое переосознал (за 3.5 года) вырос, и не пил больше за рулем. Но как оказалось только дай волю ) прав- не лишат, значит можно) и вечером на работу тоже поехал с неплохого бодунца, точнее после опохмелки утром полутра литрами пиваса). 
>  Это все здорого помогает. Раньше я на машине ездил, если было грустно, за город куданибудь, или просто выезжал в людные места и смотрел на нлюдей, сквозь толщу тонировки. На машине конечно удобнее прятаться от мира и проблем, там и тепло и музыка, и не видно тебя. Но блин, машину сделать мне тяжело, там много работы. Но буду заниматься конечно. Потому что машина это для меня единственное средство для какой-то личной жизни. Тут и самооценка и мобильность и солидность, и место для интимного свидания) 
> 
> Я не парюсь по поводу денег. Неначно мне их тратить. Нет у меня амбиций. Я хочу постоить дом, но без семьй это абсурдно затевать. Из недвижимости я бы хотел только большой гараж, на 2 машины с комнаткой и подземельем. Это мечта многих лет. Но как бы с другой стороны не очень-то и надо. Игра не стоит свечь. Не принесет он мне удовольствия, а вот затраты не хилые, около 1млн такой будет стоить. Все остальное я могу себе позволить и так, что хочу. 
> Я вообще не понимаю почему люди считают что если у них будет много денег, т ои будет много женщин! откуда такое убеждение ? у меня все друзья не богатые, обычные работники на дядю, и все у них хорошо. Это юношеская дурь какая-то у вас. И надо не деньги искать а профессию. Я уже писал про это. Дело надо иметь и увлеение, интерес какой-то. А деньги следствие. об этом думать надо потом,


 *Игорёк* Конечно хорошо что ты считаешь что не в деньгах счастье ...
Поидее вообще деньги самое настоящее зло, деньги так скажем порождают такие страшные вещи как:
 - преступность (95% всех заключенных в тюрьмах по всему миру осуждены из-за денежных преступлений, воровство, убийства и т.д.)
 - социальное неравенство, именно из-за него тут большинство не может нормально познакомиться с девушкой (ну вот как например обычному работяге подойти к "гламурной сучке")
 - социальное неравенство далее порождает кучю комплексов, фобии и страхов у людей, собственно мы тут все по этому и собрались.
 - деньги убивают культуру и искусство, все великие изобретатели в своих творениях никогда не преследовали денежную прибыль

Я вообще за коммунистическое общество без денежной системы.

Но к сожалению мы все живем при капитализме, все кто родился после 90 с детства становятся жертвами пропаганды потребления.
По ТВ, в фильмах, в нынешней музыки людям показывают что если есть деньги, у тебя есть все, лучшие девочки, секс, крутая тачка и вообще суперская жизнь.

И самое главное общество это кушает, и меняется...
*Игорёк
* Я очень завидую тебе если ты реально не зависишь от денег и тех левых ценностей что пропагандируют по ТВ или навязывают в баннерах развешанных по городу.

К сожалению коммунизм как и демократия лишь утопия... Не бывает полного коммунизма или полной демократии (анархия выходит).

----------


## Игорёк

> *Игорёк* Конечно хорошо что ты считаешь что не в деньгах счастье ...
> Поидее вообще деньги самое настоящее зло, деньги так скажем порождают такие страшные вещи как:
>  - преступность (95% всех заключенных в тюрьмах по всему миру осуждены из-за денежных преступлений, воровство, убийства и т.д.)
>  - социальное неравенство, именно из-за него тут большинство не может нормально познакомиться с девушкой (ну вот как например обычному работяге подойти к "гламурной сучке")
>  - социальное неравенство далее порождает кучю комплексов, фобии и страхов у людей, собственно мы тут все по этому и собрались.
>  - деньги убивают культуру и искусство, все великие изобретатели в своих творениях никогда не преследовали денежную прибыль
> 
> Я вообще за коммунистическое общество без денежной системы.
> 
> ...


 если тебе перекрыть доступ воздуха на 2 минуты, ты будешь продолжать думать о деньгах ? я думаю что нет. Все познается в сравнении. О деньгах надо думать тогда когода они неободимы, для того чтобы содержать семью например. Деньги не решат мои проблемы со здоровьем. В каком-то смысле помогут, но не решат. 
 У меня и так будет крутая тачка, в моем понимаии. У моего знакомого была точно такая же машина как у меня, при том лучше по состоянию, и что ? у него всегда была куча девченок, у меня никого. Не морочь себе голову ерундой. Посмотри на реальную жизнь, на своих соседей, родственников. Кино реальной жизни не научит. Покрайней мере быдлокино о котором ты говоришь. Это красивая картинка, идеализированная. Все не так просто как нам хотелось бы. Отсюда и красивая беззаботная жизнь в фильмах, типа помечтать, и люди это жрут, как ты сказал, всё правильно.

----------


## Игорёк

капитализм и коммунизм это идеализированная контрукция. В чистом виде ее не может быть физически. а наша нынешняя система правильнее называется "бардак", только раньше этот бардак был коммунистическим, а теперь капиталистический, но суть осталась таже самая.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> если тебе перекрыть доступ воздуха на 2 минуты, ты будешь продолжать думать о деньгах ? я думаю что нет. Все познается в сравнении. О деньгах надо думать тогда когода они неободимы, для того чтобы содержать семью например. Деньги не решат мои проблемы со здоровьем. В каком-то смысле помогут, но не решат. 
>  У меня и так будет крутая тачка, в моем понимаии. У моего знакомого была точно такая же машина как у меня, при том лучше по состоянию, и что ? у него всегда была куча девченок, у меня никого. Не морочь себе голову ерундой. Посмотри на реальную жизнь, на своих соседей, родственников. Кино реальной жизни не научит. Покрайней мере быдлокино о котором ты говоришь. Это красивая картинка, идеализированная. Все не так просто как нам хотелось бы. Отсюда и красивая беззаботная жизнь в фильмах, типа помечтать, и люди это жрут, как ты сказал, всё правильно.


 И тем не менее ты сам написал, что деньги например тебе бы помогли со здоровьем.
А значит ты смог бы найти себе девушку.
Насчет соседа, ну вот кто-то приспособился к такой жизни, воспитание правильное было, те и живут вроде как неплохо со средним доходом.

Но тем не менее, все что я описал выше, в этом и есть корень проблем.
Я даже не знаю о чем там можно спорить.

Еще в подтверждение, ну вот в Германии богатая жизнь.
Все хорошо вроде бы как.
Но вот эта погоня за деньгами, каждый строит бизнес, многие женщины стоят перед выбором, ребенок или карьера. Естественно учитывая жесткую жизнь при капитализме женщины там выбирают карьеру.

В результате население германии можно сказать *вымирает*.
Смертность превышает рождаемость. Мне один знакомый, который был в германии рассказывал что там вообще многие не любят детей.

-----------------------------

Тем временем в бедных странах Африки дикий естественный прирост, в каждой семье по нескольку детей. Но к сожелению смертность высокая, т.к. все население живет за гранью бедности.


Вот сколько после развала СССР людей стало бухать, сколько неполноценных семей было без отцов в дальнейшем. *Далее потом получаются такие как мы все на этом форуме.*
Наверняка многих тут мать растила в одиночку, ну ведь как мать в одиночку сможет воспитать нормального ребенка приспособленного к жестокой жизни.

Печальный тому пример я... Воспитала тряпку =\

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> капитализм и коммунизм это идеализированная контрукция. В чистом виде ее не может быть физически. а наша нынешняя система правильнее называется "бардак", только раньше этот бардак был коммунистическим, а теперь капиталистический, но суть осталась таже самая.


 Выше ведь написал что это утопия, перечитай цитату в 231 посту.
А вообще с СССР не путай, там коммунизма не было, если бы не Горбачев ... Возможно что-то близкое к коммунизму бы получилось.

Насчет капитализма, не идеализированная конструкция, капитализм сейчас работает именно так как был придуман.

----------


## Игорёк

твое мнение говорит о том что ты человек беспроблемный, либо же не осознаешь своей проблемы. либо банально молод.
Помогли бы со здоровьем но частично. Например я бы мог есть лучше, не экономить на этом. Мог бы сделать операцию без кредита, хотя я и так могу ее себе позволить. 
Это все незначительные мелочи.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> твое мнение говорит о том что ты человек беспроблемный, либо же не осознаешь своей проблемы. либо банально молод.


 facepalm

Я прекрасно осознаю свою проблему и знаю первопричину, изложил ее постом выше. Видимо не так внимательно читаешь что я пишу.

----------


## Игорёк

да, извини.. 
тряпичность - серьезная проблема, не спорю. Ты я думаю натаскан матерью по поводу того что все гады, и что всем надо только высосать деньги из другого, у кого больше денег то и счастлив. Ситуация банальна до мерзости..
Я же тебе говорю что есть вещи куда поважнее денег. Попробуй это переосознать. Перевоспитывайся, как это делаю я. Не просто это, а может и невоможно, но необходимо пытаться.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Ты я думаю натаскан матерью по поводу того что все гады, и что всем надо только высосать деньги из другого, у кого больше денег то и счастлив. Ситуация банальна до мерзости..
> Я же тебе говорю что есть вещи куда поважнее денег. Попробуй это переосознать. Перевоспитывайся, как это делаю я. Не просто это, а может и невоможно, но необходимо пытаться.


 Ох, все как раз наоборот, моя мать человек очень правильный, лишнего не возьмет и мне всегда говорила не в деньгах счастье.

Это я уже сам позже изменился, под давлением общества и все сам понял. А вообще моя мать очень беспокоиться за меня...

И вот с каждым днем я все больше это понимаю что я прав.

Вот кстати на одном форуме человек тему создал "Что вам запомнилось из СССР?"
Вот мне этот ответ понравился http://forum.searchengines.ru/showpo...5&postcount=11
Ну впрочем об этом я уже выше писал...

Естественно я понимаю что есть и другие важные вещи, не только деньги.
Здоровье как говориться не купишь, да и вообще всякое случается. Главное оставаться человеком. Но как-то не всегда получается уже, когда мощные шестеренки жестокого капиталистического общества тебя пережевали по полной программе.

----------


## Игорёк

да никого они неперживали! ну да, тяжело, но не вс так плохо. Важны 2 фактора - умение какого-то дела, и применение себя. в этом деле. да много кто и квартиры покупает и строит дома. У меня брат работает на подземной стоянке и строит дом. Друг купил квартиру работая в банке, в 25 лет. Да, часто бичуют, но это не трагедия. Незацикливайся ты на этом. нет тисков никаких, есть лодыри, нытики алкаши и прочие умники, кухонные философы, которые всем недовольны. Я и сам таким был года 3-4 назад. И кстати как раз больше из-за воспитания. У меня бабушка постоянно жалуется на жизнь. Она даже как-то ходила к ребятам которые меня побили, просить их меня не трогать. При том что мне было лет 16 где-то или 17. А потом толпа надо мной ржала. Вот и вся психология нытика...

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

Ладно, завтра давай лучше продолжим разговор...
Неплохо бы мне поспать уже.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> да никого они неперживали! ну да, тяжело, но не вс так плохо


 Еще как пережевали!
Ты заметил что у многих форумчан в детстве были друзья?
А потому что в детстве еще не было повседневной рутины и давления от общества.

Еще будучи детьми мы прекрасно знакомились, общались, в детстве было очень просто найти друга, так как можно сказать не было таких условностей вроде социального положения.
Но человеческий фактор и воспитание тут тоже важны, если не так воспитывают, или есть какие-то физические недостатки ровесники естественно будут бить и унижать.
(Неполноценные семьи, про это выше писал)

*Но тем не менее у автора этой темы в детстве друзья были какие никакие.*

Далее когда человек уже взрослеет, близок конец школы начинается давление с общества. Его начинают пережевывать шестеренки капитализма.
Как я выше писал пропоганда потребления по ТВ. Общество уже это схавало, и говорит ему о том-же.
"Если у тебя нет ....., то ты убогий" "Купи .... иначе так и будешь лохом всю жизнь"
Тут уже нашего не очень приспособленного человека начинаются комплексы неполноценности которые могут дополниться проблемами общения с ровесниками из-за слабого воспитания без отца.

Далее это все усугубляется еще и тем, что между ровесниками растет пропасть социального неравенства.

И вот уже к 18-20 годам, как писал автор темы он уже не может общаться со многими друзьями, ибо кто-то уже какой-то свой мелкий бизнес имеет, кто-то еще что-то достиг ...
И в итоге на человека все это давит и уже просто не получиться нормальное общение и времяпровождение с этими товарищами. Сюда прибавляются возможно проблемы с девушками, тут ведь тоже твой статус в обществе влияет.

Я все это к тому, что весь корень проблемы из капитализма, вторую роль уже играет человеческий фактор.

Читал работу одного ученного (уже непомню имя), насчет лентяев в нынешнее время, все вышеописанное как раз формирует ту самую лень.
_________________________________________________
Я вот и сам что думаешь сижу дома и водку пью.
Меня на какое-то время хватило нормально пожить, я занимался очень прибыльной деятельностью. Последние пол года, ни копейки от родителей не взял, сам себя обеспечиваю (купил очень много себе всего, хоть этим мама гордится). Но это мое слабое воспитание, сильное чувство совести, просто не хватило сил и нервов заниматься тем что я делал, общество очень жестоко ... Вообщем все это привело к тому, что у меня опустились руки. В итоге сейчас сидит вот такой лентяй, который сжигает ранее заработанные деньги.




> Важны 2 фактора - умение какого-то дела, и применение себя. в этом деле.


 В этом ты 100% прав.

----------


## Свобода 22

Да бредни это всё...сильный человек под любое общество смог бы приспособитьса...

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> сильный человек под любое общество смог бы приспособитьса...


 Спасибо капитан очевидность)




> Да бредни это всё..


  Обоснуй

----------


## Игорёк

> Еще будучи детьми мы прекрасно знакомились, общались, в детстве было очень просто найти друга, так как можно сказать не было таких условностей вроде социального положения.


 Всё верно. Тут нет ничего не нормального. С возрастом люди меняются, от этого и перестают общаться. В детстве у всех одинаковые интересы - песочница, велик, машинки, прятки и т.д. А с годами начинает проявляться характер, личность, приоритеты. Вот например я видел друзей своей племянницы, когда ей было ну допустим 13-14 лет, и я сразу понимал с кем она будет общаться в дальнейшем, а с кем нет. В таком возрасте уже можно примерно предположить что за человек, особенно девочек. Дело тут в разности характера, воспитания, во внешности, в ощущении себя. Конечно вес имеет и то сколько зарабатывают твои родители, но это опять-таки больше уже второстепенный момент, опять же характера и воспитания.

----------


## Игорёк

> Но это мое слабое воспитание, сильное чувство совести, просто не хватило сил и нервов заниматься тем что я делал, общество очень жестоко ..


 Да причем тут общество-то?!! просто ты занимался не своим делом, либо не в том месте и не в то время, либо же ты обыкновенный лодырь, который отмазывает сам себя.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Да причем тут общество-то?!! просто ты занимался не своим делом, либо не в том месте и не в то время, либо же ты обыкновенный лодырь, который отмазывает сам себя.


 Да как-бы общество тут при том, что оно сильно жесткое и очень быстро меняется в нынешнее время, и следовательно в своей деятельности нужно использовать жесткие приемы чтобы быть конкурентоспособным.
Я про это. Можно сказать так, я не выдержал конкуренции так как мозгов и наглости не хватило. Из-за этого скатился до обычного лентяя. Мне уже просто лень что-то предпринимать, и вообще накопилось немало проблем из-за которых ничего предпринимать не могу\не хочу.

Игорек, прочитай ЛС

----------


## Игорёк

А чем ты занимался ? работал охранником в пивной ? крышевал проституток ? Я хочу понятьприрорду твоей жестокости. Я вот например работал на станциях по ремонты автомобилей, вначале слесарем, потом маляром, и знаешь, ниразу никакой жестокости я там не наблюдал.. Не нравится отношение людей в твоей сфере деятельности - смени ее.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> А чем ты занимался ? работал охранником в пивной ? крышевал проституток ? Я хочу понятьприрорду твоей жестокости. Я вот например работал на станциях по ремонты автомобилей, вначале слесарем, потом маляром, и знаешь, ниразу никакой жестокости я там не наблюдал.. Не нравится отношение людей в твоей сфере деятельности - смени ее.


 Можно сказать я наламывал людей, юридически все честно, но по сути обман.
Доход был просто сказочным, вся деятельность связана с интернетом, уделял этому дело не более 30 минут в сутки (+ небольшие встречи). Больше сказать не могу, т.к. немало людей этим занимается, я их уважаю, не хочу портить им заработок, тут очень много посторонних людей на форуме, зачем создавать конкуренцию.

Я более полу года тупо покупал кучю жрачки, кучю всякой техники (вообще я меломан, люблю звуковые системы), бухал, собирал кучю так называемых друзей, гулял одним словом как нужно.

Но после этого не могу просто тупо уйти в армию, комиссия скажет что я 100% годен. А армии получу свою порцию люлей, учитывая что из-за долгого сидения за компом у меня спина очень в плохом состоянии, сколиоз. Я по своему самочувствию знаю что в армии один удар табуреткой по спине и я тупо буду всю жизнь на коляске ездить.

И работать потом в лучшем случае каким-нибудь дворником ... Короче буду в самой жопе которую можно себе представить.

----------


## qwerty777

я почитал твое первое сообщение и даже не жалко тебя. не знаю почему. это каким же надо быть....такие люди как автор опасны для общества. он обижен на жизнь и людей.
из таких получаются моньяки.
самоликвидируйся уже. может быть повезет и в следующей жизни родишься красавцесм мачо у папы миллионера :Smile:

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> я почитал твое первое сообщение и даже не жалко тебя. не знаю почему. это каким же надо быть....такие люди как автор опасны для общества. он обижен на жизнь и людей.
> из таких получаются моньяки.
> самоликвидируйся уже. может быть повезет и в следующей жизни родишься красавцесм мачо у папы миллионера


 Кверти, ты что реально веришь в реинкорнацию?
Это ведь смешно. Я конечно понимаю что людей итак много, целых 7 миллиардов, неплохо бы убиться кому-то из нас.
Но прям так сразу намекать это не нужно, человеку может быть это очень обидно.

Не делай того, что не хочешь чтобы сделали тебе.

----------


## Свобода 22

> такие люди как автор опасны для общества. он обижен на жизнь и людей.
> из таких получаются моньяки.
> самоликвидируйся уже.


 Да уж лучше ты убивайся,из-за такого общества как ты в нас убивают добро!
нафиг ты сюда ваще приходишь???!!!...

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Да уж лучше ты убивайся,из-за такого общества как ты в нас убивают добро!
> нафиг ты сюда ваще приходишь???!!!...


 Не туда написал, неактуально...

Если что обновлю этот пост.

----------


## qwerty777

ты просто слабак и нытик. что тебе мешает измениться? если лень, то мне тем более не жалко тебя.
чтобы заработать то что я имею я разгружал вагоны в свое время. а ты хочешь стать счастливым ничего не делая? не будет этого. пока есть такие как я. 
естесственный отбор. побеждает самый умный и напористый :Smile:

----------


## Свобода 22

> ты просто слабак и нытик. что тебе мешает измениться? если лень, то мне тем более не жалко тебя.
> чтобы заработать то что я имею я разгружал вагоны в свое время. а ты хочешь стать счастливым ничего не делая? не будет этого. пока есть такие как я. 
> естесственный отбор. побеждает самый умный и напористый


 Ты пришёл сюда похвастатса?!!...поздравляю...а теперь проваливай...

----------


## Another

Немного развеселил даже меня пост от *qwerty777*  про "моньяки". Человек или пошутил или вдруг стал бояться? Я просто не могу поверить в том, что допустим меня кто-то может испугаться. Это же смешно просто. Как может бояться того, который сам всех боится поболее будет!

*Мы все умрем =\* Прочитал пару страниц твоих тут диалогов и вижу, что ты весьма хорошие речи толкаешь. Ну особенно зацепила ссылка про СССР, где про то что запомнилось от туда. Я уже увы родился познова-то, хотя серидина 80х годов была. Не застал я тех времен по сути... Но уверен там было лучше и намного чем сейчас. Если даже не было такого изобилия продуктов и вещей, то хотя бы люди были поболее чем людьми, а  не теми которые ищут как бы на чем подзаработать (отдельная тема как наживаются на чужом горе да и не только).
Еще немного про детство, а ведь правда были моменты когда не возникало таких сложностей в общении. Мог почти с кем угодно со двора заговорить. да в песочнице играли.. а про прятки аж ностальгия нахлынула как прочитал. Нравилась эта игра очень.. Порой мне кажется что мой прошедший когда-то давно отрезок жизни был наиболее стоящим и настоящем, чем все что сейчас. Деревья были большими и было почему-то большое желание побыстрей вырасти. Как бы я хотел вернуться назад в те годы. Как минимум у меня было 3-4 не плохих лета в жизни далеких лет. Может и ничего бы было, но я вот все думал где стало все портиться. Может из-за того, что меня в 8ой класс мама решила перевести в другую школу (мол ей кто-то там посоветовал или еще чего-то. я не помню). Вот там я узнал как мир жесток и как жестоки люди. Там у меня не было НИ кого. Спустя уже пару месяцев учебы там мне туда не хотелось ходить, я уже боялся.... Спустя год все же мама меня перевела еще в одну другую школу. Там полегче стало, но тоже не было общения с людьми там, а потом техникум. Там я погряз с головой в эту нудную учебу. Было не легко, ездить 6 дней в неделю в столицу, да еще в одну сторону по два часа дороги... с одним лишь выходным в неделю.... Иногда вспоминаю и думаю, как я не повесился от такой жизни тогда...

Смотрю на эту тему.. да вот зайдут некоторые люди, покричат, поосуждают... наверное нет лучше способа повышать свою самооценку, чем поговорить гадости в адрес другого человека. 

Еще раз жаль, что у нас теперь ценности другие, подмененные...

----------


## Свобода 22

> Немного развеселил даже меня пост от *qwerty777*  про "моньяки". Человек или пошутил или вдруг стал бояться? Я просто не могу поверить в том, что допустим меня кто-то может испугаться. 
> .


 Ну если ты возьмёшь нож,то боятса будут поверь.Да и зачем жертве тебе боятса)))

----------


## Игорёк

Обманом занимаются одни бессовестые мрази. Если ты это осознал и понял что совесть дороже денег, значит у тебя есть шансы на нормальную жизнь. 
 Может помнишь раньше ходили по квартирам такие добренькие девочки и мальчики, и предогали за "копейки", "первоклассный" китайский товар, начиная разговор что "вам повезло" и "только сегодня компания делает вам подарок".
Я по началу выслушивал все это, да и девушки часто симпатичные были, тупо разбавить одиночество хоть как-то. Но однажды я увидел такую барышню в подъезде втюхивающую немощному пенситонеру очередную хрень. Так вот думаю что будь я выпивший дело вполне могло дойти до того что я хорошенько бы врезал этой даме, для ее же пользы, надеясь конечно на то что она сделала бы правильные выводы потом. Не исключено что ябы и сам постадал потом, но проходя тогда как на моих глазах обманывают человека (при том что я бы мог физически это остановить), я постадал неменьше...

----------


## qwerty777

> Немного развеселил даже меня пост от *qwerty777*  про "моньяки". Человек или пошутил или вдруг стал бояться? Я просто не могу поверить в том, что допустим меня кто-то может испугаться. Это же смешно просто. Как может бояться того, который сам всех боится поболее будет!
> 
> .


 из забитых ничтожеств получаются моньяки. это научный факт. ну сам подумай, неужели тебе никогда не хотелось расстрелять тех пацанов которые издевались над тобой в классе и тех "сук" которые не дают?хотелось бы. признайся себе.
ты там кошек еще не мучаешь?

----------


## bert

> из забитых ничтожеств получаются моньяки. это научный факт. ну сам подумай, неужели тебе никогда не хотелось расстрелять тех пацанов которые издевались над тобой в классе и тех "сук" которые не дают?хотелось бы. признайся себе.
> ты там кошек еще не мучаешь?


 По моему это ты и есть маньяк, такие вещи говоришь..Причем тут кошки и вообще все люди? Да,забить ,замочить своих обидчиков каждому бы хотелось и тебе,если они есть.Что разве нет? Если на тебя просто так наедут какие нибудь отморозки и избьют .

----------


## qwerty777

> По моему это ты и есть маньяк, такие вещи говоришь..Причем тут кошки и вообще все люди? Да,забить ,замочить своих обидчиков каждому бы хотелось и тебе,если они есть.Что разве нет? Если на тебя просто так наедут какие нибудь отморозки и избьют .


 неа. такие "отморозки"- это чаще всего нормальные адекватные пацаны. если тебя все бьют начиная от детского сада и заканчивая контроллером в поезде, может быть стоит задуматься? это не люди плохие- это вы генетически не приспособлены. слабых у убогих бьют. им даже девки не дают. (автор это и тебя тоже касается)

если ты имел ввиду гопников то они своего рода "санитары леса". т.к ломают морально и физически слабые и не приспособленые особи.
т.к  их легче удавить в зародыше, чем общество получит на свою голову маньяка ненавидящего всех и вся, только из за того что другие люди сильнее и успешнее его.
и еще им дают телки. они  умственно и физически сильнее его. поэтому полноценные. 
тоже самое касается и морально волевых качеств.
единственное что вам остается- начать убивать людей нападая со спины от бессильной злобы и зависти.
лучшие меры являются- привентивными. т.е вычислять вас в школах институтах и "затравливать" эти слабые особи. этим я тоже занимался в свое время когда учился.
это логично и справедливо. мы живем в животном мире. естесственный отбор еще никто не отменял.

да, вот такой я цинник. :Wink:

----------


## Игорёк

qwerty777
гнилая твоя "философия". Отморозки избившие тебя просто так, и бабы которые не дают - разные вещи. Отморозки сами сдохнут, никакие они не "нормальные пацаны", это ты поймешь когда подрастешь маленько. А если бабы не дают - посмотри н себя в зеркало. Ты бы дал такому?) разве что кулаком в глаз).
Ты не маньяк, ты просто юн и наивен, для того чтобы делать такие выводы...

----------


## qwerty777

> qwerty777
> гнилая твоя "философия". Отморозки избившие тебя просто так, и бабы которые не дают - разные вещи. Отморозки сами сдохнут, никакие они не "нормальные пацаны", это ты поймешь когда подрастешь маленько. А если бабы не дают - посмотри н себя в зеркало. Ты бы дал такому?) разве что кулаком в глаз).
> Ты не маньяк, ты просто юн и наивен, для того чтобы делать такие выводы...


 просто так не бьют. значит ты слаб если бьют. ко мне еще не разу не доябывались- значит выгляжу так что внушаю уважение .

это не "не моя философия". это животный мир. мы уже живет так много тысяч лет .естесственный отбор еще никто не отменял.
а мне как раз дают в отличие от тебя. женщины- это своего рода индикатор детектор 
определяющий хорошие и плохие гены.
одним словом их жизнеспособность.

если мне давали в 20, значит я лучше тебя в 28. ты можешь придумать тысячи причин какой ты хороший и добрый, но если тебе не дают, твои аргументы не стоят не выеденного яйца. твой ген убог и несовершенен. вот весь ответ.(к примеру)
как они это определяют?
я не знаю. но думаю это ум(успешность деньги) о многом говорит. физическая сила.
симметричность и красота лица. чем лучше эти показатели тем лучше ген. больший 
шанс что тебя выберет самка. 

и в этих показателях я лучше большинства обитателей форума. что является хорошим показателем.

т.е если ты беден и уродлив. твой вес не превышает 55 кг....никому ты не нужен будешь. твой ген отсекается

есть повод подумать :Wink:

----------


## Свобода 22

> ...твой ген убог и несовершенен)


 Свои же гены ты наверное считаешь идеальными)))

----------


## qwerty777

> Свои же гены ты наверное считаешь идеальными)))


 не идеальны....иначе я был бы бредом питтом. но во многом лучше вас. между нами как я сказал нехилая такая пропасть. 
и ни какое "поговорить на равных"- не может быть. вы не равные другим людям. и не достойны это. 
справедливо это по отношению к вам? нет.
логично? да

----------


## Игорёк

qwerty777, ну я бы не определял все эти параметры геном. Знаешь, у меня брат совершенно полноценный мужик, с кучей девушкек с рождения. а я не задался, хотя гены теже самые. Просто разная природа, физика, болезни, и всё такое. Генетика тут имеет второстепенную роль. 
 В остальном ты прав. Но я имел ввиду совсем другое. Маньяками становятся не только от того что их бьют на улице и не дают бабы. Злиться на человека которому больше повезло в плане здоровья - неуважать жизнь и самого себя.

----------


## qwerty777

> qwerty777, ну я бы не определял все эти параметры геном. Знаешь, у меня брат совершенно полноценный мужик, с кучей девушкек с рождения. а я не задался, хотя гены теже самые. Просто разная природа, физика, болезни, и всё такое. Генетика тут имеет второстепенную роль. 
>  В остальном ты прав. Но я имел ввиду совсем другое. Маньяками становятся не только от того что их бьют на улице и не дают бабы. Злиться на человека которому больше повезло в плане здоровья - неуважать жизнь и самого себя.


 тут ты снова не прав. вам с братом достался разный набор генов. иначе вы бы имели одинаковое лицо, характер, вес.
даже у близнецов ген отвечающий за нервную систему им достается совершенно разный. поэтому чаще всего они имеют разный характер.

ты же со своим братом не близнецы...значит тут тем более разный набор генов имеете...

90% решает наследство. в твоей власти 10%.

----------


## Игорёк

> тут ты снова не прав. вам с братом достался разный набор генов. иначе вы бы имели одинаковое лицо, характер, вес.
> даже у близнецов ген отвечающий за нервную систему им достается совершенно разный. поэтому чаще всего они имеют разный характер.
> 
> ты же со своим братом не близнецы...значит тут тем более разный набор генов имеете...
> 
> 90% решает наследство. в твоей власти 10%.


 Мен заразили в роддоме. и кололи антибиотиками. И при родах откачивали, пуповина на шею накрутилась. Поэтому я такой красивый получился))

----------


## Гражданин

> не идеальны....иначе я был бы бредом питтом.


 facepalm

----------


## Тошнотворец

> просто так не бьют. значит ты слаб если бьют. ко мне еще не разу не доябывались- значит выгляжу так что внушаю уважение .


  - это точно. 
После прочтения тебя здесь я даже не видя тебя реально, наделал весёлую кучу под кресло...

 :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## qwerty777

> Мен заразили в роддоме. и кололи антибиотиками. И при родах откачивали, пуповина на шею накрутилась. Поэтому я такой красивый получился))


 все равно даже без этого вряд ли ты внешне был бы похож на брата. не говоря уже о том что у тебя в голове.хотя если бы ты родился в хороших условиях то вероятно сейчас был бы лучше чем ты есть. но прошлое не изменить

----------


## Игорёк

> все равно даже без этого вряд ли ты внешне был бы похож на брата. не говоря уже о том что у тебя в голове.хотя если бы ты родился в хороших условиях то вероятно сейчас был бы лучше чем ты есть. но прошлое не изменить


 я хочу быть похож на самого себя. На нормального себя. С трезвым взлядом на жизнь, с будущим. Веселый, добрый, справедливый, рассудительный, спокойный - таким я должен быть. Но в моем положении это сложно реализовать.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

*qwerty777* твоя позиция мне ясна. Ты мне вот что скажи, раз ты такой "классный" в чем твоя проблема? Расскажи, очень интересно. Мы тут все не просто так собрались.

----------


## Свобода 22

> *qwerty777* твоя позиция мне ясна. Ты мне вот что скажи, раз ты такой "классный" в чем твоя проблема? Расскажи, очень интересно. Мы тут все не просто так собрались.


 его проблема что он маралюкос уродос...хотя с другой стороны и преимущество))

----------


## EJSanYo

Мы здесь все уроды. И все издохнем, рано или поздно...

----------


## Nek

Да. Я тоже видел себя раньше спокойным добрым человеком, а так, я моральный урод. Ублюдок просто-напросто, вот и всё.

----------


## Another

Как много уже тут появилось слов, уже 28я страница! Не думал, что в моей теме будут активно общаться. Я вот тут опять задумался. У нас у многих тут проблема еще заключается в том, что имея некие даже положительные качества мы никак не можем нормально начать контактировать с обществом. Тут вот и возникает задачка. Как сохранить свое "Я" и при этом ладить с обществом? Ну вот например у многих из нас видится куча вариантов этого общества в котором живем. Одни говорят мир говно, другие мир прекрасен, а кто-то "ничего особенного". Собственно мир то мы видим по разному, но есть понятие "навязанного" мнения относительно вещей. Я уже писал что нас всячески "зомбируют", вот и общество получается такое думаю. Печально все это... Но ведь смотри даже тут есть люди со схожими проблемами, может и еще есть куча таких..Я считаю что вот надо таким "изгоям общества" как-то объединяться. Когда один человек он слаб, а если он в группе он уже чувствует себя уверенне и сильнее. Влияение группы оказывает не  малое воздействие.
Приведу пример из жизни. Не так давно мне удалось поучаствовать в группе велосипедистов, точнее проехаться с ними. Было несколько человек и определенный маршрут. Один бы я фиг проехал так много (ну для меня это было много), а вот с группой пришлось что называется поднажимать педальки велосипеда. Да я плелся часто в конце, но я изо всех сил поднимался в горку и пытался всегда не отставать от группы. Один бы я и остановился и ехал бы медлиннее. Да потратил бы и времени куда больше, а где-то вообще пешком бы прошел. А тут нет. Тут хочешь не хочешь, а надо ехать и не отставать при этом.
Помню был у СССР лозунг такой "пролетарии всех стран объединяйтесь" (если попутал поправьте). Так и тут хочется сказать "Неудачники всех регионов страны объединяйтесь".

----------


## Свобода 22

Тебя всё никак Ссср не отпустит...хорошо что я этих времён не помню...да и не мог помнить....не о чём жалеть...и легче смиритса с суровой реальностью...

----------


## Игорёк

Мир есть такой какой есть, он мерзок когда наша жизнь ужасна, и прекрасен когда мы счастливы. 
Обьединяться стоит только тогда, когда есть осознание проблем, и желание их исправить. Если же куча неудачников обьединиться, то это будет просто очередная группа изгоев, те же эмо, панки, и тому подобные. Это временное облегчение, реального результата не будет. А в плане половых отношений - люди не интересны друг другу. Они не имеют половой привлекательности. и их отношения не имеют актуальности автоматически. 
Ну вот представь, что к тебе началы бы клеется полная девушка, противная, лишенная сексуальности, Ты бы с ней стал спать, по началу ты бы отвлекся, это бы помогло тебе, новые ощущение, смена рутины, но через какое-то время ты бы подумал - а почему все трахают женщин, а я непонятно что? и депра возвратилась бы вновь. Можно, ничего нет плохого, но результат кратковременный. будущего нет, нет определенности, есть только убеждение в том что большего ты недостоин. и следствие этого - таже депра что и была. Немного дургая, может быть и лучше. Но это не то о чем надо мечтать.

----------


## Another

А еще сам прикол, что в такой группе все равно будет некая иерархия. Будут те кто по слабее/ по сильнее. Просто будет одна общая схожесть что ли. Ну или одна общая проблема. Потом насчет "полных девушек", ну да может мне они не кажутся привлекательными, но ведь может есть те кому такие самый раз нравятся. Если одному что-то не нрваится, то это не значит что не нравится всем.
Еще я тут стал задумываться об использовании интернет технологий во благо. Ведь куча людей которые пользуются, а то и живут в инете. Наверняка если научиться искать, то можно что-то и там найти. Просто по себе знаю не стоит на ком-то зацикливаться и ни в коем случаи не начинать привыкать к собеседнику. Людей очень много и наверное найдутся где-то те которые смогут подойти. Просто надо очень хорошо искать. Я увы не умею пока так и боюсь даже. Но это пока... может скоро я когда-нибудь преодалею этот барьер. Я не знаю точно как долго и что нужно сделать. Может оно счастье в двух шагах где-то, а я топчусь на месте. И еще я вот думаю, что жизнь она связана с движением. Если как-то двигаешься то живешь наверное. Но это теория некая которая стала посещать меня (ну конечно и не тока меня если читать инет). Вот сегодня пока ехал на велике ни раз не хотелось грустить. Иногда даже чуток весело было. И особенно весело мне когда я чуть было не въехал в выезжающую из-за угла машину.

----------


## Свобода 22

Может ты не знал...неудачники и так уже давным давно объединяются...их называют алкашами)))
или наркоманы...но это уже группа практически безнадёжных неудачников... :Frown: 

А самая большая группа неудачников находитса на зоне...может хочешь к ним?))

----------


## Another

> Может ты не знал...неудачники и так уже давным давно объединяются...их называют алкашами)))
> или наркоманы...но это уже группа практически безнадёжных неудачников...


 Ну это вообще жесть! Это ни в какие ворота. Вот кстати видя их понимаешь что ты не самое последнее говно. Не знаю вот если взять алкоголь че особо хорошего в нем чтоб каждый день напиваться. Не понимаю. Да я пробовал его, конечно не напивался никогда,  но что с ним что без... Да и он влияет на координацию движения. Может от чучуть и нет, но ктож нынче чучуть то принимает за раз.. Все эти алкаши бутылками орудуют за раз. Нарики вообще отдельная тема. Я конечно не пробовал, но и не думаю.. Чтоб себя да еще колоть! нафиг надо. У нас экология уже за пределами давно нормы, так еще и эти отравляющие вещества... Вот до чего надо довести себя чтоб топить свою еще живое тело в море алкоголя и наркотиках. Кстати а почему алкоголь отдельно, это же тоже наркотик! Только легализованный, так же как и табакокурение. Только вот посмотрите сколько преступлений и аварий совершается под действием алкоголя! Но не мне их судить, дело то их.. просто не понимаю зачем топить себя в этой жидкости...

Кстати про зону.. там совершенно разные люди находятся. Их нельзя назвать так просто неудачники. Много и невиновных там сидят или которые совершили преступление вынужденно. У нас же как, украл мешок картошки - тюрьма... Украл миллионы - живешь!

----------


## Свобода 22

> Вот кстати видя их понимаешь что ты не самое последнее говно.


 Так классно самооценку наверное поднимает...да?...Анозер...))

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

> Как много уже тут появилось слов, уже 28я страница! Не думал, что в моей теме будут активно общаться. Я вот тут опять задумался. У нас у многих тут проблема еще заключается в том, что имея некие даже положительные качества мы никак не можем нормально начать контактировать с обществом. Тут вот и возникает задачка. Как сохранить свое "Я" и при этом ладить с обществом? Ну вот например у многих из нас видится куча вариантов этого общества в котором живем. Одни говорят мир говно, другие мир прекрасен, а кто-то "ничего особенного". Собственно мир то мы видим по разному, но есть понятие "навязанного" мнения относительно вещей. Я уже писал что нас всячески "зомбируют", вот и общество получается такое думаю. Печально все это... Но ведь смотри даже тут есть люди со схожими проблемами, может и еще есть куча таких..Я считаю что вот надо таким "изгоям общества" как-то объединяться. Когда один человек он слаб, а если он в группе он уже чувствует себя уверенне и сильнее. Влияение группы оказывает не  малое воздействие.
> Приведу пример из жизни. Не так давно мне удалось поучаствовать в группе велосипедистов, точнее проехаться с ними. Было несколько человек и определенный маршрут. Один бы я фиг проехал так много (ну для меня это было много), а вот с группой пришлось что называется поднажимать педальки велосипеда. Да я плелся часто в конце, но я изо всех сил поднимался в горку и пытался всегда не отставать от группы. Один бы я и остановился и ехал бы медлиннее. Да потратил бы и времени куда больше, а где-то вообще пешком бы прошел. А тут нет. Тут хочешь не хочешь, а надо ехать и не отставать при этом.
> Помню был у СССР лозунг такой "пролетарии всех стран объединяйтесь" (если попутал поправьте). Так и тут хочется сказать "Неудачники всех регионов страны объединяйтесь".


 Чтобы хорошо контактировать с обществом 100% придется потерять свое "Я".
Иначе я просто не знаю как...

Насчет взглядов на мир, я вообще стараюсь смотреть на любой вопрос со всех позиций. С позиции разных групп людей. В принципе я уже выше описывал каков этот мир. Если так обрисовать картину, люди общаются, кидают друг друга, пары изменяют друг другу, кто-то в этом мире счастлив какое-то время, какое-то время нет.
"Счастье" и "несчастье" гуляют от человека к человеку, происходит не мало жестоких и очень нехороших вещей. Так что несомненно могу сказать что мир ужасен уже по своей натуре.

Насчет объединения нас, обычных форумчан, людей с таким проблемами. Да это хорошо, стоит обьеденяться, общаться, делиться опытом, кому-то возможно это поможет вернуться к нормальной жизни. В любом случае не повредит.

Что я и делаю, на этом форуме нашел хорошего друга, + возможно еще 1 человек (не было личной встречи). От этого знаете как-то легче намного жить стало, но пока основная проблема не ушла, для меня это все только временное решение.
*
Another* Кстати молодец что пробуешь себя в новом увлечении, хорошо что собрался с другими велосипедистами, продолжай в том же духе)

----------


## Another

Доброго вам времени суток. Я смотрю тему резко почистили или обрезали. Наверное это к лучшему, а то тема свелась к общению, а это часто на форумах именуют флудом, да и читать порой сложнее. Как много вижу тут случаев в жизни людей, что мой пожалуй не столь и выделяемый. Есть те кому еще хуже жить. У меня вполне еще такое "среднее" здоровье в отличии от тех кто инвалид или кто сильно слаб физически (ну там может заболевания какие на грани инвалидства). Часто слышал на этом форуме за последнее дни о проблемах с девушками. Быть может мне даже повезло, что у меня ее никогда не было. Я ведь не знаю что потерял или сохранил от этого. Так же и с друзьями. Ну нету у меня их и что? Разве что поговорить в реале то не с кем.... Занялся я тут в общем опять выискиванием плюсов от своей уходящей жизни, которую обычные люди называют существованием. Что если все это не случайно? Может так просто уготовано судьбой или типа того? Ладно не я один так доживаю свой остаток дней... Просто жаль что я не по тому пути иду и назад уже врятли вернусь хотя бы потому, что время лишь уходит а с ним и годы и все все все... В мире остается лишь одно, на что еще можно смотреть - природа или мир без людей. Порой кажется жаль, что я не живу где-нибудь в лесу, хотя чем бы я там питался? Я привык ко всем благам цивилизации к тому же. Например без инета я бы не смог жить дальше. Он хоть что-то хорошее и единственный способ как-то общаться с людьми стал... Что-то поять с утречка по раньше полезли мрачные мысли.... хочется лишь пожелать Вам тут удачи и чтоб хотя бы ваше жизни наладились и все такое...

----------


## Failure

> ... о проблемах с девушками. Быть может мне даже повезло, что у меня ее никогда не было. Я ведь не знаю что потерял или сохранил от этого. Так же и с друзьями. Ну нету у меня их и что?


 Знаешь, напомнило...  :Smile: 

Жил на свете Джонни. 
Знаете его? 
Не было у Джонни 
Ровно ничего! 
Нечем подкрепиться, 
Нечего надеть, 
Не к чему стремиться, 
Не о чем жалеть, 
Нечего бояться, 
Нечего терять… 
Весело живётся, 
Нечего сказать!

_(Б.Заходер, перевод с англ.)_

----------


## Another

Говорят, что когда близок к смерти начинаешь ценить жизнь. Не знаю как близок был я к ней, но случай был такой. Я ехал на велосипеде по тропинке, был спуск. Тропинка сами знаете какая бывает. Скорость за 40.. и был момент когда вот вот и я выпаду из велика. А еще там деревья были и местами корни. Был даже момент (я под_летел как бы) летит велик и я уже начинаю вылетать... Ощущения конечно после пережитого особые. Может вот и без девушек можно жить? В мире если подумать можно же придумать или найти себе занятие как бы. До недавнего времени у меня это был исключительно компьютер. Сейчас я переключился на велосипед. Конечно мое положение слегка пошатнулось и я не могу пока нормально сосредоточиться на остальных делах. Ведь и езжу я если максимум 2-4 часа за день всего. Остальное то время не занят по сути. Ну когда выходные имеется ввиду.
Сегодня у меня выдался в целом неплохой и день. Были и неудачи и что-то хорошее. Первый опыт заклейки пробитого колеса, просмотр новых "территорий", слабое общение с людьми (увы народ был постарше меня там и всего их было двое и все парни разумеется).

----------


## Игорёк

На велике убиться тяжело) я разбивался в детстве много раз. случаи разные были. 
Вот например такой:
Был у меня урал (большой велосипед), вижу стоят девченки, ну и решил выпендриться - прокатиться без рук. Разогнался как следует, отпустил руль, и еду. По иронии судьбы, в тот самый момент когда проезжаю мимо них, откручивается усик крепления переднего крыла и попадает в спицы, колесо клинит, и я вместе с великом лечу на землю. скорость была где-то 40, результат - содраные руки и ноги. но не более того. 
Короче страшно это только в воображении. В реальности привыкаешь, и как бы уже пофиг. Полежал пострадал немного, замазал раны зеленкой, и снова в путь) 
 А я вчера чуть не упал на мопеде. Дурак - стал переезжать трамвайные пути вскольз, забыв о том что можно это делать только перпендикулярно. Хорошо что скорость маленькая была. Но за-то опыт получил. Больше так не буду делать.

----------


## Another

По началу кажется страшно. Просто тут как судьба сложится. Можно упасть на ровном месте и стать инвалидом или даже умереть, а можно и похлеще чего. А у меня была история с бордюрами. Вдоль их тоже заезжать почти не возможно. Я так раз слегка упал даже. Ну ноги чуток разодрал конечно, но и тут же поехал дальше потом. Все же на своих ошибках проще учиться, чем на чужих. Это я заметил и то бывает, что и на своих два раза подряд наступаешь на одни и те же грабли.

Кстати вчера еще раз убедился, что вечером лучше избегать прогулок. Ну не то чтоб лучше просто ходит полно пьяны молодежи и некоторые агрессивно настроены по отношению к проезжающим велосипедам. Вчера убедился как много у нас пьяных шатается в местности. Но радует что вижу и проезжающие велосипеды, значит не я один на велике. Кстати на девушек реально лучше не смотреть, отвлекает слегка. Вчера вот видел группу велосипедистов едущих на встречу и среди их были девушки даже. Мне пока о такой группе остается мечтать. Я и сейчас с кем катаюсь стараюсь скрывать что я неудачник, но как долго я смогу продержаться не знаю.

Последние дни на форуме настало затишье. Походу кого-то забанили. Так что планирую тут поменьше писать. Кстати тут размышлял насчет своей темы, то надо было ее назвать все же "Я социальный неудачник" так было б правильнее.

----------


## Another

И вот спустя неделю стало видно, что тема моя как бы закончилась тут. Наверное все что можно уже было сказано и больше добавить нечего. Не знаю стоит ли сюда писать или завести некий дневник или блог... Год назад я пробовал освоить микроблогинг в джаббере, но в итоге забросил это дело. Да иногда легче когда немного высказаться, но смысл писать если от этого ни жарко ни холодно. Может кто-то читает. может и никто не читает. Сейчас я попробую немного написать о прошедшей недели из моей жизни. Возможно в эту тему это будет почти последний раз. Т.к. в будущем надвигается осень и я не думаю, что будет что-то новое в моей жизни, а так же перемены к лучшему. Не смотря на прошедшие за неделю и положительные моменты я почему-то упорно стараюсь видеть только плохое и мрачное. Да и имеющиеся страхи никуда не проходили. Например то, что я панически боюсь идти к врачам... В прошлую пятницу я вечером повредил несколько кисть руки, точнее наверное запястье. Но место того, чтоб обратиться в трав пункт я добрался домой, а на следующий день к тому же поехал а работу. Первые полтора дня рука ужасно болела и ели мог что-то делать ей. Рука причем увы правая. Сейчас вот уже прошло три дня. Конечно получше стало, но некоторая боль и некоторые затруднения подвижности остались. Я очень надеюсь что это ушиб, но если нет... как знать что будет дальше. Завтра мне снова надо будет ехать на работу и будет у меня наверняка трудный день. А получилось у меня так, что мне не повезло. В пятницу я упал с велосипеда в небольшой овраг. Перелетел пару раз через голову и как-то ушиб руку. По началу она почти и не болела, но уже по дороге домой стала чувствоваться боль и затруднения в движении. Самое интересное в том месте я уже раз был на той неделе. Попал под дождь, а потом на гладкой резине катался по сырому парку. Раз вываливался из велосипеда, но даже царапин не было у меня. Вот вижу что раз на раз не приходится. Теперь я думаю, что с моим увлечением я долго не протяну. Как знать, быть может я еще чего-то себе поврежу,а самое фиговое, что когда у меня что-то болит я начинаю думаю о смерти. Это звучит наверное очень странно, но я почему-то склонен к мысли, что лучше умереть, чем попасть в больницу к врачам. Возможно у меня некая фобия на мед. работников.
Теперь немного о хорошем. Последнии две недели мне довелось быть дома одному. Мама уезжала в свой отпуск. И скажу, что одному реально спокойнее жить. Единственное в течении дня накапливается не мытая посуда, которую не сегодня так завтра приходится мыть и пыль в квартире, которуя я все же раз убирал. Все выходные дни я старался так же выезжать на велосипеде. Увы найти хорошую компанию с кем покататься мне не удалось, да и как это возможно чтоб обычные люди общались с таким как я. Тем не менее я выезжал несколько раз с людьми. Это были люди постарше меня, причем некоторые даже значительно старше. Из всего этого мне понравилось только сама поезда и обзор новых территория для себя. Один раз была поездка вечером. Я отправился в вечер... побывал в некоторых полях и даже немного проехался по лесу. Больше всего мне запомнился один участок дороги. Там был небольшой спуск. Асфальт средненький, но у меня нет фонаря и поэтому я "летел" на велосипеде догоняю уходящие вперед огни тех людей с которыми ехал. По ощущениям скорость была за 35+ км/ч и видны лишь слабые очертания деревьев по краям и тьма вокруг. Я в такие подобные моменты думаю, что как бы был хорошь этот мир, если бы в нем не было людей! Да и вообще может никакой более опасности для меня (ну там собаки, или может волки.. или еще кто). Но это утопия которой никогда не будет, которой я не дождусь пожалуй.
Вижу только плохое вокруг. На прошлой неделе я поехал в одно некое место, где собирался покататься с незнакомыми людьми. До места путь измерялся более чем часом езды. Но вот когда приехал ливень хороший дождик. Я поначалу пытался прятаться под деревом, но когда хлынул град и вода как из лейки, то понял что надои искать какую-то крышу. Куда ехать я не знал, т.к. местность была новая. Я двинулся вперед. Спустя несколько сотен метров увидел какой-то въезд куда-то (там забор огороженный и ворота). Там увидел небольшое крыльцо в какое-то небольшое помещение и я спрятался под ним. Оказалось там внутри был какой-то сторож или охранник. Когда он меня увидел, то открыл дверь и даже пригласил внутрь. С меня разумеется все текло и капало, но при этом был предложен даже стул сесть. Я был в шоке! Мир который жестокий и ненавистный ко мне, а тут бац и такое. Так я переждал дождь. В конце прибывания даже был мне предложен горячий чай. В тот день я все мучился мыслью как такое возможно? Чтоб тебя пустили в некую комнату. Мокрого усадили и дали еще чаю. Это же ужасный мир, такое не допустимо! Как закончился дождь подъехал человек с которым я договаривался о встрече и мы поехали к месту проведения вело прогулку. В итоге я катался втроем. Остальные наверное не стали кататься после дождя в сыром лесопарке...
Что-то странное со мной. У меня давно есть некая боязнь телефонов. Я боюсь поднимать трубку и еще сильнее боюсь звонить куда-то. Мне проще общаться буквами в инете, чем взять и позвонить человеку. В позапрошлое воскресенье, вбив себе сейчас или никогда, я отправился на встречу с незнакомыми велосипедистами для вело прогулку. Я приехал на место, но никого нет. Хотя я не опоздал ни на минуту. У меня был телефон того человека который должен был быть там со своей компанией. Подождав минут 10 я достал бумажку с номером и стал, дрожащими руками, пытаться позвонить. Спустя секунды как я набрал номер мне ответили. Я впервые услышал того человека. До этого я общался с тем мужичком лишь в аське и то немного совсем, задавая как обычно вопросы которые меня интересовали по теме вело прогулки. В итоге я знал, что человек тот сейчас спуститься и будет вело прогулка. В тот день, точнее уже вечер я увидел новые для себя территории и прокатился втроем. Как назло спустя несколько км от начала пути я пробил заднее колесо. У меня были заплатки на камеру. Те незнакомы люди мне подсказали че делать и как. Хотя я примерно и знал, но жутко растерялся и уже начал думать как буду топать назад 7 км до дома с таким не едущим великом. Опять не совсем я понял. Мир же жесток, почему они подождали меня? Они ведь обычные люди.. а я? а я ну сами знаете уже кто. Потом я подумал просто то, что они меня не знали еще и приняли за обычного. С теми людьми я выезжал вот два раза за эти недели. Судьба почему-то упорно меня отводит от компании ровестников да еще другого пола. В итоге люди моего пола да еще постарше меня. Ну хоть что-то... Одному хорошо, но с кем-то порой лучше хотя бы тем, что знаешь как вернуться и изучаешь новый незнакомый маршрут пути. Возвращаясь к телефону. Спустя пару дней, общаясь чуток на велосипедном форуме я получаю сообщения, что некий человек может показать часть пути до места куда бы я хотел отправиться на встречу неких велосипедистов. Там был указан телефон. Вот блин подумал я, невезение и еще слова человека, что если надумаю звонить надо. Опять кое как собравшись с силами и сказав, что сейчас или никогда про себя я набираю тот номер. В итоге заикаясь местами худо бедно поговорил и договорился о встрече с тем человеком. Спустя время глядя на прошедшие два события с телефоном я немного задумался. А может оно и не страшно звонить то? Это покажет время, точнее следующие вынужденные звонки. Но сейчас у меня проблема. Мама вернулась и теперь все закончилось. Одно я жалею, что так мало успел сделать за время ее отсутствия. А последний день у меня получился еще днем травм, когда я повредил несколько руку и прилично еще расцарапал бревном ногу. Последнее не мешает двигаться, просто немного тоже до сих пор болит. В последний день я так же впервые отправился домой по шоссе. Так мне было покороче ехать, ну и просто интерес. А еще думал если что случится со мной, то пусть уж там, чем потом такой возможности может и не быть у меня. В итоге почти успешно доехал до дома. Были моменты когда водителя готовы были меня снести на своих консервных банках, но обошлось. У меня просто были на дороге повороты вправо, а мне надо было все время ехать прямо.
Сейчас будто бы все что было раньше мне кажется снов. А может правда? Может все это мне приснилось? Все те события что произошли за те почти две недели...

PS прошу прощения за свой корявый пост. Я просто уже забыл правильное составление предложение и согласование слов. Как давно и вроде бы недавно я изучал свой родной язык. Сейчас я делаю кучу ошибок, да еще и опечаток. Машина может проверить написание слова, но не может правильность составления предложения.

----------


## Тьма

*Зевает*
 Очень скучная у вас "жизнь", мистер неудачник. Все велик да велик, как дите малое, ей-богу. Нашел бы себе занятие по возрасту. Ладно, я тебе его найду. Вот тебе задание: подойти на улице к 10 девушкам и сказать одну фразу: "привет". Сделать до послезавтра. Как выполнишь, отпишись. Положительный эффект превзойдет все ожидания.

----------


## Another

> *Зевает*
>  Очень скучная у вас "жизнь", мистер неудачник. Все велик да велик, как дите малое, ей-богу. Нашел бы себе занятие по возрасту. Ладно, я тебе его найду. Вот тебе задание: подойти на улице к 10 девушкам и сказать одну фразу: "привет". Сделать до послезавтра. Как выполнишь, отпишись. Положительный эффект превзойдет все ожидания.


 Да хоть так, чем за компом да за компом. Хоть появился повод чаще бывать на улице. Это я про велик. К тому же есть шанс с кем-нибудь покататься совместно. Да может я и есть малое дите. Меня так воспитали, запрограммировали вот и я стал таким. Возраст идет, а состояние не меняется мое. Что 10 лет что 25... А что собственно изменилось? Стал больше бояться людей, закончил школу и техникум, пошел работать... И все!!!!

Ахрененое упраженение! Как же его выполнить, если я панически боюсь заговорить с живой девушкой? Это же не собаке привет сказать. Если я каким-то образом скажу живому человеку привет, то наверное мне могут что-то ответить же. Блин  как же по твоему все просто там. Если бы я так мог, то наверное уже давно бы всем приветов наговорил. Это я скажу не по телефону позвонить, когда знаешь что человек как бы уже знает что ему позвонят. А тут идешь себе и привет? Возьмем кстати улицу. Все люди там куда-то идут/перемещаются. Мне че их тормозить что ли? Сейчас представил такую картинку. Вот будь я как какой-нибудь киноактер крутого боевика, такой грозный дядька, подходящий к девушке запросто и говорящий тот же "привет", но я чмо неудачливо, кучка говна, "мясной мешок". Я даже в инете не могу сам написать что-то незнакомой девушке. Даже в нем не могу, то какой там может быть реал?!

Вот ты кстати хочешь сказать, что велосипед не по возрасту моему занятие? А нафига тогда дядьки за 30.. 40... а то и за 60 лет гоняют на великах? Наверное я не так понял твою фразу выше. А твое задание можно выполнять до глубокой старости. Мне ахрененно тяжело кстати что-то даже спросить у людей идущих на улице!!! Я тут ездил в неизвестные дали скажем так. Еду чувствую не туда. Мне пришлось спросить. Я выискивал бабок, дедов. парней и спрашивал, и начинал со слова "извините. не подскажите ...." Это максимум на который я сейчас способен! я не могу сейчас большеее. Я даже в прошлом году подписывался на одну инет-рассылку про те же знакомства с девушками, но я ни разу не мог даже начальные упражнения выполнить там, хотя казалось бы так просто. Там тоже надо было заговорить с незнакомой девушкой.

Еще раз пытаюсь убедить себя, что люди зло и они есть сильный наркотик, способный вызывать привыкание и зависимость. Поэтому может и не надо особо стараться общаться с этими двуногими людьми? Короче последние пару дней настроения никакого... А сегодня еще ясный день, а я просидел дома. Хотя бы потому что у меня хренова шевелится рука и прилично ободранная нога, которую я могу педалями велика задеть (а педали у меня злые), что бывает при перемещении рядом с великом.

----------


## qwertу777

> *Зевает*
>  Очень скучная у вас "жизнь", мистер неудачник. Все велик да велик, как дите малое, ей-богу. Нашел бы себе занятие по возрасту. Ладно, я тебе его найду. Вот тебе задание: подойти на улице к 10 девушкам и сказать одну фразу: "привет". Сделать до послезавтра. Как выполнишь, отпишись. Положительный эффект превзойдет все ожидания.


 парниша это не пикап форум. он лучше знает что ему надо.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mertvec

> *Зевает*
>  Очень скучная у вас "жизнь", мистер неудачник. Все велик да велик, как дите малое, ей-богу...


 Да здравствуют стереотипы и пресловутые стандарты! Большому ребёнку - большую игрушку!

*Тьма*, как детё великое, ей богу. =)

ЗЫ: Виделся пару раз с дядькой одним (он, вроде как, родственник мой). Ему уж давненько за 40, строитель с офигенным стажем, брал какие-то награды на проф соревнованиях - играет в компьютерные игры. Причём не просто CS чтобы мозг отключить или бродилка какая-то, а у него своя коллекция игрулек разных жанров и мощный комп, спрашивал у меня как-то каково с рулём в гоночки играть, думал купить или не стоит... Тоже скажешь что он как дитё малое? Каждый развлекается как хочет. Ну, или проще говоря, кому как нравится, тот так и дрочит. =)
ЗЫ 2: Лясик это вообще круто. Это как байк, только места меньше требует. =)

----------


## Тьма

Бесспорно, катание на велике само по себе не является занятием исключительно детским, но тут есть нюанс: одно дело, когда в целях активного и полезного отдыха, а так же общения, ездит взрослый дядька у которого уже имеется семья, дети, хорошая работа, друзья, а то и внуки, и совсем другое: великовозрастной недоумок, у которого во всех сферах жизни все по нулям(даже в минусах, если быть точным), гоняющий на нем чуть ли не все свое свободное время с одержимостью 10летнего пацана, которому впервые в жизни подарили двухколесный на день варения. В первом случае мы наблюдаем норму, а во втором - патологию и сублимацию. Различие между ними примерно такое же, как между теми, кто играет на компе в онлайн час-полтора вечерком после работы и тру-задротом, втыкающим в монитор в оффлайн игрушки сутки напролет.
Кроме того, наш "герой" использует велик в целях эскапизма, приправленного изрядной долей самообмана. По его сообщениям ясно видно, что езда как таковая не является его первоочередной целью, он лелеет надежду посредством общего увлечения найти друзей или, в идеале, самку. Во тут то и кроется самообман(потому что так он этой цели не достиг и не достигнет и прекрасно об этом знает). В остальном же велик является для него тем же самым, чем и водка для алкаша или ММОРПГ для задрота, то есть средством побега от реальности. Я не против велосипеда, я против того, что езда на нем составляет единственное положительное содержание его жизни. (Впрочем, все это уже немного не актуально, близящиеся холода скоро отнимут у него и эту радость)

Мало того, обращаю всеобщее внимание на следующий факт: велопробеги совершаются в основном 30, 40, 60 летними, а не 18, 20, 26 летними, что и неудивительно, ведь молодость - самый активный и деятельный период жизни, когда энергия (в норме) бьет ключом(разводным по голове), есть много сил которые хочется направить на получение разнообразных ярких впечатлений(и особенно ощущений) и кроме того, это лучшее время для обучения (после 25 способность к усвоению нового постепенно снижается, а этот маменькин сынок вместо того, чтобы пойти учиться и становиться человеком, безтолку просирает драгоценное время) Другие его ровесники уже давно полностью самостоятельны, живут отдельно от родителей, гуляют, общаются, трахаются напропалую, карьеру вовсю делают, машину водят, женятся, детей заводят, по заграницам летают да в авантюры пускаются, а он знает только две вещи: велик и компьютерные игрушки; всего боится(и маму в том числе), то, чем он еще занимается, даже стыдно назвать "работой", а мировоззрение и страхи у него на уровне 12летнего ребенка. Another остановился (сел на мель и бросил якорь) в своем развитии психологически (не удивлюсь, если еще вдобавок отчасти и физиологически) 

Another, время вышло. Не вижу отчета о проделанной работе. 



> Ахрененое упраженение! Как же его выполнить, если я панически боюсь заговорить с живой девушкой?


 Ты так и останешься(до старости будешь страдать один пока не сдохнешь) со своими страхами если не начнешь преодолевать их прямо сейчас. 
Подходишь (поднимаешь одну ногу, чуть передвигаешь ее вперед..ставишь, потом поднимаешь другую..) и говоришь(открываешь рот..) "привет". Что может быть проще? А свою панику сверни трубочкой и засунь ее себе поглубже в кишечник, ибо ты боишься совсем не того, чего следует.




> Если я каким-то образом скажу живому человеку привет, то наверное мне могут что-то ответить же.


 Она ответит тебе аналогичным "приветом"(ну или "мы знакомы?" или вовсе проигнорирует тебя: ее реакция в данном случае не важна) а ты, сказав "пока" или "обознался" или даже попытавшись завязать разговор(а если не хочешь, просто молча отвали), иди себе дальше, к следующей, пока всем 10ти привет не скажешь(только выбирай ровесниц, к бабкам и девочкам подходить нельзя, особенно к последним, это в наше время чревато неприятностями - могут принять за педофила). Твоя задача не произвести на них впечатление, а преодолеть психологический барьер, что здорово поможет в деле пробивания твоей скорлупы изнутри, потому что снаружи ее пробить невозможно. И еще: долго раздумывать нельзя, увидел - подошел.




> Блин как же по твоему все просто там.


 А так и есть. Что такого ужасного может случиться если ты скажешь "привет?" Ничего. 




> Возьмем кстати улицу. Все люди там куда-то идут/перемещаются. Мне че их тормозить что ли?


 Поравняйся с идущей, поверни башку в ее сторону и скажи "привет". Или подходи к стоящим. С этой задачей легко справится даже даун. 




> Вот ты кстати хочешь сказать, что велосипед не по возрасту моему занятие? А нафига тогда дядьки за 30.. 40... а то и за 60 лет гоняют на великах? Наверное я не так понял твою фразу выше.


 А вот mertvec понял ее буквально, чем и продемонстрировал, что он, ну скажем так, не слишком обремененный интеллектом человек :Wink:

----------


## Игорёк

> *Зевает*
>  Очень скучная у вас "жизнь", мистер неудачник. Все велик да велик, как дите малое, ей-богу. Нашел бы себе занятие по возрасту. Ладно, я тебе его найду. Вот тебе задание: подойти на улице к 10 девушкам и сказать одну фразу: "привет". Сделать до послезавтра. Как выполнишь, отпишись. Положительный эффект превзойдет все ожидания.


 Не ожидал от тебя такой наивности, или же стёба, что еще хуже.





> А свою панику сверни трубочкой и засунь ее себе поглубже в кишечник, ибо ты боишься совсем не того, чего следует.


 Приставит кто-нить тебе заряженый калаш к голове и скажет - "Не бойся! я не собираюсь стрелять, я просто так для прикола курок наполовину придавлю, это весело)". Или на тебя налетит стая пьяных гопников ночью в подворотне. Ты будешь при этом спокоен как удав?)
Неужели ты считаешь настолько мелочной проблемой перебороть свои страхи, сформированые годами ?! 
Ну допустим скажет он привет, и что ? Маловероятно что ему вообще ответит кто, посчитая чудаком, он будет либо тактично либо нецензурно но послан, неужели это неочевидно?




> А так и есть. Что такого ужасного может случиться если ты скажешь "привет?" Ничего.


   Такие иступления могут привести к печальным результатам. Можно еще больше разочароваться в себе, усугубив свое состояние. Проверено на личном опыте многократно.

----------


## mertvec

> ...
> А вот mertvec понял ее буквально, чем и продемонстрировал, что он, ну скажем так, не слишком обремененный интеллектом человек


 Спасибо, что заметил моё слабоумие. *уходит плакать и размазывать сопли по лицу* =(

ЗЫ: Важно не то, что ты хотел сказать, а то как тебя поняли. Имхо, со своей задачей ты справился только со второго раза. =)

----------


## Another

*Тьма* не надоело издеваться над больными людьми? Или это лишь один единственный способ твоего самоутверждения? Я не совсем хочу сказать, что все что выше не имеет никакого смысла для нас, но то как ты пишешь вызывает лишь обиду или хотя бы тоску. Ну вот например как может быть велосипед уходом от реальности? Я считаю это полный бред. Это тоже самое что как некоторые увлечены своим авто или мото другом. Они тоже уходят от реальности? Я считаю, что в данном случаи наверное реальность подразумевается какая-то еще. В моем понимании реальность это то, что по ту сторону монитора где сижу я. Это реально, а что внутри (на мониторе) это не реально (виртуальная реальность). По сути это так же как и телевизор, но компьютер может работать в двух стороннем режиме. Поэтому я читаю, что те дела которые связаны не с компьютером к примеру не есть не реальные, а даже наоборот реальные они. Вот мое увлечение велосипедом является хорошим способом попытаться немного компентировать дефицит общения, поднятие настроение за счет езды на велосипеде и главное "бывать больше на улице", что полезно для здоровья собственно. А это должно быть самым главным для меня. Да я может много трачу времени зря, но не больше чем если бы сидел как и раньше только у компьютера. Поэтому все же велосипед это немного другой уже уровень для меня, в котором больше взаимодействия с реальностью и даже пока пусть мало с людьми. Да может я не найду так друзей и тем более девушку, но и хуже то не будет уже. Даже чем-то лучше. Хороший повод слегка удовлетворить голод живого общения и с пользой для здоровья к тому же.
Теперь про задания. Ну во-первых ты мне никто чтоб указывать, что я должен сделать. По крайней мере читая то сообщения мне показалось, что там не просто предложение выполнить что-то, а указание. Во-вторых, можешь считать это моей отмазкой если тебе будет удобнее, но я сейчас не в том состоянии, чтоб сделать нечто подобное. Мне сложно в интернете заговорить с незнакомым человеком и тем более девушкой, то какая может быть речь про реал?

----------


## sick boy

отдаленно схожий диагноз...

----------


## Игорёк

Могу сказать что я был в двух ипостасях, по поводу реальности и ухода от нее. Разница огромная.
 То что мне давали авто-мото друзья в юности, и то что мне они дают сейчас. Тогда я самореализовывался, взрослел, сейчас же это именно игра в прятки, ностальгия. Когда впервые прокатился на своем мотоцикле (в 99м году), по дачам, где жил на тот момент. Я повзрослел за 10 минут лет на 5. был в полной уверенности что все сбудется, что неприменно все будет хорошо. В этом просто небыло сомнений. Мысли о депресси и суициде были просто невообразимо далеко. Сегодня же я еду на мопеде с ощущением того что мне конец. Мопед не дает мне сконцентрироваться на этом, так как вождение требует большого внимания. Это единственное что он может дать. Помимо проблем, связанных с ним - дтп, проблемы с угоном, затраты на содержание. 
Вчера я остановился на светофоре (не успел проскочить на зеленый), в людном месте, между 2х остановок, в левой полосе, на 6-ти полосной двухсторонней дороге, в час пик. Заметил что люди смотрят на меня, и захотелось провалиться скозь землю. Чувствовал себя полной мразью, убожеством, чудовищем (как говорила Унити). Единственное что меня спосало - жажда зеленого светофора. Я знал что через минуту этот ад закончится, надо просто подождать. Так вот в том 99м году, остановись я на этом перекрестке на свем мотоцикле, чувствовал бы себя спокойно и вальяжно, королем дороги, взрослым уверенным в себе человеком, и с некого высока смотрел бы на пешиходов и других водителей....

----------


## Failure

> ... Вот тебе задание: подойти на улице к 10 девушкам и сказать одну фразу: "привет"... Положительный эффект превзойдет все ожидания.


 


> Кстати не самый плохой совет,тебя скорей всего отошьют,но ты уже будешь немного смелее к таким ситуациям относитса...идти навстречу страхам очень даже  полезно))


 Почитала тут про подобные упражнения. Их очень много, знай только придумывай!

Пойти на рынок, наделать покупок, а потом двинуть назад их возвращать - типа, не понравилось, не подошло и т.п.
Ехать в автобусе и громко объявлять остановки.
Надеть на шею "ожерелье" из рулонов туалетной бумаги и гулять так по улице.
Громко распевать на улице песни.
Спрашивать всех бородатых, кого встретишь по дороге: "Зачем Вам борода?"
Покопаться прилюдно в мусорном баке, доставая оттуда бутылки.
Поездить в общественном транспорте с соской во рту.
Попросить в магазине отрезать 100 грамм колбасы, а потом поуговаривать продавца отдать вам этот кусочек бесплатно.
В супермаркете, когда позади стоит очередь, расплачиваться стопочками мелочи.
Ходить с плакатом "Обними меня!" и всех обнимать. 
Попробовать просить милостыню.
Ну, и т.д., и т.п., и пр., и пр.  :Smile: 

Общий смысл всех этих упражнений состоит именно в преодолении застенчивости (удостовериться, что никто тебя не убьет, все это можно пережить, никому до тебя дела нет и т.п.). Практикующие такие способы обещают, что раз от раза будет становиться все легче. Начать, конечно, надо с того, что кажется наиболее простым.

Сразу говорю, сама я ничего из перечисленного не осмелилась бы сделать.  :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Тьма

> Приставит кто-нить тебе заряженый калаш к голове и скажет - "Не бойся! я не собираюсь стрелять, я просто так для прикола курок наполовину придавлю, это весело)". Или на тебя налетит стая пьяных гопников ночью в подворотне. Ты будешь при этом спокоен как удав?)
> Неужели ты считаешь настолько мелочной проблемой перебороть свои страхи, сформированые годами ?!


  Естественно, полностью спокойным я быть не смогу при всем желании, но и столбом стоять точно не стану. Так и здесь: надо действовать через страх волевым усилием. Никто не говорит, что будет легко, но без боли не бывает изменений к лучшему.А если от страха убегать, то так и будешь всю жизнь как дурачок гонять на мопеде/велике желая провалиться сквозь землю от взглядов прохожих. И потом, самый большой страх ПЕРЕД испытанием, а уже в процессе будет не страшно - будет хорошо и интересно, а после можно поздравить себя с крупной победой и даже зауважать. Наконец, на то чтобы "добывать" самку и глушить в себе интерес к ним энергии тратится примерно поровну, так что лучше действовать.




> Ну допустим скажет он привет, и что ? Маловероятно что ему вообще ответит кто, посчитая чудаком, он будет либо тактично либо нецензурно но послан, неужели это неочевидно?


 Он же не переспать предложит, а просто поздоровается, за что ж тут посылать? Люди не такие звери как ты думаешь, которые спят и видят как бы унизить очередного неудачника, многим его будет даже жалко.
Ради интереса допустим самый печальный итог: над ним все посмеялись и унизили в особо издевательной манере. Но себя-то он все равно преодолел. А далее, появится интерес к саморазвитию, захочется занятся своим внешним видом, одеждой, речью, манерами и.тп. и вообще взрослеть. Невозможно действовать не зная реальных стартовых условий: он думает (но не знает наверняка) что другие посчитают его мудаком, но это только догадка, существующая внутри его воображения. Может статься что его воспринимают намного позитивнее и тогда ему будет очень обидно что зря столько лет прятался от мира., в то время как мог бы жить нормальной жизнью.




> Такие иступления могут привести к печальным результатам. Можно еще больше разочароваться в себе, усугубив свое состояние. Проверено на личном опыте многократно.


 Ты говорил 10 приветов? Нет? Тогда не неси такой чуши больше. Упражнение очень эффективное, проверенное и во всех смыслах полезное, надо только взять себя за шкирку.

----------


## Тьма

> Почитала тут про подобные упражнения. Их очень много, знай только придумывай!


 Никогда не занимайтесь перечисленной ерундой, только усугубите свое состояние, а если и достигнете положительного эффекта, то держаться он будет очень не долго, а впоследствии вам будет требоваться, я извиняюсь, все более и более е***тая х**ня чтоб временно почувствовать себя уверенней.

----------


## Тьма

> *Тьма* не надоело издеваться над больными людьми?


 И какие у тебя диагонзы, "больной человек"?
То ты на какие-то встречи в реале ездишь, то в интете заговорить боишься, странно.
Если совсем невмоготу, начни с более простого: спрашивай у прохожих (любых) как пройти туда-то или время.
То что на велике ездишь и пытаешься как-то контактировать это все, конечно, хорошо и полезно, но этого катастрофически мало и такими темпами ты еще пол жизни раскачиваться будешь. А вот польза для здоровья весьма сомнительна, если вспомнить твои рассказы про то, как ты в очередной раз чуть не свернул себе шею/тебя чуть не сбила машина/получил очередные травмы при падении с велика.

----------


## Игорёк

Тьма


> Естественно, полностью спокойным я быть не смогу при всем желании, но и столбом стоять точно не стану. Так и здесь: надо действовать через страх волевым усилием. Никто не говорит, что будет легко, но без боли не бывает изменений к лучшему.А если от страха убегать, то так и будешь всю жизнь как дурачок гонять на мопеде/велике желая провалиться сквозь землю от взглядов прохожих. И потом, самый большой страх ПЕРЕД испытанием, а уже в процессе будет не страшно - будет хорошо и интересно, а после можно поздравить себя с крупной победой и даже зауважать. Наконец, на то чтобы "добывать" самку и глушить в себе интерес к ним энергии тратится примерно поровну, так что лучше действовать.


 Твои проблемы были не настолько запущены как наши, если были. Я раньше тоже следовал этому правилу - И ничего. Неполучится быть нормальным, если ты ненормальный.
Неужели непонятно что если таким как мы ходить и говорить всем привет, да еще и с явным напряжением в лице, то тебя просто посчитают идиотом!) Это спокойный, вальяжный и уверенный в себе парень, знающий свое место и цену, может себе позволить такое, и это будет выглядеть совершенно нормально, и ему действительно улыбнуться и ответят...

----------


## Another

> Жду новых велоприключений,я уже так привык))


 Ты про свои или то что я писал? Если то что я... Да выезжаю пока тепло и сухо. Намотал за два месяца всего 861 км пока что. Думаю до конца сезона должно велосипеда хватить. Потом думаю он просто развалится. Нынче велики хрупкие пошли, да и вся механика рано или поздно изнашивается. Да бывали случаи падений, но ничего. Это как ровно так же бояться кирпича на голову. Не знаешь когда упадет и упадет ли вообще.




> И какие у тебя диагонзы, "больной человек"?
> То ты на какие-то встречи в реале ездишь, то в интете заговорить боишься, странно.
> Если совсем невмоготу, начни с более простого: спрашивай у прохожих (любых) как пройти туда-то или время.
> То что на велике ездишь и пытаешься как-то контактировать это все, конечно, хорошо и полезно, но этого катастрофически мало и такими темпами ты еще пол жизни раскачиваться будешь. А вот польза для здоровья весьма сомнительна, если вспомнить твои рассказы про то, как ты в очередной раз чуть не свернул себе шею/тебя чуть не сбила машина/получил очередные травмы при падении с велика.


 Ты пишешь весьма надменно, будто надсмехаешься над "недуачниками". Я все до сих пор не пойму, что ты вообще забыл на таком форуме.
Да какие там встречи. Так случайные люди, причем как писал выше люди все постарше меня, "ребята" да еще некоторые с семьями катаются. По сути это так же что и поехать в метро. Там тоже куча народу едет с тобой.А тут... ну едешь стараешься не отставать и ладно. Если ты про те встречи что бывали в прошлом году так это дело чатов. В них не так страшно когда все говорят с тобой и потом получается что раз и пересеклись разок в реале (пообщались) и все. В этом году у меня чето таких встреч только одна была блин.

Ну и что что велика недостаточно чтоб измениться. Хотя бы мне и одному теперь не скучно кататься, а иногда можно с кем-то или какой-то группой прокатиться. Что касается вело-девушек то я врятли такую найду. Это как девушка увлекающася компьютером для компьютерщика. Дефицит короче и т.к. редкое явление то уже кем-то давно занято и все такое. Возраст к тому же идет все дальше и дальше и все меньше и меньше становится свободных девушек в мире схожего возраста или моложе. Я вообще думаю, что упустил я школу, когда надо было занимать кого-то уже там. А теперь все хорошие уже заняты, а плохие мне и даром не нужны (ну там какие-нибудь наркоманки, алкоголички и прочее).

А вот про спросить прохожих я из тех который никогда не спрашивает. Я пусть лучше заблужусь где-то, чем спрошу как пройти туда-то.

Ну вот послезавтра заканчивается лето... Ну хоть на велике чуток покатался, хоть какая-то польза для самого себя. Даже несколько кило сбросил что очень радует.

----------


## Foetus

> Пойти на рынок, наделать покупок, а потом двинуть назад их возвращать - типа, не понравилось, не подошло и т.п.
> Ехать в автобусе и громко объявлять остановки.
> Надеть на шею "ожерелье" из рулонов туалетной бумаги и гулять так по улице.
> Громко распевать на улице песни.
> Спрашивать всех бородатых, кого встретишь по дороге: "Зачем Вам борода?"
> Покопаться прилюдно в мусорном баке, доставая оттуда бутылки.
> Поездить в общественном транспорте с соской во рту.
> Попросить в магазине отрезать 100 грамм колбасы, а потом поуговаривать продавца отдать вам этот кусочек бесплатно.
> В супермаркете, когда позади стоит очередь, расплачиваться стопочками мелочи.
> ...


 А мне нравится  :Smile:  Подняло настроение)

----------


## Foetus

Велик это действительно здорово, но мало. Но в любом случае хоть что-то делаешь, респект.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Another*, вот вы всё по дЭвушкам ноете и ноете...а на кой они вам собсно так уж и сдались? Не сочтите за троллинг, но скажу вам прямо и может быть грязно: у вас что...руки не с того места растут? Или на неких сайтах с картинками забанили? В наше время всё просто в этом смысле, и если постараться, вы себе сами можете такую компанию скажем так составить, что любая дЭвушка обзавидуется!

----------


## mertvec

*EJSanYo*, картинка с голой тёткой не греет. =(

ЗЫ: Да и мазоли на ладошках мешают. =)

----------


## Another

> И чем теперь заниматса будешь,за компом свихнутса можно,по себе знаю...я вот кстати пойду учитса на повара ...хм в 22 года...поздновато правда...так получилось что школа меня отвратила к людям...просто хотел нек-е время покоя...


 Ну я за компом уже как-никак 10 лет из которых 6 он-лайн (интернет появился). Так что привычно. Ну до снега можно запросто на велике кататься. Только начинает голова болеть че одевать для велопрогулок и куда ехать за шмотками и че брать. В некоторых интернет магазинах видел чето на эту тему, но цены обычно высокие. После летней велоодежды уже не хочется обычную одевать, но думаю прийдется.
Ты молодец, что собираешься учиться. Тоже в своем роде увлечение. Мне вот уже влом да и лет считаю многовато чтоб учиться. Котелок плохо уже варит. Тем более за годы работы на работе где по сути одни дебилы работают. Так что до снега планирую на велике выкатываться. Уже вот в пару ливней попал, ничего, конечно осенью это уже стрем будет так промокнуть, но надеюсь будут еще теплые сухие деньки. А так "крылья" от грязи помогают еще. Главное не увязнуть в ней.



> Велик это действительно здорово, но мало. Но в любом случае хоть что-то делаешь, респект.


 Согласен. Это лучше чем ничего. Конечно я по дому стал меньше чего делать, но с другой стороны я и раньше не очень-то "работал" по дому. Поэтому лучше лишние два три а то и четыре часика покататься чем провести их у монитора в иллюзорном мире.



> Что за бред...я даже не хочу ничего опровергающего говорить...ты это и сам знаешь...просто придумал себе этакую отмазку...


 Это не совсем бред. Просто за девушек что называется надо драться. Сами фиг свалятся на голову они, да и если вдруг упадет, то сильные отобьют тут же. Ведь как и в животном мире девушек имеет сильнейший. А я кто? Запредельный омега я (плакса, нытик, неудачник... и т.д.). Так что какие там девушки. Ничего не светит мне пока в том мире, где они водятся.




> *Another*, вот вы всё по дЭвушкам ноете и ноете...а на кой они вам собсно так уж и сдались? Не сочтите за троллинг, но скажу вам прямо и может быть грязно: у вас что...руки не с того места растут? Или на неких сайтах с картинками забанили? В наше время всё просто в этом смысле, и если постараться, вы себе сами можете такую компанию скажем так составить, что любая дЭвушка обзавидуется!


 Есть чувство любопытства. Есть некий статус. Ну в последнем это девственник/не девственник. Вроде ничего такого, но получить статус "не девственник" думаю сильно должен поднять самооценку и все такое. Ну или хотя бы умирая знать, ну хоть допустим разок была у меня девушка. А то ведь обидно очень, когда там у некоторых их десятки и сотни побывали (а может и тысячи) за жизнь, а тут ни разу.
Руки то у меня из того места растут. Даже что-то могу ими делать. Просто надоедает что-то и зависить по отношению к тем у кого есть интимные контакты с девушками. А так да руки только и спасают от отсутствия девушки (ну и та игрушка которую я юзаю, которая пока еще не вся изорвалась и как-то функционирует), а еще когда на велика катаюсь получаю не меньше приятных ощущений от процесса вело прогулки (особенно если денек хороший, природа вокруг).
Не совсем понял в чем это девушка обзавидуется то? У них же тоже руки есть или ты о чем?





> ЗЫ: Да и мазоли на ладошках мешают. =)


 А я тут реально на руках натер парочку небольших мазолей, но от велосипеда. Видать сказался пробег мой на днях в 70+ км за раз.
А вообще не думаю что на руках можно от "того" занятия мазоли натереть. Быстрей "трущийся" орган натреться, чем руки. Там все же и кожа немного другая, ну не такая как на руках, слабее что ли.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Another*, а почему бы вам не взглянуть на это с другой стороны? Да, вы девственник...и вам есть чем гордиться, в отличие от всех этих грязных похотливых быдложивотных, окружающих вас! Которые лишились своей невинности ещё чуть ли не в детстве! И как почитаешь да послушаешь, сколько головной боли и прочих проблем имеют из-за этих "девушек" (которые впрочем тоже уже как правило давно не девушки, скажем так, по той же самой причине), так...неужели вас никогда не посещала мысль, а собственно на кой мне вот всё это, на кой тратить своё время, деньги на подобную ерунду, и вообще есть ли чему тут завидовать?! А так вы сами себе и альфа и омега, и приятель и "девушка" и кто угодно. В отличие от них вполе самодостаточное существо. Может даже...более совершенное чем обычный человек!

----------


## EJSanYo

*Рогоносец*, "дрочут", извините за выражение, только хулиганы в подьезде. Пожалуй не буду вдаваться в некие подробности физиологии и анатомии, не той это тематики форум. Просто скажу, что обладая рядом специфических знаний и неких навыков по данному вопросу можно доставить себе такое удовольствие, которое сравнимо пожалуй разве что...с наркотическим!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я эмпирически подметил, что бабы не умеют дрочить)))))) 
вот презентуешь им свои причиндалы, они и ртом нормально, и всем остальным, а дрочить не умеют. не то чтобы это важно было...просто сделал такую ремарку об отсутствии оной способности)

----------


## Foetus

EJSanYo, дело не в дрочке, а в наличии рядом любимого и понимающего человека - отношения с таким живым человеком имеют не только физиологический, но и эмоциональный, психологический и интеллектуальный аспекты.

P.S. У меня в подъезде хулиганы не "дрочут", к счастью  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Vlady

Привет, Another. У меня тоже проблема с девушками и по возрасту я затянул. У тебя есть идеи как эту проблему решать, с чего начинать? Хотя бы первый малый шаг. Я вот хз. От идеи знакомится на улице у меня паралич наступает. А больше негде.

----------


## Игорёк

у кого есть такие идеи, тут не сидят )

----------


## Игорёк

Свобода, ну и зачем тогда жить ? тебе сколько лет ? 17 ? чтоб так размышлять ?) Потусуйся лет 10 в одно рыло, тогда и поговорим ) или же у тебя F какой-то есть, половые отклонения в психике.

----------


## Foetus

> Свобода, ну и зачем тогда жить ? тебе сколько лет ? 17 ? чтоб так размышлять ?) Потусуйся лет 10 в одно рыло, тогда и поговорим ) или же у тебя F какой-то есть, половые отклонения в психике.


 Игорек, вот мне лет даже больше чем тебе. И ситуация намного хуже. (Может, напишу отдельную тему, если сил хватит). Так что не надо менторским тоном всем вещать, "потусуйся 10 лет" и т.п.  :Smile:  Некоторых вещей ты еще, скорее всего (пока), не можешь даже представить, хотя со многим, что ты гришь, вынужден согласиться.

----------


## кошка

> Игорек, вот мне лет даже больше чем тебе. И ситуация намного хуже. (Может, напишу отдельную тему, если сил хватит). Так что не надо менторским тоном всем вещать, "потусуйся 10 лет" и т.п.  Некоторых вещей ты еще, скорее всего (пока), не можешь даже представить, хотя со многим, что ты гришь, вынужден согласиться.


 +1

----------


## кошка

> Привет, Another. У меня тоже проблема с девушками и по возрасту я затянул. У тебя есть идеи как эту проблему решать, с чего начинать? Хотя бы первый малый шаг. Я вот хз. От идеи знакомится на улице у меня паралич наступает. А больше негде.


 а интернет??? пообщался в аське подльше, сразу на свидание не беги, узнали друг друга. если есть общее что-то, приятно общаться-встретитесь, уже как родные почти) я думаю, идеальный вариант для закомплексованных.

----------


## кошка

вы думаете, что все только ради этого живут?

----------


## Игорёк

В той или иной степени но да. Внегласно это и является началом жизни, ее обязательным атибутом.

----------


## Failure

>

----------


## Another

> Привет, Another. У меня тоже проблема с девушками и по возрасту я затянул. У тебя есть идеи как эту проблему решать, с чего начинать? Хотя бы первый малый шаг. Я вот хз. От идеи знакомится на улице у меня паралич наступает. А больше негде.


 Привет, Vlady. Если бы я знал как точно решить подобную проблему, то наверное все бы у меня было уже... А так приходится без девушек обходиться. Вот насчет шага можно попробовать отвлечь себя. Можешь какое-то занятие себе поискать если нету. А что касается реальных знакомств то я лично ничего не могу посоветовать в этом плане, т.к. сам что называется в полной попе. Да и где хороших девушек нынче искать не знаю. Вот иногда проезжаю когда на велосипеде людей часто вижу девушек что называется в одной руке сигарета, а в другой бутылка. При виде таких аж тошно становится... не мой тип там обитает походу.




> а интернет??? пообщался в аське подльше, сразу на свидание не беги, узнали друг друга. если есть общее что-то, приятно общаться-встретитесь, уже как родные почти) я думаю, идеальный вариант для закомплексованных.


 Извини что встреваю, но думаю у автора того поста может быть подобная моей проблема. Дело в том, что даже в инете есть страх знакомства. А еще минус инета в том, что даже не смотря на свою ширь ничего не будет если ты сам не начнешь кого-то "доставать" в нем. Просто так тебе фиг кто напишет или если чудом напишет какая девушка, то по новизне в аське или по ошибке даже. За 5 лет прибывания в он-лайн в аське мне только три девушки из моего города писали. Причем двух я никогда не видел (а одна потом и вовсе пропала) и вот третью раз видел, но разумеется раз и то человеку было интересно посмотреть на "живущего за компом". Порой мне кажется, что таким как я место в музее в качестве экспоната композиции "неудачник". Так что для одних может быть что-то и идеальным вариантом, а для других сложным. Я вот вообще чаще стал склоняться к "да ну этих девушек, и без них жить можно". К тому же мне в чем-то должно быть проще, т.к. я почти не общался даже с ними.



Спасибо за поздравительные картинки. Я стал еще старше и старее. Мои года уходят в никуда и жизнь все близится к финалу... Спустил я жизнь в унитаз, даже не пожив... Кто я после этого? Законченный неудачник и все... занавес.

----------


## Another

За окном небо затянулось тучами и уже временами моросит мелкий дождик. Асфальт при этом еще практически сухой. Пыль местам съежилась на нем от влаги. На улице мрак, но в тоже время что-то видится во всем этом загадочное и немного манящее. Наступила делема поехать или не поехать сейчас прокатиться, хотя при наличии дождя возврат домой. Я так и не купил еще для осени вело одежду и езжу в убогом спортивном костюме стоимостью что-то 800 руб. Лето кончилось уже и вмести с ним теплые сухие деньки. Я так мало покатался этим летом. Сейчас у меня велопробег всего ничего, какие-то жалкие 1048 км. Я стар не телом, а душою стал. Я потерял свой путь и интерес....
Так о чем это. Смотрю из самых популярных мест куда рекомендуют пойти оказались сейчас танцы и спортзал. Насчет материально независим это зря. Был бы я не зависим жил бы на отдельной квартире, с кучей трепья и барахла и еще больше кучей всякой фиговины....
Мне кажется сесть на иглу хуже смерти. Это значит полностью убить себя не физически. Хотя со временем то и физически тоже настанет смерть...

----------


## кошка

> а вот сам бы хотел в кругосветку...и желательно пешкарём...это было такое длительное,очень длительное путешествии(возможно даже жизнь)...но без маний никуда...да и источник дохода надо иметь такой что-бы не задерживал на одном месте...муя мечта...освободитса от этих цепей...дом,возможная работа(я никогда не мог представить как буду каждое утро просыпатса и идти на работа,не моё),да и семья мне сейчас не нужна...


 очень близко к моей мечте. только я ещё хочу, чтобы это было осмысленно..не просто кочевать туда-сюда, а осуществлять какую-то полезную и осмысленную деятельность...именно для меня осмысленную

----------


## Unity

В бедных странах юго-восточной Азии и экваториальной Африки ООН постоянно нуждается в волонтёрах для помощи несчастному местному населению... Не ведаю, право, как для Вас, – но для некоторых оказаться задействованной в чём-то подобном, некой «…Гуманитарной миссии» длиною во Всю Жизнь было бы прекрасным Приключением, делающим наше существование Здесь Ненапрасным...

----------


## Игорёк

Анозер, извини, но мне кажется ты себя несколько переоцениваешь. Тебе противны девушки которые курят и пьют, так-то все понятно. Но ты это говоришь в таком духе, как буд-то для тебя они легко доступны, как бы с высока. Хотя ты им куда менее интересен чем они тебе. В любом случае если взвесить общий уровень социальности, то у них он так или иначе будет выше.

----------


## Another

> Анозер, извини, но мне кажется ты себя несколько переоцениваешь. Тебе противны девушки которые курят и пьют, так-то все понятно. Но ты это говоришь в таком духе, как буд-то для тебя они легко доступны, как бы с высока. Хотя ты им куда менее интересен чем они тебе. В любом случае если взвесить общий уровень социальности, то у них он так или иначе будет выше.


 Конечно, у меня же нету стабильно самооценки. И потом я вообще себя никак не оцениваю, точнее я "вне" этого мира вообще. А говорю скорее в таком духе как то, что для меня те люди не интересны уже по наличию тех и еще некоторых привычек. Я не бог и не судья, чтоб судить их. Поэтому курить пить колоться и т.д. это их дело и меня не касается. Я не могу на это никак повлиять. Да мне несколько печально видеть такое повсеместно, но такова наверное жизнь. Одни "бухают" другие "колятся"... Иногда я думал и возникали моменты когда хотел быть похожим на них, но потом одумался. Решил что такое издевательство над своим убогим телом мне не к чему. К тому же и так экология ужас какая стало, так зачем же еще более травить себя. Этот мир не для меня. Возможно где-то еще есть хорошии для меня люди, но пока о них я могу лишь мечтать. И вообще без людей тоже можно жить. Псевдо общение можно получить в том же инете. Ну а в реале можно попытаться воздержать от этого, хотя случайные редкие выплески слов на кого-то помогают мне полностью не свихнуться. Иногда можно заговорить с неодушевленными предметами, хотя бы мысленно, не вслух.

Сейчас вот смотрю на себя и вижу какое я ничтожество, что даже в одном начатом деле не связанным по сути с людьми даже я застрял на месте.

----------


## Vlady

А я вот наоборот хотел бы с людьми быть, я вижу множество прекрасных людей вокруг , но им до меня нет дела, потому как я ничтожен рядом с ними. Мне не о чем им рассказывать. Что я им расскажу? как я провел лето в психушке, или как я вчера вздрочнул с грехом пополам?

----------


## mertvec

> А я вот наоборот хотел бы с людьми быть, я вижу множество прекрасных людей вокруг , но им до меня нет дела, потому как я ничтожен рядом с ними. Мне не о чем им рассказывать. Что я им расскажу? как я провел лето в психушке, или как я вчера вздрочнул с грехом пополам?


 Говори про погоду или политику. =)

----------


## Кирилллл

> А я вот наоборот хотел бы с людьми быть, я вижу множество прекрасных людей вокруг , но им до меня нет дела, потому как я ничтожен рядом с ними. Мне не о чем им рассказывать. Что я им расскажу? как я провел лето в психушке, или как я вчера вздрочнул с грехом пополам?


 извиняюсь что не в тему, у меня был одно время такой заёб я искал в порнухе актрис похожих на ту девушку с которой растался и дрочил. и всё это конечно смешно, но когда ты дрочишь, то опускаешься всё ниже и ниже на социальное дно, поэтому надо Vlady с этим бороться, эта таже наркомания, поэтому отчасти из-за того что ты вздрочнул и не получается быть с людьми.

----------


## борчик)

> извиняюсь что не в тему, у меня был одно время такой заёб я искал в порнухе актрис похожих на ту девушку с которой растался и дрочил. и всё это конечно смешно, но когда ты дрочишь, то опускаешься всё ниже и ниже на социальное дно, поэтому надо Vlady с этим бороться, эта таже наркомания, поэтому отчасти из-за того что ты вздрочнул и не получается быть с людьми.


 никогда тебе не стать нормальным)

----------


## борчик)

> А я вот наоборот хотел бы с людьми быть, я вижу множество прекрасных людей вокруг , но им до меня нет дела, потому как я ничтожен рядом с ними. Мне не о чем им рассказывать. Что я им расскажу? как я провел лето в психушке, или как я вчера вздрочнул с грехом пополам?


 молодец. не каждый на форуме заслуживает моего уважения. работай над собой. запишись в качалку для начала.
начни уважать себя. и усе у тя будет

----------


## Игорёк

> извиняюсь что не в тему, у меня был одно время такой заёб я искал в порнухе актрис похожих на ту девушку с которой растался и дрочил. и всё это конечно смешно, но когда ты дрочишь, то опускаешься всё ниже и ниже на социальное дно, поэтому надо Vlady с этим бороться, эта таже наркомания, поэтому отчасти из-за того что ты вздрочнул и не получается быть с людьми.


 Посмешил ))
А имена похожих акртис ожешь назвать ?)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Посмешил ))
> А имена похожих акртис ожешь назвать ?)


 Helena, Penelopa и тд.

----------


## Кирилллл

а вообще идите нахуй я в отличие от вас откровенен а вы блядь даже в интернете ни в чём себе признаться не можете.

----------


## Кирилллл

> никогда тебе не стать нормальным)


 да, никогда не стать.

----------


## Vlady

Another, а чем ты выходные дни убиваешь? Просто интересно.

----------


## Another

> Another, а чем ты выходные дни убиваешь? Просто интересно.


 Хм интересный вопрос. Последние пару месяцев выезжал на велосипедные прогулки по местности. Конечно не на весь день, но по 2-5 часов бывало. Остальное время сижу за компом (общаюсь там, смотрю фильмы, слушаю иногда музыку, читаю иногда что-то в инете, фапаю, ну и иногда кручу верчу пингвина (в смысле ОС)). Ну и конечно долгий хороший сон (сплю порой по 10-12 часов в сутки). У меня хорошо в плане выходных - их много у меня. Но пролетают всегда очень быстро даже если ничего не делать.

----------


## кошка

> кручу верчу пингвина (в смысле ОС)).


 извиняюсь, это что такое? осознанные сновидения?..)

----------


## Another

> Везёт те))


 Да ладно. Вот даже сегодня, когда я вообще нефига не делал день пролетел словно и не бывало его.




> видимо линух


 угу

----------


## Another

> Не знаю почему...но эта тема для меня оказалась самой интересной...наверное потому что истории с автором у меня похожи...и сам немного похож..но только не мировоззрением...думаю Анозеру(кста как тебя в реале зовут,я понимаю ты за анонимность,но сомневаюсь что по имени тебя кто раскусит?) хоть чуть-чуть его надо изменить и уже на %50 его жизненная проблема решитса...Блеять сколько можно...велосяпед и велосяпед...люди тебе советовали сходить в спортзал...хоть...хоть куда-нибудь...ещё раз блеять...я даже готов тебе скинутса на спортзал...лишь бы ты не задротсвовал дома...жил бы я рядом пинками под зад тябя выгнал...порой чувствую себя борчиком...кумарит и своё задротство...и чужое..._)))


 Ну сначала велик. Надо же с чего-то начинать. Сегодня вот купил велоштаны и теперь на днях поеду в них кататься. Вот только выше ног нормального кроме куртки дождивика ничего не нашлось. Теперь вот думаю, что ваще жизнь во всех направлениях сложная и вещи сами в дом не приходят... Но с ними проще. Заставил себя и поехал в магазин. С людьми сложнее. Спортзал может и ничего, но а смысл то? Ну смотри допустим пойду я туда и чего? Буду же тупо молчать и заниматься и все.  Потом при желании кучу упражнений можно и дома делать в покое и на халяву. Мне в принципе не сложно просто зайти в какое-то общественное место. Да я испытываю дискомфорт от большого скопления людей, но они все же где-то "там", а не рядом со мной как бы. И потом у меня проблема заговорить с девушкой, а вот с парнями вроде нет ничего сложного. Но опять же одно дело по делу чето спросить или так просто подойти.
А что касается имени.... ну Денис мое имя. Оно не уникально и таких имен выше крыши.

----------


## Another

> Ну да...что один неуд может посоветовать другому...хотя хоть какое-то разнообразие в жизнь надо...это по сути и есть жизнь...
> Мне моё имя ваще не нравитса...никода не нравилось...Женя(беее)...лучше уж бы Дима было...а вот у тебе нормальное...можно переделать на Дэн(неплохо звучит)...))


 А фиг знает чего может посоветовать. Мне почему-то кажется, что часто советуют то, чего сами не делают, но хотели бы. Разнообразие оно разными делами можно получить. Для меня вот было разнообразием побывать в новых местностях на велике, а так же покувыркаться пару раз с ним. Причем раз я жив оказывался, то наверное мой час еще и не пришел.
Насчет имени, то со временем привыкаешь к любому. Да и нормальные все эти имена. Мне вот может фамилия не нравится, но менять документы влом уже. Разве что для прикола придумать себе какое-нибудь веселое ФИО... А вот сокращение "Дэн" меня если честно слегка бесит как и почти все производные от моего имени. Так что тут на любителя все это дело.

----------


## Читатель))

> Для меня вот было разнообразием побывать в новых местностях на велике, а так же покувыркаться пару раз с ним.


 И всё-равно надо искать новые увлечение...бо у тебя что не пост...то что-то о велике пишешь...так ты ещё долго девушку искать будешь...

----------


## Another

> И всё-равно надо искать новые увлечение...бо у тебя что не пост...то что-то о велике пишешь...так ты ещё долго девушку искать будешь...


 Раньше один комп был на уме, а теперь что-то другие хоть. Что касается девушек, то наверное мне просто завидно, что у кого-то есть, а у меня нету. А так может я и не готов на самом деле чтоб девушка была. Это же столько сразу проблем будет. А тут простые вещи с головой меня проблема захлестывают. Поеду лучше сейчас проветрюсь пока с неба не капает...

----------


## Another

Небольшое продолжение этой печальной истории... Правда может и не стоит больше писать в эту тему. Наблюдая я заметил, что у меня еще проблема с приоритетами. Я не могу часто определиться или выбрать что-то. А еще хуже у меня плохо с ощущением внешнего мира. Я не знаю хорошо ли мне с теми или иными людьми, хорошо ли в плане чего-то и не одушевленного. Вот на днях я пытался пробовать начать бегать. Вроде бы в начале пошло все хорошо, но возникли некоторые но. Сейчас то уже все свелось на нет, но тогда я не могу выбрать между временем и занятием. Т.е. или бег или велосипед к примеру. Дело в том, что я пытался этим заниматься совместно. Заодно хоть слабая возможность пообщаться с кем-то из живых людей. В связи со своим графиком работы у меня перебой в биологических часах. Я буквально вынужден два утра просыпаться очень рано, из которых второе плохо спать ночью (на работе полусон ночью), но два дня я получается полностью свободен утром. Порой мне уже стало хотеться на все это забить и выезжать хотя бы по возможности днем на велике или если сыро устраивать пробежку. Заметил одно интересное преимущество бега. Когда идешь пешком, то мне весьма скучно и часто не интересно и тоскливо, но когда бежишь есть некая цель уже. Т.е. не просто перемещаешься как бы с пользой для здоровья и ощущением, что ты занимаешься спортом. Собственно и на велике немного подобное, но там больше как более быстрый путешественник, чем пешеход. А еще ощущение транспорта под собой и ветерка и скорости и еще много чего. Есть у меня еще одна проблема. От дефицита общения при возможности я очень много говорю с человеком. Прям хоть рот скотчем заклеивай. А то еще, что я к тому же не умею правильно общаться так печалит. Я такую фигню говорю, что порой сам понять не могу чего говорю. Наступил октябрь и опять потянуло слега в сторону депресухи... Единственное я заметил, что если чем-то сильно загружен в реале, то скучать как-то не приходится а возвратившись домой хочется поесть или отдохнуть (посидеть или полежать лучше).

----------


## Игорёк

Видимо разные психотипы, или разные виды депры и характера. У меня раньше было так - говорил о всякой ерунде без остановки, потом конечно же жалел об этом, пытался контролировать себя, но срывался и несло опять. Сейчас же я стал менее общителен. С малохнакомыми людьми вообще говорю крайне мало, и непотому что держусь, а именно потому что нехочется. Вообщем совершенно не парюсь по этому поводу, если что и хочется сказать, но для обьяснения этого понадобиться несколько предложений, то сейчас я просто промолчу, или в разы сокращу речь.

----------


## zapili

Заепись. Я думал, что знаю о себе уже всё! То что в 23 я выгляжу на 14 - это оказалось правдой. Это я подтвердил для себя еще в 19 лет. Методом подЪебок в отношении меня со стороны многих незнакомых девушек. Также как и "мальчик" и "ребенок", как ко мне, 23-х летнему мужику, обращаются на улице. Но вот буквально на днях узнал для себя новый СЮРПРИЗ. Оказывается, у меня еще и голос женский. Класс! Хотя я уже привыкший, не испытываю уже лютого баттхерта, так кратковременное особо неприятное самоощущение. В 19 лет я бы сейчас был бы от такой новости на гране суицида. Короче, пришлось мне тут заменить сотрудницу на телефоне. Для меня, как социофоба на высшей стадии - это жесть полная. Как же приятно, я хочу сказать вам, мужики, когда вас по телефону называют девушкой, Марьей Ивановной, женщиной. При чем стабильно - 20% звонящих. Еще 50% вообще не рискуют определять пол. А когда спрашивают имя, многие впадают в когнитивный диссонанс, от различия голоса и пола. Каких мне комплиментов наделали за 4 дня: и голос у меня нежный, милый и девушка я симпатичный.
Вот что значит родиться неудачником, парни. Все ваши проблемы - х*йня на постном масле. Если хоть с рождения мужское начало есть - действуйте. Я же в 23 выгляжу лицом на 14, голос детский и женский, спина горбатая, только борода прёт. А так можно было бабой становиться. Короче, хорошо я это дело изучил. И знаю о себе уже почти всё. Изучал науку, подраздел биологии - этология. Вместо нытья, что вы одиноки и несчастливы - почитайте, там расскрывается всё от А до Я. Одна из идей - что почти всё врожденное и заложено в генах. И на 80% определяет жизнь. Еще 20% первые годы жизни и внутриутробное развитие. Потом - ты уже сформирован. И всё взаимосвязано. Теории эволюции Дарвина там же и прочее. К чему я? Вы скажете внешность не главное, а я отвечу: "Всё взаимосвязано и ничего не бывает случайно. Не может быть мужского характера без мужской внешности. Всё это гены - и ничего не исправить. Нет мужского начала - нет силы воли. И взяться ей неоткуда. Поэтому, вывод один- смириться и приспособиться. Борьба бывает бесполезной или даже вредной - в моем случае попытка начать ходить в спортзал привела меня чуть ли не к инвалидности - на протяжении 4 лет 24 часа в сутки испытывал головокружения. И это цветочки, целый букет был и есть всякой дряни, проявляющейся физически. Всё на целую тему не размещу. Да и смысла нет. Мое самоосознание уже произошло.

----------


## Игорёк

Интересная у тебя ситуация. Согласен с тобой и понимаю ту жесть которую приходиться переживать каждый день. 
Говоришь гены ? далеко не надо ходить - у меня старший брат нормальный здоровый мужик, и будучи ребенком был совершенно нормальным здоровым пацаном (судя по фотографиям). Все-таки думаю что решающую роль играет индивидуальное здоровье матери отца и ребенка, то как проходил процесс беременности и родов. 
Может быть у тебя какие-то гормональные нарушения ? ты же про это узнавал ? Все-таки хорошо было бы создать отдельную тему, коли хочешь выговориться.

----------


## anzz

> Заепись. Я думал, что знаю о себе уже всё! То что в 23 я выгляжу на 14 - это оказалось правдой. Это я подтвердил для себя еще в 19 лет. Методом подЪебок в отношении меня со стороны многих незнакомых девушек. Также как и "мальчик" и "ребенок", как ко мне, 23-х летнему мужику, обращаются на улице. Но вот буквально на днях узнал для себя новый СЮРПРИЗ. Оказывается, у меня еще и голос женский. Класс! Хотя я уже привыкший, не испытываю уже лютого баттхерта, так кратковременное особо неприятное самоощущение. В 19 лет я бы сейчас был бы от такой новости на гране суицида. Короче, пришлось мне тут заменить сотрудницу на телефоне. Для меня, как социофоба на высшей стадии - это жесть полная. Как же приятно, я хочу сказать вам, мужики, когда вас по телефону называют девушкой, Марьей Ивановной, женщиной. При чем стабильно - 20% звонящих. Еще 50% вообще не рискуют определять пол. А когда спрашивают имя, многие впадают в когнитивный диссонанс, от различия голоса и пола. Каких мне комплиментов наделали за 4 дня: и голос у меня нежный, милый и девушка я симпатичный.
> Вот что значит родиться неудачником, парни. Все ваши проблемы - х*йня на постном масле. Если хоть с рождения мужское начало есть - действуйте. Я же в 23 выгляжу лицом на 14, голос детский и женский, спина горбатая, только борода прёт. А так можно было бабой становиться. Короче, хорошо я это дело изучил. И знаю о себе уже почти всё. Изучал науку, подраздел биологии - этология. Вместо нытья, что вы одиноки и несчастливы - почитайте, там расскрывается всё от А до Я. Одна из идей - что почти всё врожденное и заложено в генах. И на 80% определяет жизнь. Еще 20% первые годы жизни и внутриутробное развитие. Потом - ты уже сформирован. И всё взаимосвязано. Теории эволюции Дарвина там же и прочее. К чему я? Вы скажете внешность не главное, а я отвечу: "Всё взаимосвязано и ничего не бывает случайно. Не может быть мужского характера без мужской внешности. Всё это гены - и ничего не исправить. Нет мужского начала - нет силы воли. И взяться ей неоткуда. Поэтому, вывод один- смириться и приспособиться. Борьба бывает бесполезной или даже вредной - в моем случае попытка начать ходить в спортзал привела меня чуть ли не к инвалидности - на протяжении 4 лет 24 часа в сутки испытывал головокружения. И это цветочки, целый букет был и есть всякой дряни, проявляющейся физически. Всё на целую тему не размещу. Да и смысла нет. Мое самоосознание уже произошло.


 обратись к врачу со своей проблемой. эндокринологу.

кстати кинь свое фото. можно в личку. меня тоже постоянно называют ребенком и я выгляжу младше своего возраста. на 5 лет. мне 20

----------


## zapili

Насчет гормональных нарушений и эндокринолога - интересную вы мысль подбросили. Понятно дело, что нарушения есть. Сейчас буду сдавать анализы кое-какие и сдам заодно ради интереса тестостерон - посмотрим что есть у меня на физическом уровне. Ведь, пониженный мужской половой гормон может быть и генетически (наследственно) обусловлен - тогда хоть убейся.




> Все-таки думаю что решающую роль играет индивидуальное здоровье матери отца и ребенка, то как проходил процесс беременности и родов.


 Не столько здоровье, сколько наследственность родителей. Гены передаются по наследству. От сильного отца должен вырасти сильный сын или красивая дочь. От слабого - такой же слабый ребенок. Здесь же ещё 50/50 влияют и гены матери. Женщинам на земле по умолчанию легче жить, в плане личной жизни уж точно. Потому что если не совсем убогая до блевоты - мужика найдет однозначно (а вернее, мужик её сам найдет). Убогий мужик сам женщину не привлечет, он будет им отвратителен. Это своеобразная защита природы от продолжения генетической линии слабаков и неудачников. А вот женщины даже с далеко не самыми лучшими наследственными генными характеристиками могут зачать ребенка. И если это мальчик - то привет, будешь слабаком. Не на 100%, но шанс такой есть. Тут просто рандом, это эволюция - лучший в мире компьютер. Всегда есть шанс родиться слабаком или уродиной, даже если твой отец - альфа-самец, а мать красотка №1. Но в подавляющем большинстве случаев - гены родителей передаются по наследству точно. Внутриутробное развитие и первые года жизни - тоже значит много для дальнейшей жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

яж обьясняю - отец у меня и мать нормальные физически люди, и старший брат тоже норм. Урод один я. Никакие это не гены, или перешла через поколение наследственность от уродливого предка ?)
Возраст матери, может какая травма или болезнь в период беременности + родовая травма. Вот и получился маленький уродец, с патологиями и плохим здоровьем. Который в случае естественного отбора давно должен был погибнуть, что правильно с точки зрения природы. А с точки зрения социума это неправильно, правильнее если он будет мучаться от собственной убогости и пожизненного одиночества всю жизнь. вот такая ирония, и дело тут не в генах, покрайней мере не конкретно в них.

----------


## anzz

> Насчет гормональных нарушений и эндокринолога - интересную вы мысль подбросили. Понятно дело, что нарушения есть. Сейчас буду сдавать анализы кое-какие и сдам заодно ради интереса тестостерон - посмотрим что есть у меня на физическом уровне. Ведь, пониженный мужской половой гормон может быть и генетически (наследственно) обусловлен - тогда хоть убейся.
> 
> 
> Не столько здоровье, сколько наследственность родителей. Гены передаются по наследству. От сильного отца должен вырасти сильный сын или красивая дочь. От слабого - такой же слабый ребенок. Здесь же ещё 50/50 влияют и гены матери. Женщинам на земле по умолчанию легче жить, в плане личной жизни уж точно. Потому что если не совсем убогая до блевоты - мужика найдет однозначно (а вернее, мужик её сам найдет). Убогий мужик сам женщину не привлечет, он будет им отвратителен. Это своеобразная защита природы от продолжения генетической линии слабаков и неудачников. А вот женщины даже с далеко не самыми лучшими наследственными генными характеристиками могут зачать ребенка. И если это мальчик - то привет, будешь слабаком. Не на 100%, но шанс такой есть. Тут просто рандом, это эволюция - лучший в мире компьютер. Всегда есть шанс родиться слабаком или уродиной, даже если твой отец - альфа-самец, а мать красотка №1. Но в подавляющем большинстве случаев - гены родителей передаются по наследству точно. Внутриутробное развитие и первые года жизни - тоже значит много для дальнейшей жизни.


 странный ты чел. неужели тобой родители не занимались и не лечили тебя? какой твой рост и вес?

я сам отставал в развитии лет в 15. лечился у эндокринолога. он мне прописал стероидный препарат тестестерона. я сразу вырос на 10 см за полгода и вес прибавил. стал здоровее.
перестали колоть и прогресс развития прекратился. я сейчас такой какой был в 15 лет.
если бы мать по дурости не прекратила лечение, я бы сейчас не имел комплексов и не сидел бы тут.
недостаток гормонов решается гормонозаменительной терапией. 

как у тебя с патенцией? секс был?

----------


## zapili

> странный ты чел. неужели тобой родители не занимались и не лечили тебя? какой твой рост и вес?
> 
> я сам отставал в развитии лет в 15. лечился у эндокринолога. он мне прописал стероидный препарат тестестерона. я сразу вырос на 10 см за полгода и вес прибавил. стал здоровее.
> перестали колоть и прогресс развития прекратился. я сейчас такой какой был в 15 лет.
> если бы мать по дурости не прекратила лечение, я бы сейчас не имел комплексов и не сидел бы тут.
> недостаток гормонов решается гормонозаменительной терапией. 
> 
> как у тебя с патенцией? секс был?


 Какой секс? Я ни разу к девушкам даже ближе чем на метр не подходил, вернее они не подпускали - стыдно им было, что такое чмо рядом стоит.
Вообще, врядли у меня существенный недостаток тестостерона: сексуальное влечение есть, член стоит, член не маленький, борода и усы прут как бешенные. Т.е вторичные половые признаки точно есть. Правда и внешность и голос явно детские. Хз, скоро всё выясню. Родители у меня тупые, они не видят вообще проблем во мне - думаю видимо, что я нормальный "ребенок". Но они ошибаются, иметь потомков для своей семьи я и не планирую. Для них будет всё это шоком.

рост 165-170 (замерить нереально сейчас), вес 63-64. последние 6 кг набрал благодаря антидепрессантам - чистейший жир на животе. а до этого был 57-58 кг.

----------


## Игорёк

Мои родители тоже не видят во мне проблем. Видимо такое родительское свойство + совковое воспитание.

----------


## anzz

> Какой секс? Я ни разу к девушкам даже ближе чем на метр не подходил, вернее они не подпускали - стыдно им было, что такое чмо рядом стоит.
> Вообще, врядли у меня существенный недостаток тестостерона: сексуальное влечение есть, член стоит, член не маленький, борода и усы прут как бешенные. Т.е вторичные половые признаки точно есть. Правда и внешность и голос явно детские. Хз, скоро всё выясню. Родители у меня тупые, они не видят вообще проблем во мне - думаю видимо, что я нормальный "ребенок". Но они ошибаются, иметь потомков для своей семьи я и не планирую. Для них будет всё это шоком.
> 
> рост 165-170 (замерить нереально сейчас), вес 63-64. последние 6 кг набрал благодаря антидепрессантам - чистейший жир на животе. а до этого был 57-58 кг.


 я тоже не вижу проблем. что значит тебя не потпускают? а если ты в очереди стоишь с людьми?
может ты это себе навыдумывал? на самом деле им пофиг на тебя...можно только гадать. а лучше вышли не свое фото.

----------


## Xaero

Еще одна тема которая понравилась. andreyzzz и тьма дело толкуют и добавить нечего. Если сам не сделает то что нужно то за него никто не сделает.

----------


## Лазарус

я тоже живу в мире без людей,но иногда понимаю,что это не так уж и плохо.
Another - все находится внутри тебя,ты и только ты можешь изменить самого себя.

----------


## Хемчик

1)займись спортом либо каким-нибудь психотренингом чтоле
2)Пошли нахуй всех кто тебе мозг ебет 
3)ОТдохни как человек, выпей , подерись , мб повезет и с тёлочами. 
4)заведи себе девушку и норм друга , если будешь соблюдать три пункта начальные  этот пункт думаю получится.
5)скажи мне спасибо . 
 Вот тебе рецепт от "лохоболезни" )

----------


## Лазарус

ему то,только драться

----------


## Another

Всем привет. Я зашел сюда чтобы не вернуться, а попрощаться. Я уже больше пол года не посещаю и не читаю этот форум. Считаю что черпать вдохновение в проблемах и уныние не есть верно. Тут слишком грустный форум. Еще я с весны перешел на другой форум. Там про социофобию, как раз это то, что пожалуй сейчас у меня имеется. Да и там полно нытья и уныния, что возможно и там не буду писать скоро ничего. Я не хочу умирать просто так, я хочу жить, но полноценно жить не могу на данный момент своего жизненного пути. Сегодняшняя дата не случайна. Еще заметил, что 21го июля я начал писать тут, считай полтора года назад. Самое то чтоб зайти попрощаться. Я покидаю форум навсегда. Конечно кто захочет вдруг поговорить есть личные сообщения, которые приходят в полном объеме текста на почту мою. Возможно я еще загляну сюда, но врятли. Основная причина почему я не хочу тут находиться - мне не чем помочь людям, нуждающимся в помощи. Я не умею оказывать поддержку или какую-то помощь людям на грани жизни.

Что изменилось за все это время, особенно за пол года как тут не был. У меня появилась группа людей для пеших прогулок по паркам столицы. Да это конечно "социофобы", но мне с ними хорошо и приятно. Некоторых считаю из них своими друзьями. Так же я иногда делаю попытки общения и с обычными людьми. Пытаюсь учиться скрывать кто я есть на самом деле. Ведь обычные люди далеко далеко не все могут понять таких как я. Есть и не мало мелких достижений, но они не совсем для общественности. Скорее личное. Нет, там ничего такого этакого нет, просто мелкие шажки и познания не изведанного. Могу лишь сказать, что в конце осени довелось немного узнать про общение "без слов". Это самое яркое из всего что было у меня в этом году. Я очень надеюсь что в 2013-ом году у меня еще не мало чего будет хорошего и достижений в том числе. Хочу так же и Вам пожелать всего хорошего. Помните, что если у вас есть руки ноги, что вы не так стары чтобы ходить и можете говорить, то не стоит унывать, а стоит ловить приятные моменты. Жизнь у всех одна и как мы ее проживем зависит от нас самих. Ведь мир он такой будет, каким мы захотим его увидеть!

Прощайте. И всех с началом завтра нового времени, новой жизни, новой эпохи....

----------


## Snape

Что за форум такой? Можно в личку.

----------


## 1sec

> Привет, форум. Не знаю с чего начать. Наверное можно с фразы, которую я когда-то давно услышал в одной песне: «Быть другим значить быть всегда одному». И что самое страшно она работает.
> Мне сейчас 25 лет и я неудачник. Нет я пока стараюсь не думать о том, как убить себя и тем самым решить все возможные и не возможные проблемы. Настроение у меня порой не постоянное и скачет от  «вроде бы сойдет» до «а не пойти ли повеситься». Конечно мой судьба и жизнь такая, что нельзя сказать «хуже всех», найдутся  те у кого она еще хуже и во много раз. Да и мою жизнь кто-то может даже не сочтет плохой.
> Коротко о том, что у меня на сегодняшний момент. Я неудачник - это первое и главное. Я ничего не достиг в жизни и ничего не добился. С годами накопил кучу фобий, страхов и комплексов. У меня есть постоянная работа с небольшим заработком, на которой я уже работаю почти 5 лет. Есть квартире в которой я живу с мамой. Из родственников еще есть брат, но мы совершенно чужие люди и никогда не могли нормально общаться. У меня есть интернет, который в последние месяцы уже перестал приносить хоть какую-то радость и желание общаться там. Еще у меня есть велосипед, который увы еще больше пошатнул мое состояние.
> Все проблемы наверное идут с детства и с того как повлияло общество на него. Я не помню своего детства вообще. Лишь короткие воспоминания и обрывки. С где-то 9 лет я воспитывался лишь мамой (отец у меня  умер). Поэтому воспитали меня сто процентной тряпкой и не приспособленным к жизни человеком. Может еще сказалась моя внутренняя предрасположенность к подавленности со стороны. В итоге и по сей день приучен к тому, что например не могу без разрешения мамы покинуть жилище. И имею тщательный контроль с ее стороны.
> Я стараюсь написать покороче. т.к. наверное тут есть лимит и если писать все подробно получится не одна страница слов.
> Я живу в мире без людей. Это странно звучит, но это так. На работе меня окружают всякие сомнительные люди пенсионного и пред пенсионного возраста. Дома соответственно мама. Общения с ровесниками у меня нет. Только слабое через интернет. Поэтому в «реале» я совершенно не умею общаться с людьми. Я не могу придумывать темы, поддерживать их и еще дофига чего. А обычные люди они сразу видят меня и стараются потом избегать меня. Стоит еще добавить что я не употребляю алкоголь, не курю и даже не использую никогда в общении не нормативную лексику. Это мне просто противно даже. У меня были слабые попытки давно завести друзей хотя бы, но все не удачно заканчивалось. Да и как может повезти такому как я? Кто-то считал меня больным потому что я не пил с ними, а кто-то просто больше 1-2 раз не хотел со мной общаться. За всю жизнь наверное раза 3-5 всего доводилось пообщаться с живой девушкой. Друзей у меня никогда не было. Были псевдодрузья когда учился в школе. Потом разумеется все и это ушло куда-то. По образованию еще закончил после школы техникум и потом пошел работать, где и по сей день работаю. Пытаюсь находить плюсы в работе, не смотря на то, что она уже надоело, как и все вокруг...


 Тебе на самом деле надо идти в качалку)узнаешь много нового.а то что скопление людей там это не беда они пришли в качалку долбить свои мышочные волокна как ты)тока цели у всех разные там кому то похудеть кому то набрать вес,но это тебя не должно волновать у тебя будет своя цель в тренажорном зале.вольешься в анатомию,узнаешь таких людей как Евгений Сандов(самый сильный человек в мире),Юрий Власов(кумир Арнольда Шварцнеггера),Flex Wheeler(был дрищем,а щас весит под 100кг)...главное заниматься собой и тебе будет казаться мир красочным)


http://forum.steelfactor.ru/index.ph...ttach_id=37681

До начала тренеровок он весил 45 КГ

http://forum.steelfactor.ru/index.ph...ttach_id=92021

уже хз скоко он тренеруеться и глатает стероиды)

а вообще почитай книгу его Flex Ability

----------

